# Una mano addormentata



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
Aspettare che lentamente si allontani sentimentalmente da me e lasciarla quando sarà più "fredda"?
Rimanere e dirle chiaro cosa provo? Che non è molto diverso dall'opzione 1..? Più che dirlo sarebbe un ri-badirlo.

Mi ha davvero scosso questo suo gesto. Pensavo, speravo.. che lentamente si staccasse da me. Invece...

Non mi aspetto certo una risposta. Ma sono davvero scosso e ho bisogno di parlarne...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


Nel mio ragionamento il tradimento o situazioni del genere non c'azzeccano nulla, nel mio ragionamento c'è altro, questo: Credo che ognuno di noi dia per scontato che l'altro/a abbia bisogno di noi, che rimaniamo per colpa loro, che non sono in grado di gestirsi la loro vita e che non riescano a sopportare la nostra lontananza e via discorrendo.... 

In un rapporto di coppia ci vuole avere due persone equilibrate indipendenti forti etc... e queste sono così fino a quando tutto va bene, nel momento in cui qualcosa si spezza l'altro/a pensa dell'altro/a  tutto il contrario di ciò che si pensava, e qua mi riporto alla prima strofa che ho scritto sopra, cioè il bisogno, il rimanere..... 

Tutto viene analizzato e recepito in maniera diversa e conveniente a noi. Vuoi vedere che sei tu feather che ti crei dei problemi veri-falsi che comunque non sei in grado di affrontare tu?


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sei tu feather che ti crei dei problemi veri-falsi che comunque non sei in grado di affrontare tu?


Sicuramente c'ho dei problemi miei. Questa è una delle poche cose chiare che ho in mente.
Ma è lei quella che ha cercato conforto. Non io. Mi pare sia lei che ora ha questo bisogno che io non sono in grado di soddisfare.
I miei problemi non mi sembrano direttamente attinenti.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Sinceramente... arrivati a questo punto .... proverei a parlarle.. di quello che provi.. Almeno lei forse, a prescindere dal dispiacere, saprebbe e riconoscerebbe il perchè dei tuoi comportamenti... e magari non si sentirebbe in difetto (nella sua testa) per qualche mancanza... 
Non serve che tu le dica direttamente che ami un'altra... dille cosa provi per lei.... credo sia più giusto... L'altra, in fondo... non c'entra nel vostro rapporto...


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> L'altra, in fondo... non c'entra nel vostro rapporto...


L'altra è sparita. È rimasto un telegrafico "buonanotte". Niente altro. E il fatto che non lascerà il marito è la seconda cosa chiara che ho in mente.
Non sono molte, per cui posso enumerarle con facilità.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sicuramente c'ho dei problemi miei. Questa è una delle poche cose chiare che ho in mente.
> Ma è lei quella che ha cercato conforto. Non io. Mi pare sia lei che ora ha questo bisogno che io non sono in grado di soddisfare.
> I miei problemi non mi sembrano direttamente attinenti.


Ok, è lei che ha cercato conforto, ma scusami questa "lei" sbaglio o stava al tuo fianco nel "vostro" letto? oppure è un'infiltrata clandestina? :smile:

Parlarle? chiarirsi? 

Un consiglio feather? prima riprendi possesso della realtà e di te stesso, ci vuole poco, ci vuole poco anche rimanere assieme come due estranei, e questo non va, è uno stillicidio.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

feather tu pensi che lei non sappia, che non abbia capito, che non si sia resa conto del tuo allontanamento?

che stupidi che siamo certi uomini.


----------



## Simy (25 Settembre 2013)

io credo che tu debba parlare chiaro.... non è giusto tenere una persona "legata" a noi solo per il nostro egoismo e il timore di dire la verità.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, è lei che ha cercato conforto, ma scusami questa "lei" sbaglio o stava al tuo fianco nel "vostro" letto? oppure è un'infiltrata clandestina? :smile:
> 
> Parlarle? chiarirsi?
> 
> Un consiglio feather? prima riprendi possesso della realtà e di te stesso, *ci vuole poco, ci vuole poco anche rimanere assieme come due estranei, e questo non va, è uno stillicidio*.


Sono d'accordo con Ultimo.
Penso che la cosa peggiore per una coppia sia la mancanza di comunicazione.
Meglio litigare, insultarsi, piangere, accusare... piuttosto che restare in silenzio sperando che l'altro si arrenda per primo.

Io ti consiglio di essere sincero con tua moglie e affrontare tutto quello che succederà.

So per esperienza quanto possa essere difficile lasciare una persona che dimostra di volerci provare ancora. So che può essere lacerante e che a volte si vorrebbe che fosse l'altro a decidere per noi. Per sollevarci da questa responsabilità che è obiettivamente pesante. 
Ma a volte bisogna trovare il coraggio di essere noi i responsabili. Di essere quelli che fanno una scelta.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di essere sincero con tua moglie e affrontare tutto quello che succederà.
> 
> So per esperienza quanto possa essere difficile lasciare una persona che dimostra di volerci provare ancora. So che può essere lacerante e che a volte si vorrebbe che fosse l'altro a decidere per noi. Per sollevarci da questa responsabilità che è obiettivamente pesante.
> Ma a volte bisogna trovare il coraggio di essere noi i responsabili. Di essere quelli che fanno una scelta.


Per inciso, ci sono già state le lacrime e i pianti quando lei mi ha chiesto se l'amavo. 
Giorni di lacrime e pianti, poi mi ha detto che sarebbe rimasta per il bene del piccolo. E perché tra una vita misera senza di me o una vita misera con me.. cambia poco.
Ma vedo che cerca ancora.... E mi spezza il cuore...

P.S.: E non facciamo sesso da un anno..


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


che profonda tristezza.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

che lei ti cerchi ancora è normale, ti ama, sei stato suo marito per anni, ha "accettato" la situazione e nella speranza che tu dormissi e che non la sentissi ti ha voluto sentire nuovamente suo, vicino. Io non ci vedo nulla di strano: è solamente, come dice Minerva, molto triste, per lei soprattutto. Tu avresti dovuto prenderle la mano e stringerla ancora. l'avresti fatta felice.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che lei ti cerchi ancora è normale, ti ama, sei stato suo marito per anni, ha "accettato" la situazione e nella speranza che tu dormissi e che non la sentissi ti ha voluto sentire nuovamente suo, vicino. Io non ci vedo nulla di strano: è solamente, come dice Minerva, molto triste, per lei soprattutto.* Tu avresti dovuto prenderle la mano e stringerla ancora. l'avresti fatta felice*.


 non penso .o comunque lo sarebbe stata per un attimo per poi stare peggio.
trovo tristi entrambe le posizioni


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tu avresti dovuto prenderle la mano e stringerla ancora. l'avresti fatta felice.


E illuderla così di qualcosa che non è?
Non è abbastanza triste così..?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che lei ti cerchi ancora è normale, ti ama, sei stato suo marito per anni, ha "accettato" la situazione e nella speranza che tu dormissi e che non la sentissi ti ha voluto sentire nuovamente suo, vicino. Io non ci vedo nulla di strano: è solamente, come dice Minerva, molto triste, per lei soprattutto. Tu avresti dovuto prenderle la mano e stringerla ancora. l'avresti fatta felice.



Che sei tenero.. ti stanno spuntando quasi quasi i minni, menumali che almeno hai contributo dicendo la tua. 

Che dooolce che sei a volte... :carneval:


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per inciso, ci sono già state le lacrime e i pianti quando lei mi ha chiesto se l'amavo.
> Giorni di lacrime e pianti, poi mi ha detto che sarebbe rimasta per il bene del piccolo. E perché tra una vita misera senza di me o una vita misera con me.. cambia poco.
> Ma vedo che cerca ancora.... E *mi spezza il cuore*...
> 
> P.S.: E non facciamo sesso da un anno..


Capisco la sensazione che provi. Non so che dirti. Non mi sono mai trovata nella situazione di tua moglie, non so cosa si possa provare.

Ma so cosa si prova a non amare più la persona che si ha accanto. E per questo ti dico che, accanto al bene di vostro figlio, c'è anche il vostro bene. E che un rapporto dove c'è stato un tradimento (non ricordo se lei lo sa oppure no, perdonami) e dove, nonostante tutto, non si prova la minima voglia di investire nel rapporto e, anzi, si spera che l'altro molli per primo... è destinato a finire. Forse non è questo il momento. Ma penso sia un'esigenza umana quella di cercare, non dico la felicità, ma almeno la sensazione di amare e sentirsi amati da qualcuno.
Spero per tua moglie che prima o poi se ne renda conto.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> (non ricordo se lei lo sa oppure no)


No, non lo sa.


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


E' molto triste che lei cerchi da te qualcosa che non ti senti di darle.
Io credo che si stancherà prima o poi. Si allontanerà.
Ma si indurirà pure, si inacidirà.
Oppure cercherà altrove.


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E' molto triste che lei cerchi da te qualcosa che non ti senti di darle.
> Io credo che si stancherà prima o poi. Si allontanerà.
> *Ma si indurirà pure, si inacidirà.*
> Oppure cercherà altrove.


credo che questo sarà direttamente proporzionale al tempo dell'illusione; prima riesce a rendersi conto della situazione più facilmente riuscirà a risalire la china.
sempre ricordando delle miracolose, a volte inattese  ,proprietà di una donna nella rinascita.
dicevo una volta che spesso si passa tanto tempo a compatire una persona quando si farebbe molto meglio ad aiutarla a capire


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E illuderla così di qualcosa che non è?
> Non è abbastanza triste così..?


abbastanza triste? è da tagliarsi le vene. 

illusione? perchè allora non glielo dici chiaramente che l'hai tradita e che non hai più spazio per lei? Non è illusione anche questa?


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè allora non glielo dici chiaramente che non hai più spazio per lei?


Lo sa già che non la amo.


----------



## Etrusco (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...



Non puoi cancellare cio' che c'è stato. Anche l'affetto e l'amore passato meritano il rispetto piu' totale.
Un gesto di affetto, un gesto di protezione puo' essere sentito e gestito senza che per questo si pensi di "illudere" il partner di cio' che non è piu' 
Non so cosa vorrai fare di "voi", ma farlo con  la delicatezza e con una carezza credo sia meglio che farlo con le unghie. 
Approfitta quindi di questo gesto per instaurare, consolidare, un rapporto di rispettoso affetto. Non c'è nulla di male anche in quello che ha fatto lei, anzi credo che forse sente l'allontanamento piu' di quanto tu pensi


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Non puoi cancellare cio' che c'è stato. Anche l'affetto e l'amore passato meritano il rispetto piu' totale.
> Un gesto di affetto, un gesto di protezione puo' essere sentito e gestito senza che per questo si pensi di "illudere" il partner di cio' che non è piu'
> Non so cosa vorrai fare di "voi", ma farlo con  la delicatezza e con una carezza credo sia meglio che farlo con le unghie.
> Approfitta quindi di questo gesto per instaurare, consolidare, un rapporto di rispettoso affetto. Non c'è nulla di male anche in quello che ha fatto lei, anzi credo che forse sente l'allontanamento piu' di quanto tu pensi


una carezza di tenera pena fa molto peggio di un graffio, per me


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


"Quando sono triste, mandami qualcuno da consolare" diceva qualcuno che capiva profondamente l'animo umano.
Certo, quando siamo noi il male che rattrista chi ci sta vicino, sembra quasi di bestemmiare, anche solo dicendo una parola buona o tenendo quella mano che ci cerca, ma io non vedo contraddizione nel volere il bene di due persone, te e lei, anche quando i desideri ed i bisogni sembrano inconciliabili.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lo sa già che non la amo.


hai dimenticato di dirle la parte migliore. ah, certo, non vuoi ferirla a tal punto, non è necessario che lei sappia. 

forse, in quel caso, lei una mano addosso non te la passerebbe più. Avresti risolto il problema.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> "Quando sono triste, mandami qualcuno da consolare" diceva qualcuno che capiva profondamente l'animo umano.
> Certo, quando siamo noi il male che rattrista chi ci sta vicino, sembra quasi di bestemmiare, anche solo dicendo una parola buona o tenendo quella mano che ci cerca, ma io non vedo contraddizione nel volere il bene di due persone, te e lei, anche quando i desideri ed i bisogni sembrano inconciliabili.



sono d'accordo con te, come sempre da un po di tempo a questa parte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, come sempre da un po di tempo a questa parte.


Sarà colpa del cambio di stagione e del clima umido: riguardati, bevi un buon brodino caldo e vedrai che presto passerà!


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non lo sa.


Posso chiederti perché non glielo dici?

La risposta 'per non farla soffrire' non è contemplata


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Uh.

Quel gesto di affetto che non arriva. Quel bacio negato, quegli occhi che si allontanano. Quella mano molle che non si stringe.
Conosco.
Tu hai avuto il coraggio di dirle che non la ami. O la codardia, dicendolo e non facendo nulla, per lasciare scegliere a lei. Non lo so cosa sia, magari un misto, sarebbe comprensibile 
Ma lei spera ancora.

Mi sa che sarà un lento stillicidio, fino a che o voi sarete entrambi morti dentro, col sapore di cenere amara in ogni boccone che spartite, o fino a che uno di voi due non si stufa.

Perchè lei pensa che la sua vita, con o senza di te, sarà misera?


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sarà colpa del cambio di stagione e del clima umido: riguardati, bevi un buon brodino caldo e vedrai che presto passerà!


infatti, la cosa mi inquieta e non poco. Grazie del consiglio.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Uh.
> 
> fino a che uno di voi due non si stufa.



lui spera che sia lei a stufarsi ed a prendere l'iniziativa di mollarlo. Capito? non vuole farla soffrire.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> "Quando sono triste, mandami qualcuno da consolare" diceva qualcuno che capiva profondamente l'animo umano.
> Certo, quando siamo noi il male che rattrista chi ci sta vicino, sembra quasi di bestemmiare, anche solo dicendo una parola buona o tenendo quella mano che ci cerca, ma io non vedo contraddizione nel volere il bene di due persone, te e lei, anche quando i desideri ed i bisogni sembrano inconciliabili.


Ma io infatti le voglio bene. Voglio solo che non scambi quell'affetto per qualcosa che non è. Quando vuoi disperatamente l'amore di una persona, tendi a leggere i segnali che vuoi e a interpretarli come fa più comodo a te.
Non voglio darle segnali che interpreterebbe come amore per poi doversi, dolorosamente, scornare con la realtà di nuovo. Sta già soffrendo abbastanza.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché non glielo dici?


E perché dovrei? Aggiunge qualcosa? La aiuta in qualche modo?


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lui spera che sia lei a stufarsi ed a prendere l'iniziativa di mollarlo. Capito? non vuole farla soffrire.



Sì, l'ho capito.

Ma è comprensibile il dubbio.
Ce l'ho avuto anche io, anche se in modo diverso.

Alla fine della mia storia col mio ex, era tutto un "ma lo devo lasciare, la nostra storia è finita. Ma se lo lascio, è perchè è giusto o perchè non ho le palle di continuare a provarci? Sto andando via perchè è la cosa giusta o perchè sono egoista e voglio stare meglio? Sono sincera a dirgli che non lo amo e voglio chiudere, o sono egoista e dimostra che non me ne frega di lui? "

Chiaro che la scelta sensata, l'unica scelta sensata, era di chiudere. PER ME, per la storia mia col mio ex.
Ma quei dubbi, con un matrimonio e un figlio, sono comprensibili. Ci vuole tempo prima che si districhino.

Eccetera eccetera.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè lei pensa che la sua vita, con o senza di te, sarà misera?


Perché qui sono educate fin dalla culla alla famiglia. La famiglia è lo scopo ultimo dell'essere umano. Non è contemplata una vita senza una famiglia. Non ha nessun senso per loro.
Lei non riesce neppure a immaginarsi senza una famiglia.
Inoltre ha già avuto un divorzio. Questo sarebbe un altro fallimento, da aggiungere al primo.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché dovrei? Aggiunge qualcosa? La aiuta in qualche modo?



preferisco tornare nella mia ignoranza a coglionare con Ultimo al club. Li almeno qualcosa di sensato e VERO si legge.


buona continuazione.


----------



## zanna (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho capito.
> 
> Ma è comprensibile il dubbio.
> Ce l'ho avuto anche io, anche se in modo diverso.
> ...


Non penso che si districhino mai abbastanza ... io cmq quella mano l'avrei stretta ma si sa sono "romantico"


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché dovrei? *Aggiunge qualcosa? La aiuta in qualche modo?*


Aggiunge moltissimo, non molto. E può aiutarla a rendersi conto di quanto ti sei spinto lontano da lei.

La consapevolezza di essere stata tradita (della verità, in definitiva) può rivoluzionarle la visione che ha di te e del vostro rapporto.

Io penso che la sincerità, nella vostra situazione, possa fare la differenza tra una situazione stagnante, in cui non riuscite a muovervi, e un cambiamento profondo e radicale da parte di entrambi.

Ma mi rendo conto di quanto questo possa spaventarti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io infatti le voglio bene. Voglio solo che non scambi quell'affetto per qualcosa che non è. Quando vuoi disperatamente l'amore di una persona, tendi a leggere i segnali che vuoi e a interpretarli come fa più comodo a te.
> Non voglio darle segnali che interpreterebbe come amore per poi doversi, dolorosamente, scornare con la realtà di nuovo. Sta già soffrendo abbastanza.


Per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molte donne basta essere tollerate e trattate con un po' di umanità per essere contente di stare con un uomo, volergli davvero bene ed accudirlo con premura finchè avrà gli occhi aperti.
Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora lo stesso uomo e la stessa vita.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché qui sono educate fin dalla culla alla famiglia. La famiglia è lo scopo ultimo dell'essere umano. Non è contemplata una vita senza una famiglia. Non ha nessun senso per loro.
> Lei non riesce neppure a immaginarsi senza una famiglia.
> Inoltre ha già avuto un divorzio. Questo sarebbe un altro fallimento, da aggiungere al primo.



Dura, capisco.
Però è sopravvissuta al primo. Idem la tua ex amante.

Cmq è un fallimento anche vivere con te in questo non amore, assetata, affamata, umiliata nel cercare un contatto quando tu dormi -questo è davvero da far piangere.
Ma capisco che abbia una paura folle, lei, del futuro "da sola". Credendo che sarà sempre sola, additata etc etc.

Puoi decidere di rimanere sempre al suo fianco, se concordi anche tu con il matrimonio eterno e la famiglia a tutti i costi, ma non così, così non riuscirete mai ad andare avanti "sereni". Una volta hai usato questa parola, ma il vostro rapporto non è sereno. E' solo senza urla, non è la stessa cosa.

Se tua moglie fosse convinta, consapevole, che il rapporto d'amore è finito se lo accettasse, pensi che riusciresti a trovare dei gesti di affetto, addirittura l'intimità fisica, come sarebbe per una amica? Se tu fossi certo che lei non si illude.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché qui sono educate fin dalla culla alla famiglia. La famiglia è lo scopo ultimo dell'essere umano. Non è contemplata una vita senza una famiglia. Non ha nessun senso per loro.
> Lei non riesce neppure a immaginarsi senza una famiglia.
> Inoltre ha già avuto un divorzio. Questo sarebbe un altro fallimento, da aggiungere al primo.



Lei e sempre lei... e tu? 

Qua dentro apriamo 3D dove si discute di tantissime cose, a volte basterebbe leggerne qualche pagina per trovare un po di conforto e trovare se non delle risposte da attutare almeno delle risposte che spiegano, poi alla fine se si riesce a digerirle, farle proprie e avere la forza di agire, sarebbe davvero bello. 

Ma è giusto comunque tormentarsi, peccato che nei tormenti che si hanno sono anche altri a pagarne le conseguenze.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molte donne basta essere tollerate e trattate con un po' di umanità per essere contente di stare con un uomo, volergli davvero bene ed accudirlo con premura finchè avrà gli occhi aperti.
> Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora lo stesso uomo e la stessa vita.



Vero.

Grazie a Dio il mio ex ha tirato troppo la corda


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molte donne basta essere tollerate e trattate con un po' di umanità per essere contente di stare con un uomo, volergli davvero bene ed accudirlo con premura finchè avrà gli occhi aperti.
> Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora lo stesso uomo e la stessa vita.


Potrei dire che, per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molti uomini basta essere trattati come bambinoni da accudire, servire e viziare da una donna attenta e premurosa, magari avendo la possibilità di soddisfarsi saltuariamente con donne poco significative che abbiano l'unica funzione di mantenere vivo l'eros.
Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, questi uomini giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora la stessa donna e la stessa vita


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Grazie a Dio il mio ex ha tirato troppo la corda


Che stolto!



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Potrei dire che, per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molti uomini basta essere trattati come bambinoni da accudire, servire e viziare da una donna attenta e premurosa, magari avendo la possibilità di soddisfarsi saltuariamente con donne poco significative che abbiano l'unica funzione di mantenere vivo l'eros.
> Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, questi uomini giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora la stessa donna e la stessa vita


Mutatis mutandis, la maggior parte delle considerazioni è unisex...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Che stolto!
> 
> 
> 
> Mutatis mutandis, la maggior parte delle considerazioni è unisex...



Scusate, ma mutandis è mutande ?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io infatti le voglio bene. Voglio solo che non scambi quell'affetto per qualcosa che non è. Quando vuoi disperatamente l'amore di una persona, tendi a leggere i segnali che vuoi e a interpretarli come fa più comodo a te.
> Non voglio darle segnali che interpreterebbe come amore per poi doversi, dolorosamente, scornare con la realtà di nuovo. Sta già soffrendo abbastanza.


E allora dille questo.
Dille che le vuoi bene ma che non la ami nè desideri più.
Rassicurala sul fatto che non vuoi separarti (perchè non vuoi mi pare di aver intuito), forse lei ha solo una gra paura di questo. Che starete insieme nonostante tutto.
Magari le basterà sapere che la sua vita non verrà sconvolta.
O se non le dovesse bastare, prenderà le sue decisioni.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dura, capisco.
> Però è sopravvissuta al primo. Idem la tua ex amante.


La mia ex amante non ha mai divorziato.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se tua moglie fosse convinta, consapevole, che il rapporto d'amore è finito se lo accettasse, pensi che riusciresti a trovare dei gesti di affetto, addirittura l'intimità fisica, come sarebbe per una amica? Se tu fossi certo che lei non si illude.


No, il sesso con lei.. Non credo sia di nuovo possibile. Faceva schifo prima, e ora.. con la distanza, il tempo che ci separa... non credo sia più possibile ritornare indietro, neanche al sesso meno che mediocre di prima.
I gesti d'affetto invece si, potrei. Se fossi assolutamente certo che non li scambia per amore... Di non illuderla inutilmente...


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Potrei dire che, per quanto triste possa sembrare, a molti uomini basta essere trattati come bambinoni da accudire, servire e viziare da una donna attenta e premurosa, magari avendo la possibilità di soddisfarsi saltuariamente con donne poco significative che abbiano l'unica funzione di mantenere vivo l'eros.
> Il più delle volte, se glielo chiedessero, questi uomini giurerebbero che, potendo rinascere, sceglierebbero ancora la stessa donna e la stessa vita


Beh ma non mi sembra nemmeno tanto triste.
In fondo molto meglio avere accanto una donna premurosa, sorridente e felice di poter accudire il compagno, piuttosto che una che sta sempre a far polemiche su tutto e che magari pretende PURE che ogni tanto si butti la spazzatura 
A parte gli scherzi...avere accanto una persona allegra, poco menosa, e che non ci complica la vita ma magari, ce la rende più serena...credo sia il sogno di molti.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Rassicurala sul fatto che non vuoi separarti (perchè non vuoi mi pare di aver intuito),


Mmmmm... Bella domanda..
Non so bene la risposta. So che ORA non è il mio primo problema. 
Penso che da solo sarei più sereno, non mi sentirei  obbligato a recitare la parte del marito, per quanto poco.. 
Ma non nego che radere al suolo un matrimonio, una famiglia, anni di convivenza mi spaventa non poco. 
Oltre al bagno di sangue finanziario, che, se pure non è il problema più grosso, non è neanche tanto piccolo. Anche perché, se me ne vado, voglio lasciarle la casa e continuare a pagare il mutuo come faccio ora, e le spese inerenti il piccolo, se mi bastano i soldi..


----------



## Minerva (25 Settembre 2013)

mi hai fatto pensare in effetti.
è più triste una donna con un ideale che a prima vista pare misero e nella reltà porta con se l'accudimentodi altre persone e cioè la famiglia...o chi fadel proprio egoismo la bandiera di tutta una vita





Anais ha detto:


> Beh ma non mi sembra nemmeno tanto triste.
> In fondo molto meglio avere accanto una donna premurosa, sorridente e felice di poter accudire il compagno, piuttosto che una che sta sempre a far polemiche su tutto e che magari pretende PURE che ogni tanto si butti la spazzatura
> A parte gli scherzi...avere accanto una persona allegra, poco menosa, e che non ci complica la vita ma magari, ce la rende più serena...credo sia il sogno di molti.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Aggiunge moltissimo, non molto. E può aiutarla a rendersi conto di quanto ti sei spinto lontano da lei.
> 
> La consapevolezza di essere stata tradita (della verità, in definitiva) può rivoluzionarle la visione che ha di te e del vostro rapporto.


Che le sono affetivamente molto lontano lo vede bene. Non credo abbia grandi dubbi in merito. 

Mi stai suggerendo di farmi odiare così le è più facile farsene una ragione e allontanarsi?


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmmm... Bella domanda..
> Non so bene la risposta. So che ORA non è il mio primo problema.
> Penso che da solo sarei più sereno, non mi sentirei  obbligato a recitare la parte del marito, per quanto poco..
> Ma non nego che radere al suolo un matrimonio, una famiglia, anni di convivenza mi spaventa non poco.
> Oltre al bagno di sangue finanziario, che, se pure non è il problema più grosso, non è neanche tanto piccolo. Anche perché, se me ne vado, voglio lasciarle la casa e continuare a pagare il mutuo come faccio ora, e le spese inerenti il piccolo, se mi bastano i soldi..


Già il dichiararlo ti fa onore.
Non so che dirti. Brutta situazione, ci sono passata e ci sono ancora, in parte, dentro.
Quando non sopporti più di stare con una persona è dura. 
Ma l'affetto...quello fra te e lei c'è ancora. Tu le vuoi bene e la stimi.
Potreste vivere in casa, come due amici. Secondo me è una cosa fattibilissima ma è ovvio che deve stare bene ad entrambi.


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Beh ma non mi sembra nemmeno tanto triste.
> In fondo molto meglio avere accanto una donna premurosa, sorridente e felice di poter accudire il compagno, piuttosto che una che sta sempre a far polemiche su tutto e che magari pretende PURE che ogni tanto si butti la spazzatura
> A parte gli scherzi...avere accanto una persona allegra, poco menosa, e che non ci complica la vita ma magari, ce la rende più serena...credo sia il sogno di molti.


Ma sì, volevo solo scherzare su quello che ha detto Rabarbaro 
Seriamente, io penso che la differenza stia tutta nel perché si fanno certe scelte.
Ci sono donne davvero innamorate, che subiscono il fascino del proprio compagno al di là delle sue mancanze e dei suoi limiti, e che dimostrano il loro amore con l'accudimento e la disponibilità a passare sopra il proprio orgoglio.
Ci sono donne che vivono all'ombra di un uomo che in realtá non amano e non stimano solo per paura di stare da sole, di non essere capaci a vivere senza un sostegno. E pur di non perderlo, si riducono ad uno zerbino.
Penso sia importante capire (e qui mi riallaccio alla riflessione di Rabarbaro) cosa sta a monte di una scelta, piuttosto giudicare la scelta stessa.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

feather, ma tanto per capire, che cosa vorresti tu se fossi al posto di tua moglie?

Metti che sei con la tua amante, così riesci ad immedesimarti meglio. 
State vivendo assieme e tutto. Ma lei non è più innamorata di te, anzi, va con un altro, ama un altro. Non ti vuole più. Non vuole essere toccata, non vuole fare sesso.
Le fai pena. Ti vuole bene, ma le fai pena.
Sai che le fai pena, che non ti ama. La sfiori nel buio, perchè non puoi farlo quando è sveglia.


Cosa vorresti?


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che le sono affetivamente molto lontano lo vede bene. Non credo abbia grandi dubbi in merito.
> 
> Mi stai suggerendo di farmi odiare così le è più facile farsene una ragione e allontanarsi?


Non ti sto suggerendo niente.

Ti faccio solo notare che a tua moglie manca un tassello fondamentale per capire la situazione e valutarla in modo obiettivo.

Che questo tassello non è ininfluente come pensi tu.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> che lei ti cerchi ancora è normale, ti ama, sei stato suo marito per anni, ha "accettato" la situazione e nella speranza che tu dormissi e che non la sentissi ti ha voluto sentire nuovamente suo, vicino. Io non ci vedo nulla di strano: è solamente, come dice Minerva, molto triste, per lei soprattutto. Tu avresti dovuto prenderle la mano e stringerla ancora. l'avresti fatta felice.



ecco.. mi sono quasi commossa...


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Capisco la sensazione che provi. Non so che dirti. Non mi sono mai trovata nella situazione di tua moglie, non so cosa si possa provare.
> 
> Ma so cosa si prova a non amare più la persona che si ha accanto. E per questo ti dico che, accanto al bene di vostro figlio, c'è anche il vostro bene. E che un rapporto dove c'è stato un tradimento (non ricordo se lei lo sa oppure no, perdonami) e dove, nonostante tutto, non si prova la minima voglia di investire nel rapporto e, anzi, si spera che l'altro molli per primo... è destinato a finire. Forse non è questo il momento. Ma penso sia un'esigenza umana quella di cercare, non dico la felicità, ma almeno la sensazione di amare e sentirsi amati da qualcuno.
> Spero per tua moglie che prima o poi se ne renda conto.



Harley ascolta.. posso darti il numero del mio ex amante così magari gli spieghi questo punto di vista?....................


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non ti sto suggerendo niente.
> 
> Ti faccio solo notare che a tua moglie manca un tassello fondamentale per capire la situazione e valutarla in modo obiettivo.
> 
> Che questo tassello non è ininfluente come pensi tu.



Concordo...
in effetti, cambia molto che tuo marito non sia innamorato di te, non voglia intimità, affetto, e che queste cose che non riesce più a dare a te le voglia e possa dare ad altre, a un'altra, che in realtà desideri poterlo dare ad un altra.


----------



## Calipso (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sarà colpa del cambio di stagione e del clima umido: riguardati, bevi un buon brodino caldo e vedrai che presto passerà!



ciumbia son d'accordo pure io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una carezza di tenera pena fa molto peggio di un graffio, per me


Concordo. Il medico pietoso uccide l'ammalato.
Mi dispiace davvero tanto, per tutti e due.


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Concordo. Il medico pietoso uccide l'ammalato.
> Mi dispiace davvero tanto, per tutti e due.


anche tu pensi sia meglio all'agonizzante dare il calcio definitivo e spingerlo dentro alla fossa!?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lui spera che sia lei a stufarsi ed a prendere l'iniziativa di mollarlo. Capito? non vuole farla soffrire.


Lo stillicidio è una tortura, e quindi sofferenza. Se lui sperasse davvero questo, gli direi: soffrirà comunque, forse di più, capendo che non hai avuto neppure il riguardo di non farle sprecare la sua vita dietro una speranza impossibile da realizzare.
Perchè alla fine, in tutto questo tempo, lei sta soffrendo... perchè continua a sperare non vada tutto a catafascio.
Per il bambino, certo... ma in quella carezza a me par di vedere che ci sia altro in cui spera... o a cui non ha del tutto rinunciato.
Però la palla sta a lui, perchè, come diceva Rabarbaro... probabilmente lei riuscirebbe anche ad accontentarsi di quel poco per chissà quanto tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


Ti rispondo prima di leggere le altre risposte.
Che orrore!
Quello che tu racconti è quanto di peggio possa accadere: sentirsi rifiutata in un momento spontaneo di tenerezza. 
E tu dici che temi di farla soffrire lasciandola?
E' meglio essere lasciate con chiarezza, rispetto e affetto che essere rifiutate così.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> feather, ma tanto per capire, che cosa vorresti tu se fossi al posto di tua moglie?
> 
> Metti che sei con la tua amante, così riesci ad immedesimarti meglio.
> State vivendo assieme e tutto. Ma lei non è più innamorata di te, anzi, va con un altro, ama un altro. Non ti vuole più. Non vuole essere toccata, non vuole fare sesso.
> ...


Ma io sono molto diverso come carattere, consapevolezza, orgoglio e cultura rispetto a mia moglie.
Quello che vorrei è, con tutta probabilità quasi l'opposto di quello che vorrebbe lei. 
Io apprezzo la verità, sempre comunque e a qualsiasi prezzo. 
Se fossi lei, cosa che non sono, vorrei tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. In faccia e subito. 
Quando l'unica altra donna che abbia veramente amato mi ha lasciato. Mi ha fatto sedere e mi ha detto senza giri di parole "non ti amo più". Ho sofferto come un cane ma ancora oggi la apprezzo e stimo per quello che ha fatto, o meglio, per COME lo ha fatto. 
Ma questo sono io...
Non lei.


----------



## ligheia (25 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non ti sto suggerendo niente.
> 
> Ti faccio solo notare che a tua moglie manca un tassello fondamentale per capire la situazione e valutarla in modo obiettivo.
> 
> Che questo tassello non è ininfluente come pensi tu.


sono d'accordo. Alla fine è la conoscenza che dà la possibilità di compiere una scelta consapevole, ma tu  le stai offrendo una conoscenza parziale, e a tua discrezione.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel mio ragionamento il tradimento o situazioni del genere non c'azzeccano nulla, nel mio ragionamento c'è altro, questo: Credo che ognuno di noi dia per scontato che l'altro/a abbia bisogno di noi, che rimaniamo per colpa loro, che non sono in grado di gestirsi la loro vita e che non riescano a sopportare la nostra lontananza e via discorrendo....
> 
> In un rapporto di coppia ci vuole avere due persone equilibrate indipendenti forti etc... e queste sono così fino a quando tutto va bene, nel momento in cui qualcosa si spezza l'altro/a pensa dell'altro/a  tutto il contrario di ciò che si pensava, e qua mi riporto alla prima strofa che ho scritto sopra, cioè il bisogno, il rimanere.....
> 
> Tutto viene analizzato e recepito in maniera diversa e conveniente a noi. Vuoi vedere che sei tu feather che ti crei dei problemi veri-falsi che comunque non sei in grado di affrontare tu?





Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, è lei che ha cercato conforto, ma scusami questa "lei" sbaglio o stava al tuo fianco nel "vostro" letto? oppure è un'infiltrata clandestina? :smile:
> 
> Parlarle? chiarirsi?
> 
> Un consiglio feather? prima riprendi possesso della realtà e di te stesso, ci vuole poco, ci vuole poco anche rimanere assieme come due estranei, e questo non va, è uno stillicidio.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> anche tu pensi sia meglio all'agonizzante dare il calcio definitivo e spingerlo dentro alla fossa!?


Io credo che, quando non c'è cura, far passare il tempo serva solo a favorire il progredire del male.
Non sono d'accordo con il farsi odiare.
Meno ancora con il confessarle un tradimento che adesso, nell'economia della loro coppia, ha scarso peso... e che probabilmente lei già immagina.
Lui le ha già detto di non amarla (più?).
Se per lui questo non fosse un problema... non le avrebbe detto nulla.
Quindi non possono andare avanti così, non per molto almeno e non in modo sereno.
Il passo successivo è decidere di comune accordo come portare avanti le loro vite: in questo momento a lei non servono nè dimostrazioni di pietà, nè gesti che la possano confondere/illudere, secondo me.
Naturalmente con quel secondo me intendo: se io fossi al suo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E illuderla così di qualcosa che non è?
> Non è abbastanza triste così..?


Illuderla?
Dimostrare calore umano e affetto per la compagna di anni e madre di tuo figlio ti sembra darle un'illusione?!
Si può fare anche da separati, pensa un po'!


Lui ha detto:


> abbastanza triste? è da tagliarsi le vene.
> 
> illusione? perchè allora non glielo dici chiaramente che l'hai tradita e che non hai più spazio per lei? Non è illusione anche questa?


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> "Quando sono triste, mandami qualcuno da consolare" diceva qualcuno che capiva profondamente l'animo umano.
> Certo, quando siamo noi il male che rattrista chi ci sta vicino, sembra quasi di bestemmiare, anche solo dicendo una parola buona o tenendo quella mano che ci cerca, ma io non vedo contraddizione nel volere il bene di due persone, te e lei, anche quando i desideri ed i bisogni sembrano inconciliabili.


:smile::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Illuderla?
> Dimostrare calore umano e affetto per la compagna di anni e madre di tuo figlio ti sembra darle un'illusione?!
> Si può fare anche da separati, pensa un po'!
> 
> :up:


...nel talamo coniugale, Brunetta? ...


----------



## Leda (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lo sa già che non la amo.


Forse non sa *quanto *non la ami.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse non sa *quanto *non la ami.


Io già ti quoterei praticamente sempre, oggi di più, però.
Non vado a darla in giro che mi pare cosa brutta, prossima volta.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse non sa *quanto *non la ami.


Esiste un quanto???


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...nel talamo coniugale, Brunetta? ...


Se dormono insieme sì.
Se no non le imponga la vicinanza del suo corpo.


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se no non le imponga la vicinanza del suo corpo.


Pensa che mi ha detto che dorme nello stesso letto per non dare un brutto esempio al piccolo.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pensa che mi ha detto che dorme nello stesso letto per non dare un brutto esempio al piccolo.


Se non capisci cosa intende con una dichiarazione così limpida lasciala stasera.


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che profonda tristezza.


quoto :up:


----------



## Anais (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pensa che mi ha detto che dorme nello stesso letto per non dare un brutto esempio al piccolo.


Cerca di chiarirti le idee su quello che vuoi tu.
Vuoi separarti? Non vuoi?
Capisci bene le motivazioni che ti fanno decidere per una o l'altra soluzione.
Dopodichè parlale.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...



Forse è più lucida di quanto pensi tu...
e ha ben più chiara la vostra situazione ...
pensaci...


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse è più lucida di quanto pensi tu...
> e ha ben più chiara la vostra situazione ...
> pensaci...


Come dicono qua: please elaborate..


----------



## oceansize (25 Settembre 2013)

mi stupisco sempre del fatto che qualcuno sappia con assoluta certezza cosa è meglio per un'altra persona.
mi sa di vigliaccheria, ed è spesso la causa di tanti tradimenti (non lo\la lascio perché soffrirebbe troppo, tanto le cose gli\le vanno bene così, io intanto trovo qualcuno che mi faccia star bene al di fuori)
intanto tu ti sei lavato le mani dicendole che non la ami, non assumendoti per nulla la responsabilità del tuo matrimonio e rimanendo a farti le seghe mentali sulla tua insoddisfazione personale.
non ti senti un po' una merdina?
non ho consigli da darti perché cmq capisco che sia una situazione non facile e che ci sono molte cose che ovviamente non possiamo sapere e non ho mai vissuto un matrimonio con figli, però penso che se partissi da te e intanto dal fare qualcosa che sia onesto e sincero nei tuoi confronti e nei suoi, magari qualcosa si smuoverebbe.
lei sopravviverà, di sicuro meglio che sentirsi così un nulla di fianco a te.
scusate lo sfogo
e auguri


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Come dicono qua: please elaborate..



Non sono brava ad elaborare 
butto lì ipotesi per dar modo di riflettere sulle infinite sfaccettature di comportamenti 
che solo chi convive con chi e cosa può arrivare alle giuste conclusioni senza condizionamenti esterni...
comunque ci provo:

tua moglie da come descrivi , sembra avere ben chiaro, al contrario di te, cosa vuole o non vuole ...
 e cioè  continuare questo percorso con te, per sua cultura,sue delusioni/fallimento precedente o per motivi che sa lei...
al contrario tu invece ti spaventi per un gesto a mio avviso molto innocente e privo di un fine pratico o illusorio...
nel senso che associo questo gesto (sempre per quello che racconti di lei)a un semplice gesto di protezione 
nei confronti di una persona che non sa cosa fare di se stesso ...
Forse sapeva, immaginava , sperava che tu non ti accorgessi di nulla in modo da non turbare lo stato "vegetativo"
in cui ti trovi...

mi spiego???


----------



## Fantastica (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tua moglie da come descrivi , sembra avere ben chiaro, al contrario di te, cosa vuole o non vuole ...
> e cioè  continuare questo percorso con te, per sua cultura,sue delusioni/fallimento precedente o per motivi che sa lei...
> al contrario tu invece ti spaventi per un gesto a mio avviso molto innocente e privo di un fine pratico o illusorio...
> nel senso che associo questo gesto (sempre per quello che racconti di lei)a un semplice gesto di protezione
> ...


Che romanzo! Ma è una lettura molto raffinata... Da pensarci, feather:smile:


----------



## Lui (25 Settembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> non ti senti un po' una merdina?


quel pò lo toglierei.


----------



## gas (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono brava ad elaborare
> butto lì ipotesi per dar modo di riflettere sulle infinite sfaccettature di comportamenti
> che solo chi convive con chi e cosa può arrivare alle giuste conclusioni senza condizionamenti esterni...
> comunque ci provo:
> ...


mi pare un'ottima analisi


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono brava ad elaborare
> butto lì ipotesi per dar modo di riflettere sulle infinite sfaccettature di comportamenti
> che solo chi convive con chi e cosa può arrivare alle giuste conclusioni senza condizionamenti esterni...
> comunque ci provo:
> ...


Ora si.
Inizialmente volevo dirti che conoscendola.. non mi quadrava.. ripendandoci... 

...ci devo riflettere...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ora si.
> Inizialmente volevo dirti che conoscendola.. non mi quadrava.. ripendandoci...
> 
> ...ci devo riflettere...



Anche lei ti conosce ...ricordalo...






(purtroppo  )
scherzo eh ! ma era cosi bella come battuta :rotflforse)


----------



## feather (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche lei ti conosce ...ricordalo...
> 
> (purtroppo )


Purtroppo il purtroppo ci sta tutto invece..


----------



## Innominata (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io sono molto diverso come carattere, consapevolezza, orgoglio e cultura rispetto a mia moglie.
> Quello che vorrei è, con tutta probabilità quasi l'opposto di quello che vorrebbe lei.
> Io *apprezzo la verità, sempre comunque e a qualsiasi prezzo.*
> Se fossi lei, cosa che non sono, vorrei tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. In faccia e subito.
> ...


Non ho capito.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> feather tu pensi che lei non sappia, che non abbia capito, che non si sia resa conto del tuo allontanamento?
> 
> che stupidi che siamo certi uomini.


Quoto :up:e la mano e la carezza mentre dorme la dicono lunga


----------



## marietto (25 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non sono brava ad elaborare
> butto lì ipotesi per dar modo di riflettere sulle infinite sfaccettature di comportamenti
> che solo chi convive con chi e cosa può arrivare alle giuste conclusioni senza condizionamenti esterni...
> comunque ci provo:
> ...


quoto


----------



## Sole (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io sono molto diverso come carattere, consapevolezza, orgoglio e cultura rispetto a mia moglie.
> Quello che vorrei è, con tutta probabilità quasi l'opposto di quello che vorrebbe lei.
> *Io apprezzo la verità, sempre comunque e a qualsiasi prezzo. *
> *Se fossi lei*, cosa che non sono, *vorrei tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. In faccia e subito. *
> ...


Una persona che apprezza sempre e comunque la verità non ha difficoltà a comunicarla. E si prende il bello e il brutto che ne deriva, secondo me.

Più che apprezzare la verità mi sembri una persona che pretende (giustamente) di essere trattata in modo rispettoso e dignitoso. Ma lo stesso diritto lo ha tua moglie, come tutti, credo.


----------



## tesla (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...



mi hai rovinato la serata, ero già devastata dalla fine di Dexter, ora ti ci metti anche tu


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

Feath... ma finalmente si spiegano tante cose!
fa riflettere tutta la tua immedesimazione con tua moglie, davvero.
Uno sta li pronto a scannarti... ma dopo poche righe, viene fuori un 'umanità e sensibilità e tenerezza,
che ti disarmano completamente.

verissimo come dici tu che adesso non sai dare niente a tua moglie,
 ma  sembra che tu non stia dando niente neanche a te.

Quello che è una privazione per lei, comunque è una mancanza per te.
quella mano che tu hai lasciato lì... non è stata anche una perdita per te?
ma non della sua di mano... ma di una mano, di un amore...in senso lato.

cosa pensi di fare, tradirla di nuovo?
mentre la tieni  calma, calma...
Sei fiero di una donna che con velocità... ti ha scaricato, è stata chiara non ti amava.

ma se cosi non fosse stato... se ti avesse amato,
 avresti allora detto tutto ma proprio tutto a tua moglie?

é facile nascondere l'opportunismo, dietro la tenerezza, dietro la comprensione,
e c'è una bella differenza nel dire non ti amo più, dal dire sono innamorato di un'altra.
(inoltre non corrisposto)

più facile, invece fare decidere gli altri...
donna o amante non importa.


----------



## oceansize (25 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hai rovinato la serata, ero già devastata dalla fine di Dexter, ora ti ci metti anche tu


Quoto la fine di dexter:unhappy:


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Quoto la fine di dexter:unhappy:


pure io... non se ne poteva più.


----------



## tesla (25 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> pure io... non se ne poteva più.


pentiti eretico!


----------



## Horny (25 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per inciso, ci sono già state le lacrime e i pianti quando lei mi ha chiesto se l'amavo.
> Giorni di lacrime e pianti, poi mi ha detto che sarebbe rimasta per il bene del piccolo. E perché tra una vita misera senza di me o una vita misera con me.. cambia poco.
> Ma vedo che cerca ancora.... E mi spezza il cuore...
> 
> P.S.: E non facciamo sesso da un anno..


o cavoli!
lasciala. devi farlo tu, essere fermissimo.


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mi hai rovinato la serata, ero già devastata dalla fine di Dexter, ora ti ci metti anche tu


Infatti!!
Aime'...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Neppure io invero. Abbi pazienza Feather... ma tu, alla faccia della verità, ti sei fatto una storia alle sue spalle... e se l'altra non fosse rimasta con il marito, tu a quest'ora avresti già lasciato tua moglie.
Questo non è amare la verità... questo è volere che gli altri siano onesti con noi senza sentire il dovere di fare altrettanto.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Neppure io invero. Abbi pazienza Feather... ma tu, alla faccia della verità, ti sei fatto una storia alle sue spalle... e se l'altra non fosse rimasta con il marito, tu a quest'ora avresti già lasciato tua moglie.
> Questo non è amare la verità... questo è volere che gli altri siano onesti con noi senza sentire il dovere di fare altrettanto.


ma se ha detto alla moglie che non la ama...
mi pare sia stato sincerissimo, più di così.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pensa che mi ha detto che dorme nello stesso letto per non dare un brutto esempio al piccolo.



ecco un esempio di persona che non tollera la verità.
ne ha paura e utilizza il figlio.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ma se ha detto alla moglie che non la ama...
> mi pare sia stato sincerissimo, più di così.


Ma non le ha detto quanto, come appunto diceva Leda.
E' un anno che non hanno più rapporti, anche se stava zitto lei qualcosa avrebbe intuito.
Ma... nei rapporti di lungo corso... con figli in mezzo...
un conto è dire: non sento più di amarti
un conto è dire: sto pensando di lasciarti
un altro ancora è dire: avevo già pensato di lasciarti, ma poi mi è andata male con l'altra.

Non so se ho reso l'idea.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> ecco un esempio di persona che non tollera la verità.
> ne ha paura e utilizza il figlio.......


Fosse sempre così facile capire...


----------



## marietto (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non le ha detto quanto, come appunto diceva Leda.
> E' un anno che non hanno più rapporti, anche se stava zitto lei qualcosa avrebbe intuito.
> Ma... nei rapporti di lungo corso... con figli in mezzo...
> un conto è dire: non sento più di amarti
> ...


Mi sembra che la questione di fondo stia proprio lì.
Lui non ha ancora deciso se la vuole lasciare o meno, ma restando con lei senza dare seguito alla sua dichiarazione di "non amore" la lascia un po' nel "limbo". Questo può portarla a pensare che la situazione possa essere recuperabile, mentre sarebbe corretto, dopo così tanto tempo, permetterle di valutare se le interessa effettivamente continuare un rapporto di questo tipo. Lui ha il diritto di decidere di andarsene ma se non intende farlo, dovrebbe darle la possibilità di partecipare alla scelta in modo consapevole.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fosse sempre così facile capire...


l'ha scritto lui, in molti post, che la moglie è così,
non è una mia interpretazione.
e questa uscita è proprio brutta brutta.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Harley ascolta.. posso darti il numero del mio ex amante così magari gli spieghi questo punto di vista?....................




Sono più brava a scrivere che a parlare, meglio se mi mandi la sua email, vediamo se si convince col copia-incolla del post


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> é facile nascondere l'opportunismo, dietro la tenerezza, dietro la comprensione,
> e c'è una bella differenza nel dire non ti amo più, dal dire sono innamorato di un'altra.
> (inoltre non corrisposto)
> 
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo non è amare la verità... questo è volere che gli altri siano onesti con noi senza sentire il dovere di fare altrettanto.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma non le ha detto quanto, come appunto diceva Leda.
> E' un anno che non hanno più rapporti, anche se stava zitto lei qualcosa avrebbe intuito.
> Ma... nei rapporti di lungo corso... con figli in mezzo...
> un conto è dire: non sento più di amarti
> ...





Innominata ha detto:


> Non ho capito.


Non sono sicuro di aver capito, mi state consigliando di scaricarle addosso un'altra bomba, di farla sedere, magari a colazione, per iniziare bene la giornata e dirle: "senti cretina, se ancora non ti fosse ancora chiaro a sufficienza, ti faccio lo spelling N O N  T I  A M O. Sarei già andato via con un'altra ma mi ha tirato il pacco. Quindi adesso posso rimanere come no che tanto non cambia un granchè. Inoltre, siccome amo la verità(?) non ti lascio neanche decidere, decido io, faccio le valigie ora guarda.."
Non so, o ho frainteso io o vi spiegate male voi.
Continuate a dire che quello che vale per me deve per forza valere anche per lei che ha un carattere completamente diverso dal mio.
Che devo fottermene se a senso oppure no, o se lei soffre oppure no, dirle tutto. Così io sono onesto(?) e fottermene se è una cosa utile e sensata. 
Quando io continuo a pensare che sganciarle una bomba così adesso sarebbe solo un dolore inutile che non la aiuta in nessun modo.
Che non la amo lo sapeva prima, lo sa ora e lo saprà in futuro. Andarmene o meno è sempre un'opzione sul tavolo per entrambi. E comunque. Come ho detto. Non è il mio problema principale ora e non sono neppure sicuro che andarmene sarebbe la cosa migliore per lei. Perché dovrei decidere io per lei?
Pugnalarla ancora dicendole che sono stato con un'altra cosa aggiunge al quadro? Non la amo. Davvero c'è bisogno di aggiungere il carico?


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Cerca di chiarirti le idee su quello che vuoi tu.
> Vuoi separarti? Non vuoi?


Il punto è che, al punto in cui sto. Non mi cambia molto.
Se ci fosse la possibilità di vivere la vita che sognavo, sarebbe stato un macigno che finiva sulla bilancia. Ora..
Posso vivere da solo e non vedere mio figlio, o stare dove con una persona a cui voglio bene e sono riconoscente ma non amo. Che poi è come stare da solo. Non riesco a condividere nulla di quello che sono con lei.
Non mi cambia granché.
E, a dispetto di cosa dicono qui, non vado a pugnalare mia moglie ulteriormente con dichiarazioni se non sono più che sicuro che sia utile, soprattutto a lei. Dato che io non ho più niente da guadagnare in entrambi i casi.
Non so se mi spiego...
Che il nostro matrimonio non sia più basato su una relazione d'amore lo sa. Può decidere di andarsene se non le basta. Qualsiasi altra considerazione non mi sembra aggiunga molto.
Se tuo marito non ti ama, e lo sai, il fatto che sia anche stato con un'altra, stravolge la situazione?


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Buongiorno,

sinceramente? 
non le direi, che hai avuto un'altra. L'altra non c'è più e ora ci siete voi ... 

Quello che farei è affrontare tranquillamente, anche con lacrime
e abbracci un discorso che sta nell'aria ... che sta logorando entrambi.
Certo, tu dici che lei lo sa, che tu non la ami ... ma sembra, che nei fatti
lei continua a sperare che le cose cambino. e tu sai, che le cose non cambieranno. 

questo concetto va affrontato nuovamente ... con parole che tu hai usato qui.
ti voglio bene, ti sono grata ... ma non ti amo, e questo sentimento non tornerà. 

Cosa vogliamo fare? ... vorrei rimanere, ma non così ... 

un passino alla volta ... così, che lei si possa anche abituare mentalmente
al cambiamento che sta bussando oramai da tempo alla porta ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

lasciamo da parte, quello che lui ha fatto e non fatto e 
desiderato e non desiderato di fare con l'altra. 

questa storia si colloca in una cultura differente, con concetti differenti. 
già è difficile capire il vicino di casa ... figuriamoci, un'altra mentalità ecc. 
le regole ... sono differenti ... ci sono altri punti di riferimento ecc. 

lei, all'interno di certe idee di vita, con oggettivi differenti di vita ecc. 
l'umiliazione, il chiedere elemosinando quasi un affetto che non c'è ecc. 
credo, che l'unica cosa da fare sia ... darle all'interno delle quattro mura di casa, 
un po' di dignità, un po' di rispetto nel chiarire dove stanno le possibilità.

sienne


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> un passino alla volta ... così, che lei si possa anche abituare mentalmente
> al cambiamento che sta bussando oramai da tempo alla porta ...


Già, mi piacerebbe poterla abituare lentamente, senza strappi dolorosi..  Ma se innesco il discorso.. È come sganciare la bomba.. Lo dovrò fare.. Lo so...
Ma ora sarò via per due settimane e lei sta (forse) cambiando lavoro ed è già nervosa e preoccupata per quello. Inoltre spero che 2 settimane lontano e da solo mi aiutino a mettere ordine nelle idee...

Quello che ho notato, è che, frequentando questo forum.. Il processo è molto più veloce.. Non so se sia un bene o un male..

E per rispondere alle altre astanti.. Si, sono un egoista bastardo. Se avessi potuto vivere il rapporto di coppia che sognavo avrei lasciato mia moglie. Ma ora questa possibilità non c'è più. Ora non ho più niente da guadagnare.. Rimane solo che limitare il più possibile i danni.
Questo fa di me un bastardo egoista? Probabile...


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> credo, che l'unica cosa da fare sia ... darle all'interno delle quattro mura di casa,
> un po' di dignità, un po' di rispetto nel chiarire dove stanno le possibilità.


Che è quello che sta vivendo.. Ma sembra che sia indispensabile ribadire che questo amore non c'è. Sembra che, nonostante cerchi di non darle adito a fraintendimenti, lei ancora ci speri, ancora pensi di...
Dovrò rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ridirle che quell'amore che desidera e merita non c'è.....


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, mi piacerebbe poterla abituare lentamente, senza strappi dolorosi..  Ma se innesco il discorso.. È come sganciare la bomba.. Lo dovrò fare.. Lo so...
> Ma ora sarò via per due settimane e lei sta (forse) cambiando lavoro ed è già nervosa e preoccupata per quello. Inoltre spero che 2 settimane lontano e da solo mi aiutino a mettere ordine nelle idee...
> 
> Quello che ho notato, è che, frequentando questo forum.. Il processo è molto più veloce.. Non so se sia un bene o un male..
> ...



Ciao 

si, è più veloce il percorso, grazie a un gioco di domande e ricerca di risposte. 

die questo ne devi tener conto, nei confronti di tua moglie ... 
anche lei, ha bisogno di tempo ... e forse anche più di te ... 

già solo il fatto, che scatta la bomba se si tocca l'argomento è un segnale chiaro,
che lei sa ... ma non vuole sapere ... spera che se non si pronunciano le parole,
può continuare ad aggrapparsi ad un desiderio, sogno e speranza che le danno appoggio. 
fa anche capire ... che non vede proprio un'alternativa ... così almeno lo interpreto e capisco. 

hai ragione, due settimane possono fare bene ad entrambi. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che è quello che sta vivendo.. Ma sembra che sia indispensabile ribadire che questo amore non c'è. Sembra che, nonostante cerchi di non darle adito a fraintendimenti, lei ancora ci speri, ancora pensi di...
> Dovrò rigirare il coltello nella piaga, ridirle che quell'amore che desidera e merita non c'è.....


Ciao

togliti questo dipinto dalla testa, del rigirare il coltello nella piaga ... 

ora come ora, è peggio ... ha più coltelli nell'anima!
dicendole, come stanno le cose ... e lo si può dire con tanto affetto,
con tanta comprensione ... così, che la si può sorreggere ... 
le togli quella lama d'inganno ... 
solo così, la ferita può guarire ... 

sienne


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> che non vede proprio un'alternativa ... così almeno lo interpreto e capisco.


Si, non credo lei veda un'alternativa. Me lo anche detto, che tra vivere una vita misera con me o una vita misera senza di me....
Quindi si, temo lei non veda nulla fuori dal matrimonio.
Neanche io s'è per questo. Solo che io da solo sto bene. A lei invece, credo, verrebbe a mancare un supporto, un punto fermo che la sentire sicura, protetta e, soprattutto, accettata e rispettata socialmente, cosa che per lei è LA cosa forse più importante di tutte.


----------



## feather (26 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> togliti questo dipinto dalla testa, del rigirare il coltello nella piaga ...
> 
> ...


Ci rifletterò...


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, non credo lei veda un'alternativa. Me lo anche detto, che tra vivere una vita misera con me o una vita misera senza di me....
> Quindi si, temo lei non veda nulla fuori dal matrimonio.
> Neanche io s'è per questo. Solo che io da solo sto bene. A lei invece, credo, verrebbe a mancare un supporto, un punto fermo che la sentire sicura, protetta e, soprattutto, accettata e rispettata socialmente, cosa che per lei è LA cosa forse più importante di tutte.



Ciao

forse, assicurandola sin dall'inizio, che tu non te ne vuoi andare, 
che non è questo il problema, che anche tu come lei, ci tieni alla famiglia ...
potrebbe darle, proprio quel faro, di qui lei ha talmente paura di perdere. 
un faro da luce ... da orientamento ... 

forse così, quella angoscia, paura, umiliazione ecc. si allontana da lei per aprirla al dialogo. 

la paura fa bruttissimi scherzi ... blocca tutto, ammazza i pensieri ... annienta. 

sienne


----------



## oceansize (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, mi piacerebbe poterla abituare lentamente, senza strappi dolorosi..  Ma se innesco il discorso.. È come sganciare la bomba.. Lo dovrò fare.. Lo so...
> Ma ora sarò via per due settimane e lei sta (forse) cambiando lavoro ed è già nervosa e preoccupata per quello. Inoltre spero che 2 settimane lontano e da solo mi aiutino a mettere ordine nelle idee...
> 
> Quello che ho notato, è che, frequentando questo forum.. Il processo è molto più veloce.. Non so se sia un bene o un male..
> ...


Appunto, se avessi potuto vivere il rapporto con l'altra avresti lasciato tua moglie, senza questi scrupoli.
A me successe più o meno la stessa cosa, il mio ex si era innamorato di un'altra, che però si sarebbe dovuta sposare. Nelle sue intenzioni c'era il vivere con lei questa nuova emozione fino alle nozze, per poi ricucire con me (bleah). Ovviamente nn mi aveva detto dell'altra in quel periodo, ma solo che era confuso. Ed io ho sofferto come un cane non capendo e provando di tutto per recuperare.
Ringrazio ancora che lei abbia annullato le nozze e mi abbia LIBERATA da un vigliacco egoista


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> l'ha scritto lui, in molti post, che la moglie è così,
> non è una mia interpretazione.
> *e questa uscita è proprio brutta brutta*.


sei tu che hai dato un giudizio molto... tranchant, secondo me. Io non ho idea di quali siano le idee che passano per la testa di quella donna, le sue paure, i suoi condizionamenti, le sue speranze.
Ma penso sempre che una madre, prima di nascondersi dietro un figlio, cerchi di proteggerlo.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il punto è che, al punto in cui sto. Non mi cambia molto.
> Se ci fosse la possibilità di vivere la vita che sognavo, sarebbe stato un macigno che finiva sulla bilancia. Ora..
> Posso vivere da solo e non vedere mio figlio, o stare dove con una persona a cui voglio bene e sono riconoscente ma non amo. Che poi è come stare da solo. Non riesco a condividere nulla di quello che sono con lei.
> Non mi cambia granché.
> ...


L'altra del passato non c'entra, quella del futuro si.
sinché non chiudete rinunciate ad altre potenziali relazioni felici.
Dicendole che vuoi una relazione basata anche sull'attrazione, che con lei non ci sara' mai, non solo sarai
sincero, ma sarete piu felici poi.
ps so che e' difficile, io ci ho messo 10 anni, ma ho rischiato la salute.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, non credo lei veda un'alternativa. Me lo anche detto, che tra vivere una vita misera con me o una vita misera senza di me....
> Quindi si, temo lei non veda nulla fuori dal matrimonio.
> Neanche io s'è per questo. Solo che io da solo sto bene. A lei invece, credo, verrebbe a mancare un supporto, un punto fermo che la sentire sicura, protetta e, soprattutto, accettata e rispettata socialmente, cosa che per lei è LA cosa forse più importante di tutte.


Ma senti, tua moglie ha bisogno di aiuto, ma non del tuo.
La sua vita senza di te perché' mai dovrebbe essere misera????
mentre lo sarà senza dubbio quella con te.


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei tu che hai dato un giudizio molto... tranchant, secondo me. Io non ho idea di quali siano le idee che passano per la testa di quella donna, le sue paure, i suoi condizionamenti, le sue speranze.
> Ma penso sempre che una madre, prima di nascondersi dietro un figlio, cerchi di proteggerlo.


Davvero?
Non me la sentirei di sottoscrivere.
Be' secondo te in che senso ma donna che dorme nel letto con un uomo che le dice
di non amarla darebbe un buon esempio al figlio?
Io non ne trovo alcuno.
poi e' di sicuro una madre fantastica, negli altri n-1 casi,
ma in questo unico, non la vedo difendibile, pur se appartiene alla categoria delle MADRI


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> L'altra del passato non c'entra, quella del futuro si.
> sinché non chiudete rinunciate ad altre potenziali relazioni felici.
> Dicendole che vuoi una relazione basata anche sull'attrazione, che con lei non ci sara' mai, non solo sarai
> sincero, ma sarete piu felici poi.
> ps so che e' difficile, io ci ho messo 10 anni, ma ho rischiato la salute.


Oh. Felicissimi!
Ma su dai, e perchè anche la moglie dovrebbe essere più felice senza di lui.
Feather ha detto che lei guarda molto alle convenzioni sociali e il suo ruolo di moglie la fa sentire accettata e protetta.
Che questo sia sbagliato o meno, non è importante.
Per lei ora è così.
Per cui, se feather vuole andarsene perchè non la sopporta più e preferisce stare solo, è comprensibilissimo. 
Probabilmente lui poi, starà davvero meglio.
Ma inutile raccontarsi le palle che pure per lei sarà meglio.


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Non me la sentirei di sottoscrivere.
> Be' secondo te in che senso ma donna che dorme nel letto con un uomo che le dice
> di non amarla darebbe un buon esempio al figlio?
> ...


Ma alla fine il figlio qui non c'entra.
Lei dicendo così probabilmente ha solo voluto intendere che non vuole dare pensieri al piccolo, che vedendoli dormire in posti separati si potrebbe porre delle domande. E farne.
Tutto qui. Inutile alzare con lui un polverone quando loro stessi non sanno ancora cosa fare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


fin quando si sta assieme e si dorme nello stesso letto, un minimo di vicinanza viene coltivata. se non ti va, è giunto il momento di lasciare casa, pigrone!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma alla fine il figlio qui non c'entra.
> Lei dicendo così probabilmente ha solo voluto intendere che non vuole dare pensieri al piccolo, che vedendoli dormire in posti separati si potrebbe porre delle domande. E farne.
> Tutto qui. *Inutile alzare con lui un polverone quando loro stessi non sanno ancora cosa fare*.


eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> Davvero?
> Non me la sentirei di sottoscrivere.
> Be' secondo te in che senso *ma donna che dorme nel letto con un uomo che le dice
> di non amarla darebbe un buon esempio al figlio*?
> ...


ma il figlio mica lo sa. Il figlio sa che le mamme e i papà, quando vivono assieme, dormono assieme. Questo avviene 'normalmente' nelle case. E vedere un cambiamento di abitudini lo turberebbe, molto probabilmente.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma il figlio mica lo sa. Il figlio sa che le mamme e i papà, quando vivono assieme, dormono assieme. Questo avviene 'normalmente' nelle case. E vedere un cambiamento di abitudini lo turberebbe, molto probabilmente.


I figli sanno tutto (ma forse non lo sanno esprimere). Un cambiamento di abitudini non li turba più, perché ai fatti è già cambiato.


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> I figli sanno tutto (ma forse non lo sanno esprimere). Un cambiamento di abitudini non li turba più, perché ai fatti è già cambiato.


E' vero che si accorgono di tutto. Questo si.
Ma ai fatti secondo me devi far precedere le parole. Meglio parlare chiaro.
Altrimenti i bambini si fanno mille pensieri e a volte si immaginano la situazione anche peggiore di come è.
Alla fine, se i genitori hanno le idee chiare sul fatto che la loro unione è finita e l'intenzione è quella di separarsi, tanto vale parlare e, con le parole, dire che presto mamma e papà non vivranno più insieme (e il perchè) ma ci saranno sempre per loro e...repertorio vario.
Ma se in primis feather e la moglie non hanno chiare le idee sul loro futuro insieme, mi sembra inutile dare ulteriori pensieri al figlio.
p.s. sul fatto che i bimbi vedono e avvertono, confermo. Alla mia maggiore sto cominciando a dire qualcosa.
E lei mi ha risposto "ehhh, ma è da tanto che voi non andate d'accordo. Tu sei sempre più allegra quando papà non c'è!!".
Colpita e affondata!! :unhappy:


----------



## gas (26 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei tu che hai dato un giudizio molto... tranchant, secondo me. Io non ho idea di quali siano le idee che passano per la testa di quella donna, le sue paure, i suoi condizionamenti, le sue speranze.
> Ma penso sempre che una madre, prima di nascondersi dietro un figlio, cerchi di proteggerlo.


vero, infatti non ho ancora letto il pensiero della lei in questione, per cui potrebbe avere pensieri o sentimenti diversi da quelli del marito


----------



## Horny (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Oh. Felicissimi!
> Ma su dai, e perchè anche la moglie dovrebbe essere più felice senza di lui.
> Feather ha detto che lei guarda molto alle convenzioni sociali e il suo ruolo di moglie la fa sentire accettata e protetta.
> Che questo sia sbagliato o meno, non è importante.
> ...


Potrebbe essere felice con qualcuno che condivide i suoi valori.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Il punto è che, al punto in cui sto. Non mi cambia molto.
> Se ci fosse la possibilità di vivere la vita che sognavo, sarebbe stato un macigno che finiva sulla bilancia. Ora..
> Posso vivere da solo e non vedere mio figlio, o stare dove con una persona a cui voglio bene e sono riconoscente ma non amo. Che poi è come stare da solo. Non riesco a condividere nulla di quello che sono con lei.
> Non mi cambia granché.
> ...


Sì, e non puoi capire quanto.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Appunto, se avessi potuto vivere il rapporto con l'altra avresti lasciato tua moglie, senza questi scrupoli.
> A me successe più o meno la stessa cosa, il mio ex si era innamorato di un'altra, che però si sarebbe dovuta sposare. Nelle sue intenzioni c'era il vivere con lei questa nuova emozione fino alle nozze, per poi ricucire con me (bleah). Ovviamente nn mi aveva detto dell'altra in quel periodo, ma solo che era confuso. Ed io ho sofferto come un cane non capendo e provando di tutto per recuperare.
> Ringrazio ancora che lei abbia annullato le nozze e mi abbia LIBERATA da un vigliacco egoista


Ecco, penso che questa testimonianza spieghi meglio di qualunque riflessione teorica sull'argomento.

Il tradimento, dalla prospettiva del tradito, cambia totalmente la situazione.
Anche perché suscita reazioni di rabbia che a volte sono proprio quella molla che ti fa allontanare emotivamente da chi ti ha fatto così male e ti ha deluso così tanto.

La rabbia non è solo un sentimento distruttivo. A volte aiuta, perché è quello stimolo che, se poi viene elaborato in modo sano, ti aiuta a recuperare un minimo di autostima, un senso di protezione nei confronti di te stesso... un po' di orgoglio. Sono sentimenti che aiutano quando si viene lasciati... aiutano a sopravvivere.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Sole*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco, penso che questa testimonianza spieghi meglio di qualunque riflessione teorica sull'argomento.
> 
> Il tradimento, dalla prospettiva del tradito, cambia totalmente la situazione.
> Anche perché suscita reazioni di rabbia che a volte sono proprio quella molla che ti fa allontanare emotivamente da chi ti ha fatto così male e ti ha deluso così tanto.
> ...


In alcuni casi la rabbia è l'unica cosa che hai,la sola compagna di viaggio,ti ci aggrappi e ti aiuta a non affondare in un mare di oblio.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In alcuni casi la rabbia è l'unica cosa che hai,la sola compagna di viaggio,ti ci aggrappi e ti aiuta a non affondare in un mare di oblio.


Già.

Però oscuro, bisogna stare attenti a non farla diventare la nostra burattinaia. La rabbia entro certi limiti ci aiuta a tirare fuori le palle. Oltre diventa un buco nero nel quasi si rischia di essere fagocitati.

Non dico che bisogna perdonare cristianamente tutti, ma almeno all'indifferenza bisogna saperci arrivare. Altrimenti si perde la lucidità per capire... si vive diffidando e sospettando sempre e comunque degli altri e non va bene.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Sole*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Però oscuro, bisogna stare attenti a non farla diventare la nostra burattinaia. La rabbia entro certi limiti ci aiuta a tirare fuori le palle. Oltre diventa un buco nero nel quasi si rischia di essere fagocitati.
> 
> Non dico che bisogna perdonare cristianamente tutti, ma almeno all'indifferenza bisogna saperci arrivare. Altrimenti si perde la lucidità per capire... si vive diffidando e sospettando sempre e comunque degli altri e non va bene.


E si quando hai l'esperienza e la lucidità di capire....,ma quando sei tanto giovane ti inghiotte,ne diventi schiavo,da una forte dipendenza,almeno rimani in piedi,non so a quale prezzo...ma rimani in piedi!


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Però oscuro, bisogna stare attenti a non farla diventare la nostra burattinaia. La rabbia entro certi limiti ci aiuta a tirare fuori le palle. Oltre diventa un buco nero nel quasi si rischia di essere fagocitati.
> 
> Non dico che bisogna perdonare cristianamente tutti, ma almeno all'indifferenza bisogna saperci arrivare. Altrimenti si perde la lucidità per capire... si vive diffidando e sospettando sempre e comunque degli altri e non va bene.


La rabbia in effetti puo' aiutare a smuoverti e a reagire.
Il rischio e' che in certi casi si trasformi in odio.
Sul perdonare pochi sono in grado. Io per esempio non perdonero' mai chi mi sta procurando sofferenza.
E anche arrivare all'indifferenza, come dici tu, e' ancora piu' difficile, forse al massimo la rabbia o l'odio si possono attenuare ma l'astio resta.


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si quando hai l'esperienza e la lucidità di capire....,ma quando sei tanto giovane ti inghiotte,ne diventi schiavo,da una forte dipendenza,*almeno rimani in piedi,non so a quale prezzo*...ma rimani in piedi!


Ho presente di cosa parli 
Mah, secondo me un po' ci perdi in salute. Però concordo, e l'ho detto prima, sul fatto che la rabbia abbia un aspetto funzionale alla sopravvivenza dopo le varie inculate della vita.


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ho presente di cosa parli
> Mah, secondo me un po' ci perdi in salute. Però concordo, e l'ho detto prima, sul fatto che la rabbia abbia un aspetto funzionale alla sopravvivenza dopo le varie inculate della vita.


Mettiamola così!La rabbia che posso provare adesso a 42anni  è una rabbia comunque calibrata,soppesata,sono io che gestisco la misura della mia rabbia perchè adesso ho consapevolezza di quanto possa essere nociva.La rabbia dei miei 20 anni era una rabbia incontrollata,era lei a gestire me e le mie pulsioni,buona parte delle mie azioni,una compagna di viaggio scomoda ma indispensabile.Ho pagato un prezzo,un prezzo molto alto,ma era il giusto prezzo per far pace con la mia vita....!


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> La rabbia in effetti puo' aiutare a smuoverti e a reagire.
> Il rischio e' che in certi casi si trasformi in odio.
> Sul perdonare pochi sono in grado. Io per esempio non perdonero' mai chi mi sta procurando sofferenza.
> E anche arrivare all'indifferenza, come dici tu, e' ancora piu' difficile, forse al massimo la rabbia o l'odio si possono attenuare ma l'astio resta.


Difficile, sì. L'indifferenza arriva con persone che hai allontanato e non significano più nulla nella tua vita.

Devo dire che io non ho mai incontrato qualcuno che mi abbia danneggiato volontariamente.
Anche il mio ex marito, che mi ha tradita, non riesco a inquadrarlo come uno che mi ha deliberatamente procurato sofferenza. Lo vedo piuttosto come una persona debole e problematica che ha buttato all'aria la sua vita, innanzitutto. Il fatto che la mia fosse attaccata alla sua, lo vedo come un fatto secondario  
Una volta che separi la tua vita da chi ti ha fatto male, che bisogno c'è di perdonare o covare rancore? Magari ti innervosisci, ti girano le palle lì per lì, ma poi alzi i tacchi e volti le spalle.

Il problema nasce quando per necessità devi restare inchiodato a chi ti suscita rabbia. Lì devi sforzarti di trovare delle soluzioni, delle strategie... allora tutto è complicato e stressante. Tu sei un po' in questa situazione, ma credo che dopo la separazione troverai un po' di serenità.


----------



## Anais (26 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Difficile, sì. L'indifferenza arriva con persone che hai allontanato e non significano più nulla nella tua vita.
> 
> Devo dire che io non ho mai incontrato qualcuno che mi abbia danneggiato volontariamente.
> Anche il mio ex marito, che mi ha tradita, non riesco a inquadrarlo come uno che mi ha deliberatamente procurato sofferenza. Lo vedo piuttosto come una persona debole e problematica che ha buttato all'aria la sua vita, innanzitutto. Il fatto che la mia fosse attaccata alla sua, lo vedo come un fatto secondario
> ...


Infatti.
Purche' si decida a firmare!!
E tornando al caso di feather, se sua moglie e' cosi' attaccata a lui...non so se la rabbia eventuale, nel venire a sapere del tradimento, potrebbe essere "ben elaborara"


----------



## Sole (26 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Purche' si decida a firmare!!
> E tornando al caso di feather, se sua moglie e' cosi' attaccata a lui...non so se la rabbia eventuale, nel venire a sapere del tradimento, potrebbe essere "ben elaborara"


Questo è un rischio. A nessuno piace confessare di aver tradito. Diventi il bersaglio di un mix di emozioni che è difficile prevedere e controllare, almeno inizialmente. Sono situazioni del belino, in effetti.


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

potrei immaginarmi ... che l'unica cosa che si raggiunge è un'ulteriore umiliazione.
Lui lo dice ... sarebbe solo un ulteriore dolore enorme ... 

per lei conta molto la famiglia ... non ha prezzo ... è la mentalità ... 

sienne


----------



## tesla (26 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In alcuni casi la rabbia è l'unica cosa che hai,la sola compagna di viaggio,ti ci aggrappi e ti aiuta a non affondare in un mare di oblio.


la rabbia può mantenere vivi per un certo periodo di tempo, ma poi chiede un dazio terribile


----------



## oscuro (26 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



tesla ha detto:


> la rabbia può mantenere vivi per un certo periodo di tempo, ma poi chiede un dazio terribile


Si,ma se credi di avere solo quella?


----------



## free (26 Settembre 2013)

ma ti sono venute anche le formiche alla mano addormentata?:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ti sono venute anche le formiche alla mano addormentata?:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma ti sono venute anche le formiche alla mano addormentata?:mrgreen:



Ciao free,

sei terribile ... hai un'ironia talmente bella! 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


a me ha scosso leggere questo post... Mah... Spero per il mio lui che non lo faccia capitare a me... O dopo un gesto del genere.... :bleah:


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> non so se la rabbia eventuale, nel venire a sapere del tradimento, potrebbe essere "ben elaborara"


No, non sarebbe ben elaborata per niente. Le mancano tutta una serie di strumenti per elaborare qualcosa. Sarebbe travolta dalla rabbia senza capirci un'acca.


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

horby ha detto:


> La sua vita senza di te perché' mai dovrebbe essere misera????


Perché avrebbe fallito come moglie per la seconda volta.
Perché sarebbe additata da tutti, genitori per primi come quella che non riesce a tenersi un marito.
Perché una donna single è una contraddizione in termini senza alcun significato e valore.
Ecc ecc..


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì, e non puoi capire quanto.


In effetti non capisco.
Se il tuo uomo non ti ama.. Che possa innamorarsi di un'altra, o anche solo finirci a letto non mi pare così strano e impensabile.
Se mi immagino in ruoli rovesciati, diciamo che sono una moglie e ho sposato uno. Questo è freddo e mi ha detto di non provare più amore per me.. Va avanti per più di anno 'sta faccenda.. Beh.. L'idea che possa finire a letto con un'altra mi sfiorerebbe.
Inoltre mi pare il problema principale sia la mancanza di sentimento nei miei confronti più che le sue attività "ricreative". Fastidiose certo, ma non la causa del problema..
Non so, forse sto razionalizzando troppo..


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In effetti non capisco.
> Se il tuo uomo non ti ama.. Che possa innamorarsi di un'altra, o anche solo finirci a letto non mi pare così strano e impensabile.
> Se mi immagino in ruoli rovesciati, diciamo che sono una moglie e ho sposato uno. Questo è freddo e mi ha detto di non provare più amore per me.. Va avanti per più di anno 'sta faccenda.. Beh.. L'idea che possa finire a letto con un'altra mi sfiorerebbe.
> Inoltre mi pare il problema principale sia la mancanza di sentimento nei miei confronti più che le sue attività "ricreative". Fastidiose certo, ma non la causa del problema..
> Non so, forse sto razionalizzando troppo..


Però a questo punto visto che ti pare una cosa così ininfluente e quasi scontata, non capisco perchè non parli chiaramente con tua moglie dandole un altro elemento per poter valutare meglio la vostra situazione. Visto che ami la veritá.

Io ho confessato. Più volte. E quando ho lasciato ho detto subito che stavo cominciando a vedermi con un'altra persona. Proprio perchè amo la trasparenza e fatico a tenere nascoste le cose.
Hai detto che ami e apprezzi la veritá. Hai detto che per lei non farebbe differenza.
A questo punto deduco che ne farebbe per te.


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però a questo punto visto che ti pare una cosa così ininfluente e quasi scontata, non capisco perchè non parli chiaramente con tua moglie dandole un altro elemento per poter valutare meglio la vostra situazione. Visto che ami la veritá.
> 
> Io ho confessato. Più volte. E quando ho lasciato ho detto subito che stavo cominciando a vedermi con un'altra persona. Proprio perchè amo la trasparenza e fatico a tenere nascoste le cose.
> Hai detto che ami e apprezzi la veritá. Hai detto che per lei non farebbe differenza.
> A questo punto deduco che ne farebbe per te.


Ho detto che la verità la amo io. Non che valga lo stesso per lei.
E non ho detto che per lei non farebbe differenza. La farebbe: sarebbe un dolore aggiuntivo inutile. Che la farebbe star male e arrabbiare e capirebbe ancora meno di quanto ne sta capendo ora. Inoltre si farebbe accecare dalla rabbia per una cosa che non è più e perderebbe di vista qual'è il vero problema.
Voi qui date tutti per scontanto che quello che vale per uno deve per forza valere pari pari per un altro. Non è così.


----------



## Anais (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Però a questo punto visto che ti pare una cosa così ininfluente e quasi scontata, non capisco perchè non parli chiaramente con tua moglie dandole un altro elemento per poter valutare meglio la vostra situazione. Visto che ami la veritá.
> 
> Io ho confessato. Più volte. E quando ho lasciato ho detto subito che stavo cominciando a vedermi con un'altra persona. Proprio perchè amo la trasparenza e fatico a tenere nascoste le cose.
> Hai detto che ami e apprezzi la veritá. Hai detto che per lei non farebbe differenza.
> A questo punto deduco che ne farebbe per te.


Onestamente anche io non vedo l'esigenza di confessarle il tradimento.
E' chiaro che non è quello la causa del problema.
feather non prova più sentimenti da tempo, infedeltà o meno.
Sicuramente il fatto di aver frequentato una donna che l'ha coinvolto, può aver aggravato le cose.
Ma alla fine sai che penso? Che forse, se feather fosse stato libero, già separato da sua moglie, probabilmente nemmeno si sarebbe imbarcato nella storia con la collega. A volte ti illudi di provare sentimenti per un'altra persona, per sfuggire alla triste realtà che hai a casa.
Per alcuni funziona, dà quell'euforia che ti aiuta a tirare avanti.
Per altri invece è la mazzata finale.
Insomma, il tradimento c'entrerebbe, se feather provasse ancora trasporto emotivo e sessuale per la moglie. allora si, dovrebbe confessarlo e insieme, cercare di venirne fuori.
Ma qui...la vedo dura. O accetta la situazine per quella che è e continua a stare in famiglia, prendendo i lati positivi (che immagino saranno molti) o decide di andarsene.
In tutto questo direi che c'è anche la responsabilità verso la moglie. Se davvero lasciarla equivarrebbe a spezzarla emotivamente...beh, caro, pensaci bene. L'hai sposata, avete un figlio...fai il possibile.


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Onestamente anche io non vedo l'esigenza di confessarle il tradimento.*
> E' chiaro che non è quello la causa del problema.
> feather non prova più sentimenti da tempo, infedeltà o meno.
> Sicuramente il fatto di aver frequentato una donna che l'ha coinvolto, può aver aggravato le cose.
> ...


Non è che sia un'esigenza. E' che io vedo questa donna appesa a lui e alla sua inedia e incapacità di decidere, e mi fa pena. Mi fa pena perché penso che magari in fondo lei spera che il marito torni ad amarla e che ci sia qualcosa di possibile per loro.
Mentre lui nel frattempo si è innamorato di un'altra donna e lei, senza nemmeno saperlo, ha rischiato di perderlo.
Capisco la famiglia, capisco il volerci provare... ma quanto tempo passerà prima che lui trovi un'altra con cui tornare a sentirsi vivo? Pensi che se domani si innamorasse di una donna libera e disponibile  lui starebbe ancora con la moglie? Io non credo. E mi spiace, ma per come la vedo io tutte 'ste cose una moglie dovrebbe saperle, perché anche lei il diritto di scegliere con la sua testa.
Poi può essere che mi sbagli, che questa sia una fase. Ma per come lui dipinge le cose qui, in questo momento, boh, a me dà l'idea di una situazione statica che non fa bene a nessuno dei due.


----------



## feather (27 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> ma quanto tempo passerà prima che lui trovi un'altra con cui tornare a sentirsi vivo?


Credo l'eternità. Ne ho trovate solo 2 in 35 anni. E ogni volta è finita male. Dubito proprio ci sarà una terza occasione. 2 su 2 è il 100% dei casi. È evidente che è il meccanismo che mi spinge ad essere sbagliato. Se solo sapessi quel'è quello giusto..



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Pensi che se domani si innamorasse di una donna libera e disponibile  lui starebbe ancora con la moglie?


No, se per assurdo esistesse questa donna e la incontrassi credo proprio di no.
Quindi? Distruggerla socialmente ed emotivamente ora perché, forse, tra 10 anni, troverò un'altra donna?



Harley Q. ha detto:


> per come la vedo io tutte 'ste cose una moglie dovrebbe saperle, perché anche lei il diritto di scegliere con la sua testa.


Per questo le dovrò parlare ancora e farle capire che posso rimanere, ma non ci sarà mai più quel amore che lei vorrebbe e meriterebbe di trovare.
Ovvio che può scegliere di cacciarmi. Oppure tenermi con il rischio che un giorno, mi innamori di altra. Tra 10 anni, forse mai. Ed è comunque una cosa che può capitare a chiunque, anche in una coppia innamorata.
E, per inciso, prima devo farmi passare questa. Ancora adesso, in quei rari casi che, per sfiga, la incrocio in corridoio.. Mi... mi fa un certo effetto......

Continuo a non vedere come sapere del tradimento la aiuterebbe. Ora.


----------



## Sole (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo l'eternità. Ne ho trovate solo 2 in 35 anni. E ogni volta è finita male. Dubito proprio ci sarà una terza occasione. 2 su 2 è il 100% dei casi. È evidente che è il meccanismo che mi spinge ad essere sbagliato. Se solo sapessi quel'è quello giusto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Ti auguro tutta la serenità di questo mondo allora, davvero


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Oh. Felicissimi!
> Ma su dai, e perchè anche la moglie dovrebbe essere più felice senza di lui.
> Feather ha detto che lei guarda molto alle convenzioni sociali e il suo ruolo di moglie la fa sentire accettata e protetta.
> Che questo sia sbagliato o meno, non è importante.
> ...


miiiiiiiiiiiiii, ma è EVIDENTE  : ma che si liberi da 'ste cavolo di INUTILI convenzioni sociali, 
e starà, GARANTITO, moooooolto meglio (si occuperà di scoprire e perseguire
ciò che è meglio per LEI...ad es. :up::up.
perdonatemi le maiuscole , ma mi è venuto dal cuore


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo l'eternità. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> 
> No, se per assurdo :up:esistesse questa donna e la incontrassi credo proprio di no.
> ...



insomma.........il tutto rimandato a fra 10 (5 ?) anni.
si spera senza feriti gravi.

:cincin:


----------



## Horny (27 Settembre 2013)

insomma,  di fatto tu reputi che tua moglie
preferisca una lenta (??) e dolorosa agonia,
ad una fine rapida del vostro rapporto.
la consci tu....rimane un parere, però.
tu ti dici indifferente tra le due, ma secondo me
solo perché in questo momento non ci sei
davvero dentro alla cosa, perché qualche illusione
tua moglie ancora ce l'ha.
e tuo figlio?
tu e tua moglie siete molto diversi.
è una situazione più difficile, così.
per tuo figlio sarete voi la coppia tipo.


----------



## free (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché avrebbe fallito come moglie per la seconda volta.
> Perché sarebbe additata da tutti, genitori per primi come quella che non riesce a tenersi un marito.
> *Perché una donna single è una contraddizione in termini senza alcun significato e valore.*
> Ecc ecc..



addirittura!

ma anche un uomo single?


----------



## Etrusco (27 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> ... Oppure tenermi con il rischio che un giorno, *mi innamori di altra*. Tra 10 anni, forse mai. Ed è comunque una cosa che può capitare a chiunque, anche in una coppia innamorata.
> E, per inciso, prima devo farmi passare questa. Ancora adesso, in quei rari casi che, p*er sfiga, *la incrocio in corridoio.. Mi... mi fa un certo effetto......
> Continuo a non vedere come sapere del tradimento la aiuterebbe. Ora.


sul primo neretto: o che lei si innamori prima di un altro....non c'hai mai pensato? Le donne una volta che chiudono, chiudono. Sono forse piu' categoriche di noi. Potrebbe svegliarsi una mattina e senza che tu le dica nulla rendersi conto di volere qualcun altro vicino. E se lo trova.....

dici "per sfiga"?....capisco cosa provi, idem con patate. Una volta ero solito ripetermi che piuttosto che niente meglio il piuttosto. Adesso non piu'! Il fatto è che lei si "riaprisse" verso di te, ci ricascheresti con tutte le scarpe, anche se razionalmente e a mente fredda dici di no. Sbaglio?

PS: feather hai MP


----------



## passante (28 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Per questo le dovrò parlare ancora e farle capire che posso rimanere, ma non ci sarà mai più quel amore che lei vorrebbe e meriterebbe di trovare.
> Ovvio che può scegliere di cacciarmi. Oppure tenermi con il rischio che un giorno, mi innamori di altra. Tra 10 anni, forse mai. Ed è comunque una cosa che può capitare a chiunque, anche in una coppia innamorata.
> E, per inciso, prima devo farmi passare questa. Ancora adesso, in quei rari casi che, per sfiga, la incrocio in corridoio.. Mi... mi fa un certo effetto......
> 
> Continuo a non vedere come sapere del tradimento la aiuterebbe. Ora.


ma tu hai capito che cosa è successo tra voi, perché non sei più felice con lei?


----------



## feather (28 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma tu hai capito che cosa è successo tra voi, perché non sei più felice con lei?


Perché non riesco a condividere nulla con lei. Ne sesso ne pensieri. Abbiamo due visioni del sesso e della vita che non sono neanche parenti.
Quello che passa per la testa a me, nel suo mondo manco esiste. Credevo fosse normale o quantomeno non rilevante. Invece.. allla lunga...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, non sarebbe ben elaborata per niente. Le mancano tutta una serie di strumenti per elaborare qualcosa. Sarebbe travolta dalla rabbia senza capirci un'acca.


Ma perché hai sposato una "donna legata alla tradizione che vuole il matrimonio solo per la sua rispettabilità sociale e identità personale, disposta a elemosinare affetto, incapace di elaborare le avversità della vita"?
Ti rendi conto che tu la descrivi in quel modo? Diglielo e vedi come questa "donna sprovveduta" ti butta fuori.


----------



## marietto (28 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché non riesco a condividere nulla con lei. Ne sesso ne pensieri. Abbiamo due visioni del sesso e della vita che non sono neanche parenti.
> Quello che passa per la testa a me, nel suo mondo manco esiste. Credevo fosse normale o quantomeno non rilevante. Invece.. allla lunga...


Scusa la domanda, e sentiti libero di non rispondere se ti sembra troppo invadente o personale.
Da come scrivi sembra che tu e tua moglie siate talmente lontani per mentalità, obiettivi e visione del mondo da non essere nemmeno compatibili. Come può essere che tutto ciò ti sembrasse "non rilevante" quando vi siete sposati?
Cosa c'era che vi univa e che ti convinceva di poter superare quanto sopra?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io sono molto diverso come carattere, consapevolezza, orgoglio e cultura rispetto a mia moglie.
> Quello che vorrei è, con tutta probabilità quasi l'opposto di quello che vorrebbe lei.
> Io apprezzo la verità, sempre comunque e a qualsiasi prezzo.
> Se fossi lei, cosa che non sono, vorrei tutta la verità, nient'altro che la verità. In faccia e subito.
> ...


Però ti comporti come se fossi il padre di tua moglie, non il marito. E' un essere umano e ha il diritto di essere amata. Non la ami non la desideri ecc.ecc. Dovresti dirglielo. Mi viene un dubbio. Se la tua amante decidesse di lasciare il marito le cose cambierebbero?


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché non riesco a condividere nulla con lei. Ne sesso ne pensieri. Abbiamo due visioni del sesso e della vita che non sono neanche parenti.
> Quello che passa per la testa a me, nel suo mondo manco esiste. Credevo fosse normale o quantomeno non rilevante. Invece.. allla lunga...


Cioè da sempre è così?hai sposato tua moglie non avendo un intesa sessuale., ne pensieri in comune  Un calvario


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè da sempre è così?hai sposato tua moglie non avendo un intesa sessuale., ne pensieri in comune  Un calvario


Come un matrimonio combinato.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> addirittura!
> 
> ma anche un uomo single?


Interessante domanda. Di uomini single non se parla molto. La società non sembra puntare il dito così pesantemente sugli uomini single. Certo è che gli rimane quel alone di 'fallito'. Anche se, appunto, la gente non sembra occuparsi così tanto degli uomini single quanto delle donne.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> sul primo neretto: o che lei si innamori prima di un altro....non c'hai mai pensato? Le donne una volta che chiudono, chiudono. Sono forse piu' categoriche di noi. Potrebbe svegliarsi una mattina e senza che tu le dica nulla rendersi conto di volere qualcun altro vicino. E se lo trova.....


Si si, ci ho pensato. Magari, sarei felicissimo per lei. Mi dispiarebbe dover dividere il ruolo di padre con il nuovo arrivato nell'ipotesi che non abbia stima per lui. Per il resto, ne sarei felice. Se lo merita.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché hai sposato una "donna legata alla tradizione che vuole il matrimonio solo per la sua rispettabilità sociale e identità personale, disposta a elemosinare affetto, incapace di elaborare le avversità della vita"?
> Ti rendi conto che tu la descrivi in quel modo? Diglielo e vedi come questa "donna sprovveduta" ti butta fuori.


La cosa buffa è che molto probabilmente hai torto. Se le dicessi tutto questo, dopo un giorno, massimo due di incazzatura, probabilmente continuerebbe esattamente come ora.



marietto ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda, e sentiti libero di non rispondere se ti sembra troppo invadente o personale.
> Da come scrivi sembra che tu e tua moglie siate talmente lontani per mentalità, obiettivi e visione del mondo da non essere nemmeno compatibili. Come può essere che tutto ciò ti sembrasse "non rilevante" quando vi siete sposati?
> Cosa c'era che vi univa e che ti convinceva di poter superare quanto sopra?


Perché in quegli anni ero in un limbo di nulla.. Gli anni passavano senza un perché o una meta. Ho conosciuto lei, perfetta per farci una famiglia. Dolce, gentile, accomodante. Avevo l'occasione di mettere in piedi una famiglia, fare un figlio. Dare un senso alla vita che stavo vivendo. 
Che importa se non ci capiamo? Se non condivide i miei interessi e pensieri? Se viviamo su due mondi diversi?
Tanto.. e dove mai la trovo una che mi capisce in profondità? Ne avevo trovata solo una, quasi per caso, ed è durata veramente poco. Era una chimera che non vale la pena neppure tenere in considerazione.
Mentre avevo, qui e ora, la donna perfetta per una bella famigliola.
L'intesa sessuale era zero. Ma sarà un periodo, poi vivendo insieme ci "aggiustiamo".. 
E ho continuato a fare queste considerazioni per anni... 
Finché il risultato dei miei calcoli errati si è palesato.. Poi è arrivata l'amante, che ha reso evidentissimo quello che ormai a fatica cercavo di ignorare.

Ora sfogatevi pure, datemi dell'imbecille.


----------



## Etrusco (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si si, ci ho pensato. Magari, sarei felicissimo per lei. Mi dispiarebbe dover dividere il ruolo di padre con il nuovo arrivato nell'ipotesi che non abbia stima per lui. Per il resto, ne sarei felice. Se lo merita.



Beh, che dire...il tuo pensiero ti fa onore.
ammetto i miei limiti, io non riuscirei ad essere così altruista, o forse così poco possessivo (chiedo perdono x l'ammissione!) ...o forse si...non lo so, mi ci dovrei trovare. Sicuramente però mostri una serenità d'animo che ti invidio :mrgreen:


----------



## free (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Interessante domanda. Di uomini single non se parla molto. La società non sembra puntare il dito così pesantemente sugli uomini single. Certo è che gli rimane quel alone di 'fallito'. Anche se, appunto, la gente non sembra occuparsi così tanto degli uomini single quanto delle donne.



falliti? 
ma anche i single convinti?
o solo quelli di ritorno?
perchè se uno vuole rimanere single e ci riesce pure, non ha mica fallito, no?
ovviamente dal suo punto di vista, tuttavia tu sembri mettere l'accento su quello della gente


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Non la ami non la desideri ecc.ecc. Dovresti dirglielo. Mi viene un dubbio. Se la tua amante decidesse di lasciare il marito le cose cambierebbero?


Non scopiamo da un'anno, non ci baciamo. Lo sa che non la amo.
Se la mia amante lasciasse il marito sarei andato con lei. Dico sarei, perché ora... ci dovrei pensare. Ho passato troppo tempo a sentire il suo mantra: "non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito". Se vuole me, deve essere, appunto, una sua scelta. Non un ripiego. E se non ha fatto questa scelta in più di un'anno.. Non vedo perché mai dovrebbe farla ora o nel prossimo futuro. Diciamo che se decidesse ora, mi chiederei il perché.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè da sempre è così?hai sposato tua moglie non avendo un intesa sessuale., ne pensieri in comune  Un calvario


Vedi la risposta che ho dato poco fa a Brunetta e marietto..
Comunque si, sempre stato cosi.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Sicuramente però mostri una serenità d'animo che ti invidio :mrgreen:


Serenità d'animo???
Ma se c'ho il cervello in loop come giorgiocan!!
Altro che serenità. Ora ho le idee più chiare si. Ma se la mente ha cominciato a inquadrare la faccenda, il cuore manco per il cazzo. Lei mi manca da morire e c'ho un nodo allo stomaco permanente da mesi ormai.


----------



## feather (29 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> falliti?
> ma anche i single convinti?
> o solo quelli di ritorno?
> perchè se uno vuole rimanere single e ci riesce pure, non ha mica fallito, no?
> ovviamente dal suo punto di vista, tuttavia tu sembri mettere l'accento su quello della gente


Metto l'accento lì perché qua le persone sentono la pressione della società mooolto di più di quello che si sente in Europa. 
Qui hanno un senso di appartenneza alla società in cui vivono fortissimo. Tutti si specchiano nell'opinione che la società a di loro. Praticamente nessuno sfugge a questo. Non sono educati al pensare con la loro testa, ma a uniformarsi.
Anche un single convinto, anche se non ne ho mai incontrato uno. Locale intendo, per quanto possa essere personalmente soddisfatto della sua scelta. Sente e percepisce che la società lo guarda di sbieco...


----------



## Etrusco (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Serenità d'animo???
> Ma se c'ho il cervello in loop come giorgiocan!!
> Altro che serenità. Ora ho le idee più chiare si. Ma se la mente ha cominciato a inquadrare la faccenda, il cuore manco per il cazzo. Lei mi manca da morire e c'ho un nodo allo stomaco permanente da mesi ormai.



Scusa la domanda...forse ripetitiva: ma tu te le vivresti come relazione extraconiugale ben sapendo che lei non lascerebbe mai il marito? O la cosa non riesci a supportarla?


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Metto l'accento lì perché qua le persone sentono la pressione della società mooolto di più di quello che si sente in Europa.
> Qui hanno un senso di appartenneza alla società in cui vivono fortissimo. Tutti si specchiano nell'opinione che la società a di loro. Praticamente nessuno sfugge a questo. Non sono educati al pensare con la loro testa, ma a uniformarsi.
> Anche un single convinto, anche se non ne ho mai incontrato uno. Locale intendo, per quanto possa essere personalmente soddisfatto della sua scelta. Sente e percepisce che la società lo guarda di sbieco...


Amanti e buoi dei paesi tuoi 

Feather, non ti arrabbiare, ma ogni volta che scorro l'elenco dei 3d del confessionale e vedo questo, nella testa mi parte questo stacchetto musicale :mexican::mexican::mexican:

[video=youtube;YayswppyrrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YayswppyrrA[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2013)

*Invece io ho un'altra domanda*

Un mio caro amico di quelli che vengono dall'infanzia e quindi non si giudicano mai:smile:, si è spostao esattamente come te, cioè con una donna di cui sperava di fare un'amante sublime grazie a lui stesso (che aveva molte esperienze pregresse). Non ci è riuscito, la cosa è precipitata quando lei ha voluto a tutti i costi il secondo figlio. Lui che ha fatto da lì in avanti? Si è innamorato a più riprese, di tante donne, con qualcuna è stato, con altre no, ma comunque non ha mai smesso un solo istante di avere un'amante, senza mai, dico mai, mettere in discussione la sua famiglia. Sua moglie ha sempre sospettato, sua figlia maggiore anche, anzi forse di più, ma gli vogliono bene per quello che è. Non potrebbe andare così anche per te? Vivere l'amore fuori casa -priam o poi ne arriva un'altra, vedrai- e in casa tenersi una moglie cieca e devota e continuare a fare il padre meglio che riesci.


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che molto probabilmente hai torto. Se le dicessi tutto questo, dopo un giorno, massimo due di incazzatura, probabilmente continuerebbe esattamente come ora.


Sì, ne sono convintissima anch'io.





> Perché in quegli anni ero in un limbo di nulla.. Gli anni passavano senza un perché o una meta. Ho conosciuto lei, perfetta per farci una famiglia. Dolce, gentile, accomodante. Avevo l'occasione di mettere in piedi una famiglia, fare un figlio. Dare un senso alla vita che stavo vivendo.
> Che importa se non ci capiamo? Se non condivide i miei interessi e pensieri? Se viviamo su due mondi diversi?
> Tanto.. e dove mai la trovo una che mi capisce in profondità? Ne avevo trovata solo una, quasi per caso, ed è durata veramente poco. Era una chimera che non vale la pena neppure tenere in considerazione.
> Mentre avevo, qui e ora, la donna perfetta per una bella famigliola.
> ...


Non ti do dell'imbecille.
Sono percorsi comprensibili per chi non ha sufficiente fiducia nelle proprie capacità di giudizio e di impresa.
In fondo, se ci pensi bene, il vostro matrimonio è il frutto della medesima debolezza caratteriale, tua e di tua moglie, che vi ha portato ad accettare come positivo e inevitabile un modello culturale dominante a scapito di un'autenticità individuale, che bisogna anche aver le palle di difendere, se porta controcorrente, e di trasformare in un progetto alternativo ma più aderente a sè.
Ecco, magari potresti spostare il focus dell'attenzione sulla necessità di imparare ad essere più assertivo.
Secondo me molti problemi anche esterni si risolveranno molto più facilmente se all'interno sei più centrato.


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio caro amico di quelli che vengono dall'infanzia e quindi non si giudicano mai:smile:, si è spostao esattamente come te, cioè con una donna di cui sperava di fare un'amante sublime grazie a lui stesso (che aveva molte esperienze pregresse). Non ci è riuscito, la cosa è precipitata quando lei ha voluto a tutti i costi il secondo figlio. Lui che ha fatto da lì in avanti? Si è innamorato a più riprese, di tante donne, con qualcuna è stato, con altre no, ma comunque non ha mai smesso un solo istante di avere un'amante, senza mai, dico mai, mettere in discussione la sua famiglia. Sua moglie ha sempre sospettato, sua figlia maggiore anche, anzi forse di più, ma gli vogliono bene per quello che è. Non potrebbe andare così anche per te? Vivere l'amore fuori casa -priam o poi ne arriva un'altra, vedrai- e in casa tenersi una moglie cieca e devota e continuare a fare il padre meglio che riesci.


Secondo me, no.
Feather sente di aver tradito se stesso già abbastanza a lungo, e ogni giorno di finzione in più per lui è un calvario. Se ho capito bene.


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2013)

Perché in quegli anni ero in un limbo di nulla.. Gli anni passavano senza un perché o una meta. Ho conosciuto lei, perfetta per farci una famiglia. Dolce, gentile, accomodante. Avevo l'occasione di mettere in piedi una famiglia, fare un figlio. Dare un senso alla vita che stavo vivendo. 
Che importa se non ci capiamo? Se non condivide i miei interessi e pensieri? Se viviamo su due mondi diversi?
Tanto.. e dove mai la trovo una che mi capisce in profondità? Ne avevo trovata solo una, quasi per caso, ed è durata veramente poco. Era una chimera che non vale la pena neppure tenere in considerazione.
Mentre avevo, qui e ora, la donna perfetta per una bella famigliola.
L'intesa sessuale era zero. Ma sarà un periodo, poi vivendo insieme ci "aggiustiamo".. 
E ho continuato a fare queste considerazioni per anni... 
Finché il risultato dei miei calcoli errati si è palesato.. Poi è arrivata l'amante, che ha reso evidentissimo quello che ormai a fatica cercavo di ignorare.

Ora sfogatevi pure, datemi dell'imbecille.[/QUOTE]

Perché mai ti si dovrebbe dare dell'imbecille? Scelte sbagliate per i motivi sbagliati e per scarsa chiarezza di idee, ne abbiamo fatte tutti, credo. A te è successo in campo sentimentale, ma con modalità analoghe si possono fare scelte che si rivelano poco sagge nel lungo termine anche nella vita professionale o nei percorsi di studio, tanto per fare un esempio.
La tua risposta mi ha fatto capire meglio le motivazioni che davi nei post precedenti, che prima mi sembravano leggermente fuori fase, ma che alla luce di quanto scrivi ora sono decisamente più comprensibili.


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio caro amico di quelli che vengono dall'infanzia e quindi non si giudicano mai:smile:, si è spostao esattamente come te, cioè con una donna di cui sperava di fare un'amante sublime grazie a lui stesso (che aveva molte esperienze pregresse). Non ci è riuscito, la cosa è precipitata quando lei ha voluto a tutti i costi il secondo figlio. Lui che ha fatto da lì in avanti? Si è innamorato a più riprese, di tante donne, con qualcuna è stato, con altre no, ma comunque non ha mai smesso un solo istante di avere un'amante, senza mai, dico mai, mettere in discussione la sua famiglia. Sua moglie ha sempre sospettato, sua figlia maggiore anche, anzi forse di più, ma gli vogliono bene per quello che è. Non potrebbe andare così anche per te? Vivere l'amore fuori casa -priam o poi ne arriva un'altra, vedrai- e in casa tenersi una moglie cieca e devota e continuare a fare il padre meglio che riesci.


Questa potrebbe anche essere una "soluzione" praticabile, ma mi pare che richieda una certa dose di cinismo, e non mi sembra che questo faccia parte del "corredo" di feather.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che molto probabilmente hai torto. Se le dicessi tutto questo, dopo un giorno, massimo due di incazzatura, probabilmente continuerebbe esattamente come ora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma no perché imbecille ? Ti sei solo illuso che la famiglia da mulino bianco si costruisse a tavolino, come se tu fossi entrato in un negozio, scelto un'articolo che non ti piaceva al 100% ma che ti sembrava affidabile nel lungo tempo convinto di poterlo usare per  le tue esigenze future anche adoperando cambiamenti. Così non è stato, diciamo che hai calcolato male le prospettive di vita. L'articolo che hai acquistato si è dimostrato affidabilissimo pure troppo è questo temo il vero problema. Però anche tu allora eri in un limbo e non riuscivi a dare un senso ala tua vita, ora sei nello stesso limbo ...  sei praticamente rimasto fermo alla tua insoddisfazione iniziale ...sarà il caso di attuare scelte forti?


----------



## Fantastica (29 Settembre 2013)

marietto ha detto:


> Questa potrebbe anche essere una "soluzione" praticabile, ma mi pare che richieda una certa dose di cinismo, e non mi sembra che questo faccia parte del "corredo" di feather.


Il mio amico non è per nulla un cinico, sai? Anzi, è un cucciolone! Parola.


----------



## Leda (29 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no perché imbecille ? Ti sei solo illuso che la famiglia da mulino bianco si costruisse a tavolino, come se tu fossi entrato in un negozio, scelto un'articolo che non ti piaceva al 100% ma che ti sembrava affidabile nel lungo tempo convinto di poterlo usare per le tue esigenze future anche adoperando cambiamenti. Così non è stato, diciamo che hai calcolato male le prospettive di vita. L'articolo che hai acquistato si è dimostrato affidabilissimo pure troppo è questo temo il vero problema. Però anche tu allora eri in un limbo e non riuscivi a dare un senso ala tua vita, ora sei nello stesso limbo ... sei praticamente rimasto fermo alla tua insoddisfazione iniziale ...*sarà il caso di attuare scelte forti?*


Da solo mi sa che per il momento non è forte abbastanza; servirebbe una spalla


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il mio amico non è per nulla un cinico, sai? Anzi, è un cucciolone! Parola.


Ti credo senza problemi. 
Per "dose di cinismo" intendo quel tanto che basta per riuscire a fregarsene un po' di certe cose, puoi chiamarlo "pelo sullo stomaco" se preferisci.
A me, ad esempio, non dispiacerebbe avere un pizzico di cinismo in più. Credo che aiuti a vivere meglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Da solo mi sa che per il momento non è forte abbastanza; servirebbe una spalla


La spalla mi sa che lo ha abbandonato ... E' maggiorenne  e vaccinato ...da solo se po' fa :mrgreen:[HR][/HR]


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che molto probabilmente hai torto. Se le dicessi tutto questo, dopo un giorno, massimo due di incazzatura, probabilmente continuerebbe esattamente come ora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa sia un matrimonio, il nostro matrimonio, lo impariamo SOLO in corso d'opera. Ci sono tante persone che di quello che hai tu sarebbero ampiamente soddisfatte. Tu no. Ma non sei un'imbecille per questo. Quando la strada è lunga anche una paglia pesa, ma fino a che non hai fatto una strada lunga... questa frase mica la capisci.


----------



## passante (29 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché non riesco a condividere nulla con lei. Ne sesso ne pensieri. Abbiamo due visioni del sesso e della vita che non sono neanche parenti.
> Quello che passa per la testa a me, nel suo mondo manco esiste. Credevo fosse normale o quantomeno non rilevante. Invece.. allla lunga...


oh. è molto triste questo. ma anche molto strano. non mi so immedesimare. una persona così diversa da me non mi avrebbe attratto. forse giusto per una notte, se fosse stata fisicamente in un certo modo.



feather ha detto:


> La cosa buffa è che molto probabilmente hai torto. Se le dicessi tutto questo, dopo un giorno, massimo due di incazzatura, probabilmente continuerebbe esattamente come ora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non è che sei un po' depresso, invece? non ora, in generale, dico. il limbo di nulla, la rassegnazione che si legge chiaramente tra le righe già nel momento in cui ti sei sposato...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Cosa sia un matrimonio, il nostro matrimonio, lo impariamo SOLO in corso d'opera. Ci sono tante persone che di quello che hai tu sarebbero ampiamente soddisfatte. Tu no. Ma non sei un'imbecille per questo. Quando la strada è lunga anche una paglia pesa, ma fino a che non hai fatto una strada lunga... questa frase mica la capisci.


E' che lui dice si sì ma in realtà non si è mai impegnato nel matrimonio e di capire i pensieri della moglie non gli passa per la testa, sono i suoi pensieri quelli importanti, da capire e ai quali adeguarsi.
Preferisce ricorrere alla masturbazione (ipotizzo) piuttosto che dimostrare qualcosa a sua moglie.
Però intanto sta lì.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda...forse ripetitiva: ma tu te le vivresti come relazione extraconiugale ben sapendo che lei non lascerebbe mai il marito? O la cosa non riesci a supportarla?


No, non credo riuscirei a sopportarla.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sarà il caso di attuare scelte forti?


Se avessi anche solo una vaga idea di quale possa essere la scelta che mi porta fuori da questo limbo...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> ma non è che sei un po' depresso, invece? non ora, in generale, dico. il limbo di nulla, la rassegnazione che si legge chiaramente tra le righe già nel momento in cui ti sei sposato...


Depresso? Non lo so. Ti posso dire che questo senso di nulla c'è dall'adolescenza. A volte, per qualche periodo, me ne "dimentico", ma è sempre lì. 
Non saprei dire se è depressione o semplicemente non ho trovato ancora una strada.. Ho forse sto cercando le cose sbagliate. Davvero non lo so. 
Quello che so è che non trovo senso nell'esistere.. Lo cerco, ancora penso sia possibile trovarlo o avrei fatto come Kurt Cobain. Ma non so come sia fatto, dove cercare, cosa cercare... 
Mi sembra di trovarlo in un rapporto di coppia e di condivisione di sé più profondo. Ma non riesco mai ad avere questo tipo di rapporto. Non sono neanche sicuro che sia davvero quello, quello che cerco....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Depresso? Non lo so. Ti posso dire che questo senso di nulla c'è dall'adolescenza. A volte, per qualche periodo, me ne "dimentico", ma è sempre lì.
> Non saprei dire se è depressione o semplicemente non ho trovato ancora una strada.. Ho forse sto cercando le cose sbagliate. Davvero non lo so.
> Quello che so è che non trovo senso nell'esistere.. Lo cerco, ancora penso sia possibile trovarlo o avrei fatto come Kurt Cobain. Ma non so come sia fatto, dove cercare, cosa cercare...
> Mi sembra di trovarlo in un rapporto di coppia e di condivisione di sé più profondo. Ma non riesco mai ad avere questo tipo di rapporto. Non sono neanche sicuro che sia davvero quello, quello che cerco....


Forse passante non ha tutti i torti , sei sicuro di non esser un po' depresso e non da ora, questa incapacità di veder qualcosa di positivo... Quindi nulla ti entusiasma o ti rende soddisfatto nella vita?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quindi nulla ti entusiasma o ti rende soddisfatto nella vita?


No. Direi di no.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non ti do dell'imbecille.





			
				marietto;1193800
Perché mai ti si dovrebbe dare dell'imbecille?[/QUOTE ha detto:
			
		

> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma no perché imbecille ?
> ...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Un mio caro amico di quelli che vengono dall'infanzia e quindi non si giudicano mai:smile:, si è spostao esattamente come te, cioè con una donna di cui sperava di fare un'amante sublime grazie a lui stesso (che aveva molte esperienze pregresse). Non ci è riuscito, la cosa è precipitata quando lei ha voluto a tutti i costi il secondo figlio. Lui che ha fatto da lì in avanti? Si è innamorato a più riprese, di tante donne, con qualcuna è stato, con altre no, ma comunque non ha mai smesso un solo istante di avere un'amante, senza mai, dico mai, mettere in discussione la sua famiglia. Sua moglie ha sempre sospettato, sua figlia maggiore anche, anzi forse di più, ma gli vogliono bene per quello che è. Non potrebbe andare così anche per te? Vivere l'amore fuori casa -priam o poi ne arriva un'altra, vedrai- e in casa tenersi una moglie cieca e devota e continuare a fare il padre meglio che riesci.





Leda ha detto:


> Secondo me, no.
> Feather sente di aver tradito se stesso già abbastanza a lungo, e ogni giorno di finzione in più per lui è un calvario. Se ho capito bene.


Mah.. Il punto è che io non voglio un'amante. Io voglio una compagna in grado di capirmi e stimolarmi. 
Ma, appunto, sembra ci cercare l'introvabile.

E non sono sicuro di voler vincolare mia moglie a me, quando potrebbe trovarsi un uomo che la ama.. Non sono sicuro sia giusto.
Gia mi prendo regolarmente del vigliacco opportunista da Brunetta


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Da solo mi sa che per il momento non è forte abbastanza; servirebbe una spalla


Più che una spalla, mi servirebbe una direzione.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> oh. è molto triste questo. ma anche molto strano. non mi so immedesimare. una persona così diversa da me non mi avrebbe attratto.


Dipende da cosa cerchi. Io, all'epoca, cercavo di farmi una famiglia. Il resto era una chimera, una fantasia che non esiste nella realtà...
O così credevo..
E per fare una famiglia lei è perfetta, gentile, amorevole, anche carina..


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' che lui dice si sì ma in realtà non si è mai impegnato nel matrimonio e di capire i pensieri della moglie non gli passa per la testa, sono i suoi pensieri quelli importanti, da capire e ai quali adeguarsi.
> Preferisce ricorrere alla masturbazione (ipotizzo) piuttosto che dimostrare qualcosa a sua moglie.


Ma io non ho nessun problema a capire i pensieri di mia moglie, so esattamente cosa vuole, pensa, sogna.
Cosa le dovrei dimostrare? Come esattamente dovrei "impegnarmi" nel matrimonio? Cosa intendi?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io voglio una compagna in grado di capirmi e stimolarmi.


Appunto: un'amante!


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Appunto: un'amante!


vaglielo a spiegare ...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Appunto: un'amante!


Compagna = il viso che vedo alla mattina quando mi sveglio.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vaglielo a spiegare ...




Caro feather, "capire e stimolare" sono cose che sanno fare spontaneamente le persone innamorate, cioè gli amanti. Se tra tua moglie e te questo non si dà, non hai altra via che aspettare di incontrare di nuovo l'amore che fa capire e stimolare. Questo non significa automaticamente spezzare la tua famiglia.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questo non significa automaticamente spezzare la tua famiglia.


Fammi vedere se ho capito.
Dovrei tenere vincolata quella poveraccia di mia moglie a un uomo che non la ama e contemporaneamente. Nei ritagli di tempo, frequentare la donna che amo. Ma questo solo nel tempo libero, come un hobby...
Ho capito giusto?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Fammi vedere se ho capito.
> Dovrei tenere vincolata quella poveraccia di mia moglie a un uomo che non la ama e contemporaneamente. Nei ritagli di tempo, frequentare la donna che amo. Ma questo solo nel tempo libero, come un hobby...
> Ho capito giusto?


Ma sei tu che dici che quella poveraccia di tua moglie non sa vedersi che nel matrimonio e non potrebbe mai separarsi! Mettila alla prova, potrebbe sorprenderti, no? E tu pure potresti sorprenderti di te stesso. Che ne sai, ORA?


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Fammi vedere se ho capito.
> Dovrei tenere vincolata quella poveraccia di mia moglie a un uomo che non la ama e contemporaneamente. Nei ritagli di tempo, frequentare la donna che amo. Ma questo solo nel tempo libero, come un hobby...
> Ho capito giusto?



No non hai capito giusto...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che dici che quella poveraccia di tua moglie non sa vedersi che nel matrimonio e non potrebbe mai separarsi! Mettila alla prova, potrebbe sorprenderti, no? E tu pure potresti sorprenderti di te stesso. Che ne sai, ORA?


O si, potrei sorprendermi di me stesso. In realtà non so che effetto mi farebbe vederla andar via.. Un conto è immaginarselo, un conto è viverlo per davvero.
Sicuramente le dovrò parlare e chiedere cosa vuole fare, se stare con un uomo che non la ama o andarsene.
Non credo mi sorprenderà. A meno che non le confessi il tradimento. Allora si, per orgoglio potrebbe anche andarsene. 
E già mi vedo i giorni di lacrime e pianti che seguiranno questa mia domanda...


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma sei tu che dici che quella poveraccia di tua moglie non sa vedersi che nel matrimonio e non potrebbe mai separarsi! Mettila alla prova, potrebbe sorprenderti, no? E tu pure potresti sorprenderti di te stesso. Che ne sai, ORA?


Come ho detto spesso 
le cose più semplici a volte non si prendono neanche in 
considerazione
adagiandoci su idee che per di up ci facciamo di altre teste
conviti di conoscere bene le altre teste ...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non hai capito giusto...


In this case, please elaborate...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Il punto è che io non voglio un'amante. Io voglio una compagna in grado di capirmi e stimolarmi.
> Ma, appunto, sembra ci cercare l'introvabile.
> 
> E non sono sicuro di voler vincolare mia moglie a me, quando potrebbe trovarsi un uomo che la ama.. Non sono sicuro sia giusto.
> *Gia mi prendo regolarmente del vigliacco opportunista da Brunetta*


Ma non reagisci! :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non reagisci! :incazzato::incazzato:


E come dovrei reagire? Con mia moglie farò quello che mi sento di fare e QUANDO mi sento di farlo... Non farò certo qualcosa solo perché me l'hai detto tu.

Con te.. se vuoi vengo lì e ci prendiamo a sberle.. :mexican: sono in Italia per due settimane, approfittane!

Che tipo di reazione ti aspettavi scusa?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nessun problema a capire i pensieri di mia moglie, so esattamente cosa vuole, pensa, sogna.
> Cosa le dovrei dimostrare? Come esattamente dovrei "impegnarmi" nel matrimonio? Cosa intendi?


Ci sono culture (e un tempo anche da noi) dove il matrimonio era combinato. Molti si rassegnavano e vivevano male ma alcuni riuscivano a far di quel matrimonio combinato un regno d'amore.
Del resto che viveva in zone poco popolate poteva scegliere l'anima gemella tra qualche decina di coetanei, eppure ci sono stati (io ne conosco un paio) matrimoni solidi, pieni d'amore e dedizione reciproca.
Perché?
Perché si impegnavano a dare e trovare in quel matrimonio, in quella relazione, con quella persona quello che era possibile, tutto quello che era possibile.
Oggi è comprensibile che ci sia chi non se la sente.
Io non riesco a capire perché si debba vivere male o si esce da quel rapporto o ci si impegna.
Per me (forse sono strana io) è come nel lavoro. A tutti (o quasi) piacerebbe essere una rock-pop star o un creativo regista o scrittore (o quel che pare a te) però ci tocca fare quel che siamo riusciti a trovare (e c'è anche da ringraziare il cielo se continuiamo ad averlo un lavoro). Possiamo sbuffare ogni giorno dicendo che ci tocca un lavoro di merda o possiamo impegnarci per dare e trovare il meglio in quel lavoro.
Altrimenti meglio fare i punkabbestia.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E come dovrei reagire? Con mia moglie farò quello che mi sento di fare e QUANDO mi sento di farlo... Non farò certo qualcosa solo perché me l'hai detto tu.
> 
> Con te.. se vuoi vengo lì e ci prendiamo a sberle.. :mexican: sono in Italia per due settimane, approfittane!
> 
> Che tipo di reazione ti aspettavi scusa?


Uscire dall'angolo e cercare una strada nuova.


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *Ma io non ho nessun problema a capire i pensieri di mia moglie, so esattamente cosa vuole, pensa, sogna.*
> Cosa le dovrei dimostrare? Come esattamente dovrei "impegnarmi" nel matrimonio? Cosa intendi?



scusami...ma come sei sicuro di te...che è, sei telepatico?

..effettivamente sapere tutto, cosa vuole, cosa, pensa, cosa sogna addirittura, l'altro, capisco che dev'essere un gran noioso 






..ma sei davvero così sicuro? :smile:


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si impegnavano a dare e trovare in quel matrimonio, in quella relazione, con quella persona quello che era possibile, tutto quello che era possibile.
> Oggi è comprensibile che ci sia chi non se la sente.


E perché dai per assunto che in anni di matrimonio non ci abbia mai provato?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> scusami...ma come sei sicuro di te...che è, sei telepatico?
> 
> ..effettivamente sapere tutto, cosa vuole, cosa, pensa, cosa sogna addirittura, l'altro, capisco che dev'essere un gran noioso
> 
> ..ma sei davvero così sicuro? :smile:


Si, sono davvero così sicuro. Lo so che sembro arrogante e presuntuoso nelle mie affermazioni. 
Non è che io sia telepatico o particolarmente intelligente. È lei che è particolarmente semplice come persona. Non ci vuole molto a capirla. Inoltre ci vivo insieme da anni.. Un po' la conosco..


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uscire dall'angolo e cercare una strada nuova.


Uscire dall'angolo? Intendi lasciarla.. Io non vedo altre uscite. Oppure sto lì nell'angolo e me la faccio andar bene. Non vedo tante opzioni.


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, sono davvero così sicuro. Lo so che sembro arrogante e presuntuoso nelle mie affermazioni.
> Non è che io sia telepatico o particolarmente intelligente. È lei che è particolarmente semplice come persona. Non ci vuole molto a capirla. Inoltre ci vivo insieme da anni.. Un po' la conosco..


Non penso tu sia arrogante e presuntuoso

e' solo che non mi è mai successo di incontrare persone talmente semplici da poter leggere loro attraverso, come fossero trasparenti...anche i più semplici hanno mondi sommersi..siamo noi a non essere in grado di vederli.

e credimi, di "semplici" (se mai esiste un essere definibile semplice) qualcuno ne ho incontrato...ma da ognuno ho ricevuto sorprese, proprio quando meno me lo aspettavo...certo, ero anche nella posizione di coglierle e vederle per come me le presentavano ( e ne avevo la curiosità).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E perché dai per assunto che in anni di matrimonio non ci abbia mai provato?


Perché ho fatto un conto approssimativo di matrimonio, gravidanza, figlio piccolo, amante.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Uscire dall'angolo? Intendi lasciarla.. Io non vedo altre uscite. Oppure sto lì nell'angolo e me la faccio andar bene. Non vedo tante opzioni.


Nell'angolo ti lamenti e basta. Uscendo dall'angolo agisci. O la lasci o fai in modo che vada bene (non fartela andar bene, che è altra cosa).


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso tu sia arrogante e presuntuoso
> 
> e' solo che non mi è mai successo di incontrare persone talmente semplici da poter leggere loro attraverso, come fossero trasparenti...anche i più semplici hanno mondi sommersi..siamo noi a non essere in grado di vederli.
> 
> e credimi, di "semplici" (se mai esiste un essere definibile semplice) qualcuno ne ho incontrato...ma da ognuno ho ricevuto sorprese, proprio quando meno me lo aspettavo...certo, ero anche nella posizione di coglierle e vederle per come me le presentavano ( e ne avevo la curiosità).


E' la mia stessa esperienza.:up:


----------



## ipazia (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la mia stessa esperienza.:up:


:up:

...e spero sia l'esperienza di tanti, davvero...sai che noia il mondo se così non fosse?


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Depresso? Non lo so. Ti posso dire che questo senso di nulla c'è dall'adolescenza. A volte, per qualche periodo, me ne "dimentico", ma è sempre lì.
> Non saprei dire se è depressione o semplicemente non ho trovato ancora una strada.. Ho forse sto cercando le cose sbagliate. Davvero non lo so.
> Quello che so è che non trovo senso nell'esistere.. Lo cerco, ancora penso sia possibile trovarlo o avrei fatto come Kurt Cobain. Ma non so come sia fatto, dove cercare, cosa cercare...
> Mi sembra di trovarlo in un rapporto di coppia e di condivisione di sé più profondo. Ma non riesco mai ad avere questo tipo di rapporto. Non sono neanche sicuro che sia davvero quello, quello che cerco....





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forse passante non ha tutti i torti , sei sicuro di non esser un po' depresso e non da ora, questa incapacità di veder qualcosa di positivo... Quindi nulla ti entusiasma o ti rende soddisfatto nella vita?





feather ha detto:


> No. Direi di no.


Sei un po’ depresso, secondo me. E anche un po' troppo ripiegato su te stesso, forse. che poi, a ben vedere, le due cose vanno a braccetto.

Rimanendo invece sul piano esistenziale… è un piano molto personale. Ma mi colpisce che tu sia alla ricerca del senso della vita e lo ricerchi nell ”essere capito” e nell”essere amato”. l’essere capito e amato, secondo me, da conforto, forza e dolcezza nella vita e non è poco, e io amo con tutto me stesso la persona che mi dà questo. Ma il senso della vita personalmente lo trovo in cose che partono da me ma vanno fuori di me, non il contrario. Ora, ma questa è una cosa molto mia, lo trovo in una visione dell’aldilà che da senso al mio aldiquà. Ma anche quando avevo una visione della vita tutta rinchiusa e finita in queste poche decine di anni che ci toccano in sorte, trovavo a questi stessi anni un significato e un valore nel fare alcune cose che ritenevo, appunto, di significato e di valore. non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> Sei un po’ depresso, secondo me. E anche un po' troppo ripiegato su te stesso, forse. che poi, a ben vedere, le due cose vanno a braccetto.
> 
> Rimanendo invece sul piano esistenziale… è un piano molto personale. Ma mi colpisce che tu sia alla ricerca del senso della vita e lo ricerchi nell ”essere capito” e nell”essere amato”. l’essere capito e amato, secondo me, da conforto, forza e dolcezza nella vita e non è poco, e io amo con tutto me stesso la persona che mi dà questo. Ma il senso della vita personalmente lo trovo in cose che partono da me ma vanno fuori di me, non il contrario. anche quando avevo una visione della vita tutta rinchiusa e finita in queste poche decine di anni che ci toccano in sorte, trovavo a questi stessi anni un significato e un valore nel fare alcune cose che ritenevo, appunto, di significato e di valore. non so se riesco a spiegarmi.


Si, ti spieghi benissimo e, curiosamente, la descrizione "ripiegato su me stesso" l'ho già sentita, mi hanno già descritto in questo modo.
Il punto è, come ci si "dispiega"?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> mi colpisce che tu sia alla ricerca del senso della vita e lo ricerchi nell ”essere capito” e nell”essere amato”.


Non so come spiegare, lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me.. un caldo sentimento che mi riempiva. Che dava senso e colore..
Sparita lei, sparito il senso e il colore.
Non so come spiegarlo a parole, è difficile. È come vivere in una sorta anestesia dei sentimenti, dopo aver provato cosa si prova a vivere senza anestesia. È difficile riabituarsi, mi manca quel modo di sentire... da morire...


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non so come spiegare, lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me.. un caldo sentimento che mi riempiva. Che dava senso e colore..
> Sparita lei, sparito il senso e il colore.
> Non so come spiegarlo a parole, è difficile. È come vivere in una sorta anestesia dei sentimenti, dopo aver provato cosa si prova a vivere senza anestesia. È difficile riabituarsi, mi manca quel modo di sentire... da morire...



Ciao 

forse, è il piacere di essere visti e considerati, per quello che si è. 
fa sentire molto vivi ... è una spinta enorma all'anima ... 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non so come spiegare, lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me.. un caldo sentimento che mi riempiva. Che dava senso e colore..
> Sparita lei, sparito il senso e il colore.


No "sparita lei", ma sparito l'amore... forse non ti eri davvero ancora mai innamorato... ricapiterà, abbi fede, ricapiterà:smile:


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non scopiamo da un'anno, non ci baciamo. Lo sa che non la amo.
> Se la mia amante lasciasse il marito sarei andato con lei. Dico sarei, perché ora... ci dovrei pensare. Ho passato troppo tempo a sentire il suo mantra: "non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito, non lascio il marito". Se vuole me, deve essere, appunto, una sua scelta. Non un ripiego. E se non ha fatto questa scelta in più di un'anno.. Non vedo perché mai dovrebbe farla ora o nel prossimo futuro. Diciamo che se decidesse ora, mi chiederei il perché.


Mai dire mai. Mi dispiace per tua moglie comunque.


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non so come spiegare, lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me.. un caldo sentimento che mi riempiva. Che dava senso e colore..
> Sparita lei, sparito il senso e il colore.
> Non so come spiegarlo a parole, è difficile. È come vivere in una sorta anestesia dei sentimenti, dopo aver provato cosa si prova a vivere senza anestesia. È difficile riabituarsi, mi manca quel modo di sentire... da morire...


 no, scusami, sono stato inopportuno, ho insistito troppo. sono cose troppo personali. comunque mi dispiace per tutto quello che stai vivendo, spero che troverai la soluzione migliore per te e per tua moglie.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> forse, è il piacere di essere visti e considerati, per quello che si è.
> fa sentire molto vivi ... è una spinta enorma all'anima ...
> ...


Si, qualcosa del genere.. L'hai scritto bene..

È come essere dograti..ti manca quel modo di essere, quelle sensazioni.. E stai male se non riesci a riviverle.. continuamente..


----------



## passante (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, ti spieghi benissimo e, curiosamente, la descrizione "ripiegato su me stesso" l'ho già sentita, mi hanno già descritto in questo modo.
> Il punto è, come *ci si "dispiega*"?


 non lo so, a ben vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> non lo so, a ben vedere.


Era quello che intendevo io con uscire dall'angolo e di impegnarsi nel matrimonio.
E' bello dispiegarsi o anche aprirsi alla vita.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> No "sparita lei", ma sparito l'amore... forse non ti eri davvero ancora mai innamorato... ricapiterà, abbi fede, ricapiterà:smile:


Beh.. sparita è sparita.. e a me manca come l'aria.. 

Che ricapiterà... Spero proprio di no.. Il problema con mia moglie si ripresenterà a tutta potenza. È così faticoso parlarle, spiegarsi, trovare un altro equilibrio. Dovessi reinnamorarmi così.. che casino...
E, due su due, sono finite col mio cuore sanguinante.. non è che sia impaziente di fare un tre su tre..
Anche perché, non lo so, mi sembra che ogni volta si diventi un po' più cinici.. Più storie andate male si vive e più ci si indurisce...


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per tua moglie comunque.


Anche a me. La sua unica colpa è di avermi sposato..
A volte penso che sia meglio così, che l'amante si sia dileguata. Mi pare di essere "tossico". Una donna decide di condividere la sua vita con me e....
Almeno non rovinerò la vita di un'altra poveraccia.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> no, scusami, sono stato inopportuno, ho insistito troppo. sono cose troppo personali.


Te lo dico io se sei inopportuno


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche a me. La sua unica colpa è di avermi sposato..
> A volte penso che sia meglio così, che l'amante si sia dileguata. *Mi pare di essere "tossico".* Una donna decide di condividere la sua vita con me e....
> Almeno non rovinerò la vita di un'altra poveraccia.


Se tu sei un tossico lei è codipendente. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita Feather. Il suo matrimonio precedente com'era?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era quello che intendevo io con uscire dall'angolo e di impegnarsi nel matrimonio.


Solo che non capisco bene cosa intendi con "impegnarsi nel matrimonio". Impegnarsi come? Come faccio a essere un marito innamorato senza essere innamorato?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Solo che non capisco bene cosa intendi con "impegnarsi nel matrimonio". Impegnarsi come? Come faccio a essere un marito innamorato senza essere innamorato?


Te l'ho già scritto.
Come hanno scritto altri, ogni persona è una miniera da esplorare fisicamente e psicologicamente.
Tu vedi nel modo di essere di tua moglie come un accontentarsi. A parte che sarebbe accontentarsi di un figlio, un uomo da amare, una serenità di vita e, scusa, il senso della vita nella vita stessa non è poco.
Ma tu attribuisci questo a un condizionamento culturale che consideri una pochezza.
Invece la tua inquietudine e il tuo bisogno di essere compreso quasi senza parlare come segno di una personalità ricca.
La capacità di vedere il bello in ogni giornata, nelle piccole cose, nel quotidiano trascorrere dei giorni a me sembra segno di una personalità sensibile, attenta.
A te non sembra perché non ti senti compreso nelle tue inquietudini. Ma davvero le tue inquietudini sono più importanti del gusto della vita?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Se tu sei un tossico lei è codipendente. Ognuno è responsabile della propria vita Feather. Il suo matrimonio precedente com'era?


Non mi ha mai parlato granché del suo passato, neppure del suo matrimonio precedente. Quel poco che so è che ha sposato uno, stavolta ha fatto contenta Leda, un bue dei paesi suoi. Niente differenze culturali..
Un bel giorno è tornata a casa con la madre, in anticipo per fargli una sorpresa e.. sorpresa!
Da quello che ho capito non è durato molto questo matrimonio. Ne lei ha più rapporti di alcun genere con questo. Non lo ho neanche mai visto, ne in foto ne di persona. Sparito nel nulla..

Questo è un altro aspetto che mi ha sempre fatto pensare della nostra relazione. Non siamo mai rusciti a parlare di noi, del nostro passato. Non si è mai creata quel'atmosfera per cui ti accoccoli sul divano o a letto e ci si racconta..

Lei, non lo so.. codipendente..? Ma lei però è rimasta fedele a quello che era. Pure troppo.... 
Sono io quello che "si è scoperto batman" per citare qualcuno del forum.. E ora.... È colpa mia... Le devo parlare, la devo ferire, e per mia colpa. Mia la responsabilità di questo casino. Non sua.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi ha mai parlato granché del suo passato, neppure del suo matrimonio precedente. Quel poco che so è che ha sposato uno, stavolta ha fatto contenta Leda, un bue dei paesi suoi. Niente differenze culturali..
> Un bel giorno è tornata a casa con la madre, in anticipo per fargli una sorpresa e.. sorpresa!
> Da quello che ho capito non è durato molto questo matrimonio. Ne lei ha più rapporti di alcun genere con questo. Non lo ho neanche mai visto, ne in foto ne di persona. Sparito nel nulla..
> 
> ...


Magari facendolo aiuti anche lei. Come si può stare accanto a un uomo che non ci ama? Perchè lo si fa? Ha già divorziato una volta...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

Esistono persone che si sentono realizzate perché hanno lucidato il pavimento e non perché quel pavimento splendente significa un posto accogliente per i propri cari (io non sono né del primo tipo né del secondo). Però non credo che tua moglie sia del primo tipo.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma davvero le tue inquietudini sono più importanti del gusto della vita?


Ma certo che non sono più importanti. Mai neanche pensato che siano più importanti.
Ma ce le ho. Come le faccio sparire? Lei non le vede o non è in grado di parlarne con me. E io, sono solo con le mie inquietudini.
Non è questione di importanza.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Magari facendolo aiuti anche lei. Come si può stare accanto a un uomo che non ci ama? Perchè lo si fa? Ha già divorziato una volta...


Io credo che abbia divorziato dal primo solo perché l'ha umiliata di fronte alla madre. Sono sempre stato convinto, che, se non ci fosse stata la madre.. Non avrebbe avuto tutta quella fretta di divorziare.

Inoltre ora c'è un figlio di mezzo...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Io credo che abbia divorziato dal primo solo perché l'ha umiliata di fronte alla madre. Sono sempre stato convinto, che, se non ci fosse stata la madre.. Non avrebbe avuto tutta quella fretta di divorziare.
> 
> Inoltre ora c'è un figlio di mezzo...


Figlio che in caso di divorzio verrebbe affidato a lei. E tu? Come vivresti questa situazione?


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono persone che si sentono realizzate perché hanno lucidato il pavimento e non perché quel pavimento splendente significa un posto accogliente per i propri cari (io non sono né del primo tipo né del secondo). Però non credo che tua moglie sia del primo tipo.


Mi sono appena fatto 15 ore di aereo, c'ho il jet lag.. 
Abbi pazienza.. sii meno sibillina... almeno per oggi.. tra poco vado a cuccia a recuperare.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Figlio che in caso di divorzio verrebbe affidato a lei. E tu? Come vivresti questa situazione?


Ci ho pensato molto. Da solo vivrei bene, anche meglio.. più "libero". Non dovrei, per quanto poco, 'fingere' il ruolo di marito.
Mi cercherei un appartamento il più vicino possibile così potrei vedere mio figlio spesso.
Quello che mi dispiacerebbe di più sarebbe non metterlo a letto e svegliarlo al mattino; e dover "dividere" il ruolo di padre con un eventuale nuovo compagno di lei.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato molto. Da solo vivrei bene, anche meglio.. più "libero". Non dovrei, per quanto poco, 'fingere' il ruolo di marito.
> Mi cercherei un appartamento il più vicino possibile così potrei vedere mio figlio spesso.
> Quello che mi dispiacerebbe di più sarebbe non metterlo a letto e svegliarlo al mattino; e *dover "dividere" il ruolo di padre con un eventuale nuovo compagno di lei*.


Non andare troppo avanti col pensiero.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma certo che non sono più importanti. Mai neanche pensato che siano più importanti.
> Ma ce le ho. Come le faccio sparire? Lei non le vede o non è in grado di parlarne con me. E io, sono solo con le mie inquietudini.
> Non è questione di importanza.


E invece sì. Tu non ne parli e nemmeno parli con lei delle sue sicurezze. Però tu stai male per le tue inquietudini.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi sono appena fatto 15 ore di aereo, c'ho il jet lag..
> Abbi pazienza.. sii meno sibillina... almeno per oggi.. tra poco vado a cuccia a recuperare.


Tua moglie è cretina? Io penso di no.


----------



## feather (30 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E invece sì. Tu non ne parli e nemmeno parli con lei delle sue sicurezze. Però tu stai male per le tue inquietudini.


Non ne parlo perché c'ho provato un infinità di volte a creare un dialogo con lei.. Non ci sono mai riuscito. 
Non è questione di essere deficienti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ne parlo perché c'ho provato un infinità di volte a creare un dialogo con lei.. Non ci sono mai riuscito.
> Non è questione di essere deficienti.


Il cretina era la semplificazione di quel che ho scritto. Come ne parli tu sembra che lei abbia il gusto della vita non perché ha la ricchezza e la sensibilità per percepire la bellezza della vita nel suo scorrere ma perché non vede al di là del proprio naso. Io penso che lei veda ben oltre.
Il suo oltre è da esplorare non il tuo.


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi ha mai parlato granché del suo passato, neppure del suo matrimonio precedente. Quel poco che so è che ha sposato uno, *stavolta ha fatto contenta Leda*, un bue dei paesi suoi. Niente differenze culturali..
> Un bel giorno è tornata a casa con la madre, in anticipo per fargli una sorpresa e.. sorpresa!
> Da quello che ho capito non è durato molto questo matrimonio. Ne lei ha più rapporti di alcun genere con questo. Non lo ho neanche mai visto, ne in foto ne di persona. Sparito nel nulla..
> 
> ...



Ehehehe, quella di Batman sono sempre io, una prezzemolina fastidiosa nei tuoi thread, Feather 
Senti, leggendo gli ultimi post ho sentito crescermi dentro un fastidio potente contro questa tua moglie così opaca e immobile.
Chiamiamolo pure trasfert, va. Perchè se a parole dici che l'unica colpa che ha è quella di averti sposato, credo che sotto sotto (neanche tanto sotto, forse) la consideri responsabile anche del tuo stallo personale, e nel *vostro *- andrò controcorrente - ha il 50% della responsabilità. Ma nessuno lo sta dicendo a voce alta, e tu stesso non osi, visto che è affettuosa, accudente, pacifica. Tutte bellissime qualità, eh, sia chiaro, però, dal mio punto di vista, non può essere così addormentata da non rendersi conto che tu sei infelice e insoddisfatto, e come prova a rimediare? Ti chiede mai: "Cosa c'è che non va?" Si siede mai lì con te a cercare soluzioni? Non so se l'hai scritto da qualche parte, e me ne sono scordata, ma a me pare che si sia assestata nel ruolo della 'martire' paziente di un marito ingrato. Nessuno le ha chiesto questa cosa, e nessuno le ha confermato che va bene, anzi, ti sta chiudendo in un angolo sempre di più con questo atteggiamento e a me questa cosa sento che fa girare le palle per procura.
Allora, capovolgi un po' la prospettiva.
Invece che star lì a macerarti in un trip mentale solipsistico, che sta oltremodo aggravando la tua tendenza a ripiegarti su te stesso, fai un outing clamoroso, esponi l'interiorità e la profondità delle insoddisfazioni di Feather, dille tutto il tuo dolore per una situazione che è una palude stagnante di rassegnazione e disagio per entrambi e dille che c'è bisogno che FACCIATE QUALCOSA. *Facciate*, capito? Al plurale, Feather. Lei ti ha sposato, hai detto bene, quindi anche lei si è assunta delle responsabilità nei tuoi riguardi, e non sono solo piegarti i calzini o crescere vostro figlio. Mettila di fronte al tuo malessere, dille che così non ce la fai ad andare avanti e che ti stai spegnendo giorno dopo giorno, dille che non può far finta di non vedere. Anche tu hai una parte bambina, quella vitale, gravemente ferita, che lei non sta guardando da mai: mostragliela. Apri un tavolo di confronto sulla crisi, invece che metterla di fronte a decisioni compiute. E' lei che è coresponsabile del vostro matrimonio triste, è lei che deve ragionare con te su come migliorarlo e salvarlo o farsi una ragione della bontà della decisione di chiuderlo, se non riuscite nel primo intento.

Ok, vostro onore, ho finito


----------



## feather (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ehehehe, quella di Batman sono sempre io, una prezzemolina fastidiosa nei tuoi thread, Feather
> Senti, leggendo gli ultimi post ho sentito crescermi dentro un fastidio potente contro questa tua moglie così opaca e immobile.
> Chiamiamolo pure trasfert, va. Perchè se a parole dici che l'unica colpa che ha è quella di averti sposato, credo che sotto sotto (neanche tanto sotto, forse) la consideri responsabile anche del tuo stallo personale, e nel *vostro *- andrò controcorrente - ha il 50% della responsabilità. Ma nessuno lo sta dicendo a voce alta, e tu stesso non osi, visto che è affettuosa, accudente, pacifica. Tutte bellissime qualità, eh, sia chiaro, però, dal mio punto di vista, non può essere così addormentata da non rendersi conto che tu sei infelice e insoddisfatto, e come prova a rimediare? Ti chiede mai: "Cosa c'è che non va?" Si siede mai lì con te a cercare soluzioni? Non so se l'hai scritto da qualche parte, e me ne sono scordata, ma a me pare che si sia assestata nel ruolo della 'martire' paziente di un marito ingrato. Nessuno le ha chiesto questa cosa, e nessuno le ha confermato che va bene, anzi, ti sta chiudendo in un angolo sempre di più con questo atteggiamento e a me questa cosa sento che fa girare le palle per procura.
> Allora, capovolgi un po' la prospettiva.
> ...


La corte si ritira per deliberare...
Seriamente.. ci devo riflettere su quanto hai scritto. Ti rispondo tra un po'...


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La corte si ritira per deliberare...
> Seriamente.. ci devo riflettere su quanto hai scritto. Ti rispondo tra un po'...



Va bene. Senza fretta, pensaci


----------



## Carola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ciao
X motivi diversi, molto, anche la mia coppia e'scoppiata
Mio marito ugualmente non voleva vedere la nostra crisi e per molto tempo mi sono fatta carico del senso di colpa come se soloIo lo fossi ( in crisi ) e che se non fosse stato x me saremmo andati avanti così 
Ricca vita sociale ma zero scambi tra noi compreso una quasi assenza di sesso x anni

Anche io ho tradito 
Quel tradimento e diventato molto di più perché come te ho cercato di trovare delle cose nel mio matrimonio ed in mio marito più profonde ma instaurare un dialogo e stato possibile solo , x assurdo, alla scoperta del mio
Tradimento
Così mi sono presa cose vitali x me altrove ma solo dopo avere chiesto e rimarcato più volte quanto stessi male 
Non so come finirà sto facendo un lungo lavoro di psicoanalisi su me stessa e mio marito per i fatti suoi
Vogliamo tutelare i bimbi e ovviamente capire
Il mio amante si è separato e questa cosa mi ha destabilizzato
Devo capire la profondità dei miei sentim e solo allora decidere come sbdaresvanti 

Il mio consiglio e'di guardarti dentro
A fondo
parlare con tua moglie occhi negli occhi

Poi agire
La passività il lasciarsi vivere l abulia e'qnt di peggio possiamo fare a noi stessi e di conseguenza agli altri 

Non serve non aiuta deprime

Prendi in mano la tua vita ecco.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## feather (2 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Il mio amante si è separato e questa cosa mi ha destabilizzato


Posso chiederti in che modo ti ha destabilizzato?


----------



## Carola (2 Ottobre 2013)

Perché sono un'egoista forse
Prima c'era una sorta di equilibrio 
Molte storie vanno avanti così e anche se non l'ho accettavo dentro di me, era più forte la voglia di viverla
Non era il sesso a mancarmi di lui amche se c e un intesa sempre piu profonda ...ma lui
Mi sono innamorata semplicemente 
Ho ricevuto cose che non avevo da anni e mi è venuto timore di perderle

Lui ha chiuso un matrimonio 
Scelta coraggiosa e parecchio sofferta

Egoisticamente mi sono sentita in dovere di fare una scelta anche se non ricevo particolari pressioni da lui
O meglio so quale sarebbe il suo desiderio ma senza chiederli nulla mi sta vicino

Lui ha diritto di rifarsi una vita
Perché ha scelto 
Io no
Questo comporta la mia paura di perderlo perché siamo su posizioni diverse adesso
Lui credo mi ami molto
Io onestamente sono combattuta 
La famiglia e imp ma non siamopiù una coppia 
Rinunciare a me stessa come donna non so se sarò in grado in nome di una serenità famigliare
Perché x assurdo noi come gruppo siamo affiatati
Da soli ci perdiamo
Come se i tre ragazzini fossero l alibi x la paura di entrare in intimità 
Paura poi non so
Io non la desidero più questa intimità pur essendoci affetto 
Mio marito e un bellissimo uomo ricco e di successo
Molte al posto mio si sarebbero comportate di diversamente

Scusa mi sono dilungata


----------



## feather (3 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi la mia ex amante ha esplicitato quello che già stava facendo. Mi ha scritto or ora una mail.
Dice che non controllerà più l'account email, che deve fare così per "stabilizzare" alcuni pensieri che ha ora. Qualsiasi cosa voglia dire... Contemporaneamente dice che vuole sapere di me (non so come dato che dice di non leggere più le emails...) e che vuole starmi vicina come amica.
In realtà sono mesi che non mi parla più di sé e giorni che non scrive più neppure la buona notte.
Direi che è riuscita ora a troncare l'ultimo punto di contatto tra noi.
Ora sono, anche ufficialmente, solo.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oggi la mia ex amante ha esplicitato quello che già stava facendo. Mi ha scritto or ora una mail.
> Dice che non controllerà più l'account email, che deve fare così per "stabilizzare" alcuni pensieri che ha ora. Qualsiasi cosa voglia dire... Contemporaneamente dice che vuole sapere di me (non so come dato che dice di non leggere più le emails...) e che vuole starmi vicina come amica.
> In realtà sono mesi che non mi parla più di sé e giorni che non scrive più neppure la buona notte.
> Direi che è riuscita ora a troncare l'ultimo punto di contatto tra noi.
> Ora sono, anche ufficialmente, solo.


vabbè dai 
ti mando io la buonanotte 
ok...


----------



## feather (3 Ottobre 2013)

Mi aspettavo questa mail.. Eppure.. Ora sento sotto la superficie la voglia di piangere. La avverto, mentre in superficie sono tranquillo..
Piangere non potrei anche se decidessi di lasciarmi andare. Ho perso la capacità di piangere (credo) durante l'adolescenza. Non sono mai riuscito a piangere. Anche quando avrei voluto lasciarmi andare.
È strano.
Sono l'unico con questa incapacità?


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

forse dovresti imparare a lsciarti andare 
piangere non piangere ...
con il vicino con l'estraneo con chi ti capita a tiro 
è molto liberatorio 
e capirai che al mondo siamop tutti umani 
anche se ci sembra impossibile trovare un nostro "simile"


Ps: buongiorno Fede tutto bene?


----------



## MK (3 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Oggi la mia ex amante ha esplicitato quello che già stava facendo. Mi ha scritto or ora una mail.
> Dice che non controllerà più l'account email, che deve fare così per "stabilizzare" alcuni pensieri che ha ora. Qualsiasi cosa voglia dire... Contemporaneamente dice che vuole sapere di me (non so come dato che dice di non leggere più le emails...) e *che vuole starmi vicina come amica.*
> In realtà sono mesi che non mi parla più di sé e giorni che non scrive più neppure la buona notte.
> Direi che è riuscita ora a troncare l'ultimo punto di contatto tra noi.
> Ora sono, anche ufficialmente, solo.


Niente amicizia, solo quello che c'era prima. Allora non è lei ma l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei. Altrimenti non vorresti troncare.


----------



## Fantastica (3 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse dovresti imparare a lsciarti andare
> piangere non piangere ...
> con il vicino _con l'estraneo con chi ti capita a tiro
> è molto liberatorio _


Detto anche smutandarsi pubblico. Mi domando come mai non ci sia ancora una punizione legale per questo tipo di offese alla morale:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Detto anche smutandarsi pubblico. Mi domando come mai non ci sia ancora una punizione legale per questo tipo di offese alla morale:mrgreen:



Che ne dici di una punizione corporale


----------



## feather (4 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Niente amicizia, solo quello che c'era prima. Allora non è lei ma l'idea che ti eri fatto di lei. Altrimenti non vorresti troncare.


Scusa. Non ho capito. Puoi esplicitare?


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa. Non ho capito. Puoi esplicitare?


Se lei è così importante, è stata così importante.. perchè ti capiva perchè coglieva telepaticamente quello che avevi dentro ecc.ecc. per quale motivo chiudere?


----------



## Etrusco (5 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi aspettavo questa mail.. Eppure.. Ora sento sotto la superficie la voglia di piangere. La avverto, mentre in superficie sono tranquillo..
> Piangere non potrei anche se decidessi di lasciarmi andare. Ho perso la capacità di piangere (credo) durante l'adolescenza. Non sono mai riuscito a piangere. Anche quando avrei voluto lasciarmi andare.
> È strano.
> Sono l'unico con questa incapacità?


Ciao Feather, come ben sai la mia storia scorre parallela in tutto e per tutto alla tua....Sembra quasi un paradosso!
Stesso Travaglio, e a quanto pare stessi tempi anche nell'epilogo. Nel mio caso la battaglia interiore tra la famiglia e i sentimenti l'hanno devastata al punto che i toni nelle mail sono diventati purtroppo rancorosi, mi vuole bene ma ormai vederci non fa che riaccenderle la battaglia tra ciò che vorrebbe e ciò che invece deve.
Nel mio caso, rispetto a te, devo  convivere con l' "aggravante" che la sua razionalità e l'istinto di sopravvenienza le danno come unica via di uscita il non potersi lasciare serenamente e quindi da una parte capisco anche i toni sopra le righe (ovviamente e più facile cercare di odiare che lasciarsi con affetto)
pure io vorrei piangere, vorrei anche avere qualcuno che più che ascoltarmi mi facesse la magia di svuotar mi la testa da lei....credo che l'unico rimedio sia il tempo, tanto maledetto vuoto tempo che dovremo passare pensando a loro e a quello che sarebbe potuto essere e non sarà'.
...vorrei solo sapere quanto sarà' questo Benedetto tempo, perché si sta veramente da cani.
Ti mando un abbraccio, seppur virtuale, di solidarietà. 

:abbraccio:
Ps maledette le mail di addio.....stai le ore a leggerle sperando di averle capire male, sperando siano solo provocazioni, e invece.....


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

Etrusco ha detto:


> Ps maledette le mail di addio.....stai le ore a leggerle sperando di averle capire male, sperando siano solo provocazioni, e invece.....


Invece mi sa che le hai capite benissimo. 

A me ora va bene, sono lontano da lei, sono distratto da amici e uscite. Sabato sono andato a arrampicare. Ci credi che non ho pensato a lei neanche per un solo minuto? In tutta la giornata.
Ma mi fa paura quando rientrerò, trovarmela davanti in corridoio.. Non so davvero come farò.
Eppure.. non c'è molto da fare, se non mettere da parte il cuore e lasciare che sia la ragione a spiegarci cosa è successo. 
Io devo mettere così in cantina tutte le mie emozioni, mi sembra di essere uno zombi, e ho paura che non riuscirò mai più a provare passione, calore, entusiasmo. Per nulla. Che queste capacità moriranno con lei. È forse quello che mi fa più paura di tutto. Che con lei se ne è andata una parte di me, una parte che mi piaceva tantissimo e che mi faceva sentire vivo.
E ora?


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Se lei è così importante, è stata così importante.. perchè ti capiva perchè coglieva telepaticamente quello che avevi dentro ecc.ecc. per quale motivo chiudere?


A me da l'impressione che sotto quella ostentata serenità, non sia poi così serena, e cerchi di togliermi dalla sua testa, ha tagliato progressivamente tutto. Ora sembra che perfino una mail della buona notte le sia di troppo disturbo.

Lei, temo, ha una paura enorme di trovarsi al di fuori della famigliola. È l'unica situazione che lei conosca. Fuori avrebbe tutti contro.
Paura.
Tra una vita con me e tutti contro, a partire dai suoi genitori, e sensi di colpa feroci e una vita con un brav'uomo. Ha scelto la seconda. Ma una scelta tutt'altro che serena. Sono scelte fatte per paura, non per convinzione. 
Se lascia il marito sarebbe distrutta dai sensi di colpa, se lascia me lascia qualcosa che la fa sentire viva e le piace molto. Entrambe le scelte le fanno molto male.

E non può lasciare che questa relazione clandestina intacchi quel suo castello di certezze. Meglio troncare tutto piuttosto di correre un rischio del genere.

Ho risposto alla tua domanda?


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> un dialogo e stato possibile solo , x assurdo, alla scoperta del mio
> Tradimento





Brunetta ha detto:


> Come ne parli tu sembra che lei abbia il gusto della vita non perché ha la ricchezza e la sensibilità per percepire la bellezza della vita nel suo scorrere ma perché non vede al di là del proprio naso. Io penso che lei veda ben oltre.
> Il suo oltre è da esplorare non il tuo.


E io invece sono quasi certo che sia proprio perché non vede al di là del suo naso.
La ricchezza d'animo traspare. Vuoi dirmi che vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto per anni non ho mai notato questa sua profondità?
Non sono sveglissimo, te lo concedo. Ma neanche un ritardato.
Lei ha il gusto delle cose semplici, perché la sua visione del mondo è molto semplice. È semplicità derivante da scarsa visuale, non da una superiore consapevolezza. Non so se capisci cosa intendo..



Leda ha detto:


> non può essere così addormentata da non rendersi conto che tu sei infelice e insoddisfatto, e come prova a rimediare? Ti chiede mai: "Cosa c'è che non va?" Si siede mai lì con te a cercare soluzioni? Non so se l'hai scritto da qualche parte, e me ne sono scordata, ma a me pare che si sia assestata nel ruolo della 'martire' paziente di un marito ingrato. Nessuno le ha chiesto questa cosa, e nessuno le ha confermato che va bene,
> 
> Allora, capovolgi un po' la prospettiva.
> 
> Invece che star lì a macerarti in un trip mentale solipsistico, che sta oltremodo aggravando la tua tendenza a ripiegarti su te stesso, fai un outing clamoroso, esponi l'interiorità e la profondità delle insoddisfazioni di Feather, dille tutto il tuo dolore per una situazione che è una palude stagnante di rassegnazione e disagio per entrambi e dille che c'è bisogno che FACCIATE QUALCOSA. Facciate, capito? Al plurale, Feather. Lei ti ha sposato, hai detto bene, quindi anche lei si è assunta delle responsabilità nei tuoi riguardi, e non sono solo piegarti i calzini o crescere vostro figlio. Mettila di fronte al tuo malessere, dille che così non ce la fai ad andare avanti e che ti stai spegnendo giorno dopo giorno. Anche tu hai una parte bambina, quella vitale, gravemente ferita, che lei non sta guardando da mai: mostragliela. Apri un tavolo di confronto sulla crisi, invece che metterla di fronte a decisioni compiute. E' lei che è coresponsabile del vostro matrimonio triste, è lei che deve ragionare con te su come migliorarlo e salvarlo o farsi una ragione della bontà della decisione di chiuderlo, se non riuscite nel primo intento.


Ci ho pensato molto. Purtroppo questo si riallaccia a quello che ha detto Brunetta.
Richiederebbe una capacità che lei non ha. 
Metterle davanti alla faccia il mio mondo, con tutto quello che contiene.. Per lei è roba incomprensibile. È su un livello diverso, diverso, non migliore, ma diverso dal suo. Anzi, nel suo di mondo la vita è più facile e bella e appagante.
Come potrebbe mai capire il mio di mondo?

La nostra coppia non ha mai funzionato, in anni non si è mai creata quell'intimità, quella connessione, quel'intesa che fa di una coppia una coppia.
Perché, improvvisamente dovrebbe riuscire a sviluppare le capacità che servono?
Lei dovrebbe cambiare, riuscire a vedere per un attimo il mondo dal mio punto di vista. E adattarvicisi.
Io non ci riesco, non posso cambiare quello che sono, farmi piacere la vita di coppia che sogna lei.
Lei sogna i pic-nic con la famiglia allargata, sogna il sesso di Biancaneve e il principe azzurro. Tutte cose che a me sono indifferenti se non leggermente fastidiose.
Pensavo anch'io che con il tempo ci si sarebbe potuti venire incontro e incontrarci a metà strada. Ma siamo veramente su mondi opposti.. Metà strada è veramente troppa.
Come posso pretendere che lei invece possa fare proprio questo? Quando io sono il primo a capire che una persona non può cambiare la propria natura per far piacere all'altro?

Sai, ho provato a parlarle, anche di recente. Appena le parlo di qualcosa che appassiona me, che sia teatro, economia, politica, letteratura o matematica.. qualsiasi cosa.. lei mi guarda, mi presta attenzione, è il suo compito di moglie, ma le domande che fa, il suo sguardo... è come un'insegna luminosa che dice: non ci sto capendo una fava e comunque non mi interessa. Però si sforza di prestare attenzione, perché non vuole perdermi, perché una brava moglie presta attenzione al marito quando parla.
Ma non capisce.

Sono sempre più convinto che quello che dovrò fare è parlarle chiaro, lasciarle una porta aperta per andarsene a cercare un uomo che la ami davvero, che gioisca della sua compagnia e, contemporaneamente, cercare di rassicurarla che, almeno dal punto di vista materiale, non sparirò.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E io invece sono quasi certo che sia proprio perché non vede al di là del suo naso.
> La ricchezza d'animo traspare. Vuoi dirmi che vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto per anni non ho mai notato questa sua profondità?
> Non sono sveglissimo, te lo concedo. Ma neanche un ritardato.
> Lei ha il gusto delle cose semplici, perché la sua visione del mondo è molto semplice. È semplicità derivante da scarsa visuale, non da una superiore consapevolezza. Non so se capisci cosa intendo..
> ...


Penso anch'io.
Certamente ti sei sposato con una superficialità non degna della tua profondità.


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ti sei sposato con una superficialità non degna della tua profondità.


Già.
L'alternativa era vivere da solo, senza scopo e senza perché.
Ora almeno ho un figlio. Ma non ho nulla da dire a mia moglie, una cara donna ma troppo distante da me. Speravo che la famiglia fosse uno scopo e un perché importante abbastanza.
Lo è molto, ma da solo non basta.
Quello che sono, quello che penso, quello che sento.. è solo per me e non posso dividerlo con nessuna. Dovrebbe bastarmi.. invece..
Come si fa a vivere sentendosi soli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già.
> L'alternativa era vivere da solo, senza scopo e senza perché.
> Ora almeno ho un figlio. Ma non ho nulla da dire a mia moglie, una cara donna ma troppo distante da me. Speravo che la famiglia fosse uno scopo e un perché importante abbastanza.
> Lo è molto, ma da solo non basta.
> ...


Ci vogliono le spalle larghe.
:smile:


----------



## MK (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me da l'impressione che sotto quella ostentata serenità, non sia poi così serena, e cerchi di togliermi dalla sua testa, ha tagliato progressivamente tutto. Ora sembra che perfino una mail della buona notte le sia di troppo disturbo.
> 
> Lei, temo, ha una paura enorme di trovarsi al di fuori della famigliola. È l'unica situazione che lei conosca. Fuori avrebbe tutti contro.
> Paura.
> ...


No non hai risposto. Hai parlato di lei non di te.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me da l'impressione che sotto quella ostentata serenità, non sia poi così serena, e cerchi di togliermi dalla sua testa, ha tagliato progressivamente tutto. Ora sembra che perfino una mail della buona notte le sia di troppo disturbo.
> 
> Lei, temo, ha una paura enorme di trovarsi al di fuori della famigliola. È l'unica situazione che lei conosca. Fuori avrebbe tutti contro.
> Paura.
> ...


E questa è una donna che tu vorresti accanto? Per la quale saresti pronto a cambiare la tua vita? Una donna  paurosa che non saprebbe affrontare le conseguenze delle sue scelte?
Non sono provocazioni, ma domande che ti farei anche faccia a faccia.


----------



## lorelai (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già.
> *L'alternativa era vivere da solo, senza scopo e senza perché.
> *Ora almeno ho un figlio. Ma non ho nulla da dire a mia moglie, una cara donna ma troppo distante da me. Speravo che la famiglia fosse uno scopo e un perché importante abbastanza.
> Lo è molto, ma da solo non basta.
> ...


Ciao,

tra queste due frasi vedo rinchiuso tutto il tuo tormento (magari mi sbaglio...).

Hai delegato all'esterno la soluzione del tuo senso di vuoto. 

La creazione di una famiglia, indipendentemente dai tuoi sentimenti reali verso la donna che stavi scegliendo (perché l'hai _scelta_, no? Mica era l'ultima sulla terra. Solo che l'hai scelta per la sua possibile _funzione _di brava moglie, per riempire uno spazio, e non per la persona che era veramente).
E dopo, visto che non funzionava, l'altra donna. Che però, anche questa, essendo una persona e non un ideale, non fa quello che vorresti, cioè prendere in mano la situazione, mollare il suo uomo, tirarti fuori dal tuo pantano... 

Dove sono le tue fondamenta, Feather? Dove ti appoggi quando tutto crolla? 
Devi trovarle... Anche per aiutare tuo figlio a formarsi le sue, crescendo.

In terapia (scusa, non ho letto tutto-tutto) ci sei mai stato?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tra queste due frasi vedo rinchiuso tutto il tuo tormento (magari mi sbaglio...).
> 
> ...


Analisi che condivido.


----------



## Ecate (7 Ottobre 2013)

*Tristezza e solidarietà*

... Per te e anche per la moglie. Mi ha colpito molto questa storia, per la sua tristezza e per la similitudine con quella che avrebbe potuto essere anche la mia vita. 
Per fortuna ho ingranato la retro in tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> tra queste due frasi vedo rinchiuso tutto il tuo tormento (magari mi sbaglio...).
> 
> ...


Molto interessante.


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> E questa è una donna che tu vorresti accanto? Per la quale saresti pronto a cambiare la tua vita? Una donna  paurosa che non saprebbe affrontare le conseguenze delle sue scelte?
> Non sono provocazioni, ma domande che ti farei anche faccia a faccia.


Infatti sono le domande che mi sto facendo anch'io.
Ora lei ha mollato tutto ed è sparita. Ma se anche, ora, tornasse.. Mi farei esattamente queste domande.
Non credo che, per quanto ne sia ancora innamorato, mi fiderei più.
Io sono sempre stato per lei un aspetto secondario e sacrificabile della sua vita. Io voglio essere la priorità della mia compagna, non un accessorio sacrificabile. E non sono stato questa priorità per lei. Non lo ero in passato e non potrò quindi esserlo in futuro.


----------



## feather (7 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Dove sono le tue fondamenta, Feather? Dove ti appoggi quando tutto crolla?
> Devi trovarle... Anche per aiutare tuo figlio a formarsi le sue, crescendo.
> 
> In terapia (scusa, non ho letto tutto-tutto) ci sei mai stato?


Hai centrato un punto interessantissimo. 
Non ne ho, non ho fondamenta.
Ho visto la mia famiglia disintegrarsi, a quell'età papà-mamma è tutta la tua vita. Il tuo mondo. Ho visto quel mondo dissolversi come sabbia tra le dita. Da lì ho imparato che nulla è permanente. Non esistono fondamenta. Ne concrete ne concettuali.
Anche le mie certezze non sono mai tali. Sono continuamente sotto esame. Sono abituato a questionare tutto. 
Non ho nessuna fondamenta.

E si, per mio figlio.. mi son chiesto anch'io, come insegnare a mio figlio a trovare la sua strada se io per primo non ho mai trovato la mia?
Non lo so. Come insegnargli a vivere se io per primo non so farlo?

No, in terapia non sono mai stato. Sono stato da una psicologa dopo il divorzio dei miei, per qualche mese. Non mi pare abbia cavato un ragno dal buco.
Non riesco io a trovare nulla dentro di me. Nulla di concreto e stabile almeno. Non so se un estraneo, per quanto preparato, lo possa fare...


----------



## Sole (7 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Hai centrato un punto interessantissimo.
> Non ne ho, non ho fondamenta.
> Ho visto la mia famiglia disintegrarsi, a quell'età papà-mamma è tutta la tua vita. Il tuo mondo. Ho visto quel mondo dissolversi come sabbia tra le dita. Da lì ho imparato che *nulla è permanente. Non esistono fondamenta*. Ne concrete ne concettuali.
> Anche le mie certezze non sono mai tali. Sono continuamente sotto esame. Sono abituato a questionare tutto.
> ...


E' vero, nulla è permanente. Tu lo hai imparato presto, c'è chi lo impara troppo tardi.  Ma tu puoi diventare le tue fondamenta, se lavori per questo. E un terapeuta, più che trovare qualcosa di stabile in te, può accompagnarti e guidarti nella tua ricerca.


----------



## lorelai (7 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> tu puoi diventare le tue fondamenta, se lavori per questo. E un terapeuta, più che trovare qualcosa di stabile in te, può accompagnarti e guidarti nella tua ricerca.


Avrei risposto più o meno con le stesse parole.

Tu scrivi che non sai vivere. Ma nel tuo cercare appigli esterni, si vede la volontà di trovarla, una strada.

C'è un libro di analisi transazionale che ha un titolo bellissimo: "Scoprire di esistere, decidere di vivere".

Ecco, un terapeuta potrebbe aiutarti in questo.

Poi, c'è il lavoro di una vita, da fare.

Ma questo vale per tutti, nessuno escluso.


----------



## lorelai (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Hai centrato un punto interessantissimo.
> *Non *ne ho, *non *ho fondamenta.
> Ho visto la mia famiglia disintegrarsi, a quell'età papà-mamma è tutta la tua vita. Il tuo mondo. Ho visto quel mondo dissolversi come sabbia tra le dita. Da lì ho imparato che *nulla *è permanente. *Non *esistono fondamenta. *Ne *concrete *ne *concettuali.
> Anche le mie certezze *non *sono mai tali. Sono continuamente sotto esame. Sono abituato a questionare tutto.
> ...


Quante negazioni in così poche righe... 
Ogni "no", un dolore.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Poi, c'è il lavoro di una vita, da fare.
> 
> Ma questo vale per tutti, nessuno escluso.


Già, solo che io sono tremendamente indietro con il lavoro.
C'è gente che semplicemente vive, felice di sé e della sua esistenza. E poi ci sono io, che a 35 anni ancora non sa....
Ma perché qualcosa che alla gran parte delle persone viene facile e istintivo, a me deve venire così difficile?

Mi leggerò il libro comunque. Appena finisco il libro (lunghissimo) che sto leggendo ora. Mi si addice, "l'uomo senza qualità"..


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Quante negazioni in così poche righe...
> Ogni "no", un dolore.


La negazione è l'altra faccia del vuoto..


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Avrei risposto più o meno con le stesse parole.
> 
> Tu scrivi che non sai vivere. Ma nel tuo cercare appigli esterni, si vede la volontà di trovarla, una strada.
> 
> ...


L'ho fatta per 4 anni e mezzo, molto tempo fa. A me ha aiutato molto.


----------



## lorelai (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io sono tremendamente indietro con il lavoro.
> C'è gente che semplicemente vive, felice di sé e della sua esistenza. E poi ci sono io, che a 35 anni ancora non sa....
> *Ma perché qualcosa che alla gran parte delle persone viene facile e istintivo, a me deve venire così difficile?
> *
> Mi leggerò il libro comunque. Appena finisco il libro (lunghissimo) che sto leggendo ora. Mi si addice, "un uomo senza qualità"..


E chi te l'ha raccontata, questa favoletta?
Ascolta, siamo quasi coetanei, e vedo greggi di irrisolti intorno a me.
Mi sembri molto più consapevole di altri che nemmeno sanno ascoltarsi.
Credimi, non è poco 

E poi... ognuno è al punto del lavoro in cui è.
E c'è perché viene da un punto ben preciso, che è solo suo.
Non è una gara, sei l'unico partecipante in questa maratona.
E' tutta tua.


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, solo che io sono tremendamente indietro con il lavoro.
> *C'è gente che semplicemente vive, felice di sé e della sua esistenza.* E poi ci sono io, che a 35 anni ancora non sa....
> Ma perché qualcosa che alla gran parte delle persone viene facile e istintivo, a me deve venire così difficile?
> 
> Mi leggerò il libro comunque. Appena finisco il libro (lunghissimo) che sto leggendo ora. Mi si addice, "l'uomo senza qualità"..


Non vorrei smontarti anche questa certezza, ma io di persone davvero serene e in pace con se stesse ne conosco poche.

Quello che voglio dire è che puoi riuscire ad arrivare a un buon livello di autostima e di equilibrio. Quel tanto che basta per poter vivere una vita soddisfacente. Ma non è che i problemi spariscano. Al primo colpo di vento, ti senti nuovamente vacillare. E ogni volta torni un po' indietro, ti sembra di dover reimparare tutto. Facciamo tutti fatica, tutti quanti.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Non è una gara, sei l'unico partecipante in questa maratona.


Già, ma sto sprecando i miei anni migliori in questo deserto di significato.

E.. perché essere consapevole mi dovrebbe aiutare? Sapere di avere un problema non mi dà la soluzione, anzi. Mi rende consapevole che ho un problema. Mi può deprimere sapere di avere un problema e essere incapace di risolverlo. Mi da la misura dei miei limiti. Limiti al di sotto di quello che vorrei.
Io vedo attorno a me greggi di inconsapevoli, che non si ascoltano, perché non c'è niente da ascoltare. Vivono, semplicemente, non si fanno domande. Non hanno bisogno di risposte. 
E mi sembra che siano, se non felici, almeno molto più sereni.
E anche molto meno pericolosi per chi gli sta vicino.


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma sto sprecando i miei anni migliori in questo deserto di significato.
> 
> E.. perché essere consapevole mi dovrebbe aiutare? *Sapere di avere un problema non mi dà la soluzione, anzi. Mi rende consapevole che ho un problema. *Mi può deprimere sapere di avere un problema e essere incapace di risolverlo. Mi da la misura dei miei limiti. Limiti al di sotto di quello che vorrei.
> Io vedo attorno a me greggi di inconsapevoli, che non si ascoltano, perché non c'è niente da ascoltare. Vivono, semplicemente, non si fanno domande. Non hanno bisogno di risposte.
> ...


Che è un primo passo. Poi puoi decidere se restare fermo alla pippa mentale, o darti da fare per trovarla, questa soluzione


----------



## lorelai (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma sto sprecando i miei anni migliori in questo deserto di significato.
> 
> E.. perché essere consapevole mi dovrebbe aiutare? Sapere di avere un problema non mi dà la soluzione, anzi. Mi rende consapevole che ho un problema. Mi può deprimere sapere di avere un problema e essere incapace di risolverlo. Mi da la misura dei miei limiti. Limiti al di sotto di quello che vorrei.
> Io vedo attorno a me greggi di inconsapevoli, che non si ascoltano, perché non c'è niente da ascoltare. Vivono, semplicemente, non si fanno domande. Non hanno bisogno di risposte.
> ...


Ti ha risposto Sole...
A dirti che hai un problema so' bboni tutti, inclusa una qualsiasi lorelai.
Una buona terapia non serve solo a focalizzare il problema, ti aiuta a smontare i meccanismi mentali in cui sei incastrato. Tu sei lì sott'acqua, a un pelo dalla superficie, e vedi solo il fondo. Il terapeuta ti mostra che puoi tirar fuori la testa, e respirare.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Che è un primo passo. Poi puoi decidere se restare fermo alla pippa mentale, o darti da fare per trovarla, questa soluzione


Già, per ora sono fermo alle pippe, mentali e non.. 
Per la soluzione.. Sapessi almeno da che parte guardare.. È questo quello che intendevo quando dicevo che è frustrante. È come avere un rompicapo irrisolvibile. Mi sembra di essere un deficiente incapace di risolverlo. Non so neanche da dove partire. E nel frattempo sarebbe bello se non facessi danni alle vite altrui...
Essere inconsapevoli. Avere quelle certezze incrollabili.. Fa vivere sereni.. credo..
Purtroppo credo che neppure la consapevolezza si possa scegliere.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Una buona terapia non serve solo a focalizzare il problema, ti aiuta a smontare i meccanismi mentali in cui sei incastrato. Tu sei lì sott'acqua, a un pelo dalla superficie, e vedi solo il fondo. Il terapeuta ti mostra che puoi tirar fuori la testa, e respirare.


Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta.. Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso... E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, per ora sono fermo alle pippe, mentali e non..
> Per la soluzione.. Sapessi almeno da che parte guardare.. È questo quello che intendevo quando dicevo che è frustrante. È come avere un rompicapo irrisolvibile. Mi sembra di essere un deficiente incapace di risolverlo. Non so neanche da dove partire. E nel frattempo *sarebbe bello se non facessi danni alle vite altrui...*
> Essere inconsapevoli. Avere quelle certezze incrollabili.. Fa vivere sereni.. credo..
> Purtroppo credo che neppure la consapevolezza si possa scegliere.


Però non metterci anche il senso di colpa, altrimenti davvero non ne esci 

Ascolta, lorelai ti ha dato un suggerimento utile. Quando sentiamo di non farcela da soli, non è male prendere in considerazione l'idea di chiedere un aiutino. Non scartarla a priori l'idea di un terapeuta. Non è sempre solo una perdita di tempo. Oggi ci sono approcci molto concreti, non immaginarti sdraiato su un lettino davanti a una mummia che prende appunti mentre tu parli per ore della tua infanzia!

Ovvio, è una decisione che va presa con convinzione... ma intanto pensaci su.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Ovvio, è una decisione che va presa con convinzione... ma intanto pensaci su.


Già, però dovrei trovarne uno occidentale. Non credo che con una differenza culturale troppo marcata riuscirei a fare grandi passi in avanti..
Ma no, non la ho scartata a priori..


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, però dovrei trovarne uno occidentale. Non credo che con una differenza culturale troppo marcata riuscirei a fare grandi passi in avanti..
> Ma no, non la ho scartata a priori..


Scusa, non avevo letto il tuo messaggio precedente al mio. Ottimo


----------



## lorelai (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
> Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta.. Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso... E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


Mi sembra un problema minore rispetto a tutto quello che sta venendo fuori.

Qui si tratta di Feather che tien fede,  per una volta, alla sua firma: "Non smettere di cercare ciò che ami o finiresti per amare ciò che trovi".

Feather, tu puoi smettere di cercare l'amore fuori, e cominciare da te.

Direi - just my two cents - che è l'unica cosa sensata da fare, se vuoi uscire da relazioni in cui il motore non è l'amore ma il bisogno.

E dopo questa perla di saggezza (e giuro che non sono pagata dalla Scuola di Analisi Transazionale) vado a nanna.



​


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Mbè?*



feather ha detto:


> Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
> Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta.. Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso... E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


Non serve una buona scusa per tua moglie, credo che iniziare a somministrarle piccole dosi di verità farebbe bene a tutti e due, ma a te di più ...


----------



## Spider (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Non serve una buona scusa per tua moglie, credo che iniziare a somministrarle piccole dosi di verità farebbe bene a tutti e due, ma a te di più ...
> E poi non preoccuparti


stò feath, ovvio vi prende per il culo a tutti.
addirittura... abbiamo la moglie che non sa cosa è... un terapeuta...
 roba da terzo o quarto mondo...
ma dove vive nella repubblica delle banane?
con la moglie scema, ignorante e devota?
La moglie sse mai fosse tutto vero, sa tutto...
aspetta solo il* manico*..che non arriva!!!!
ma ultimamente, Feath...ha controllato le fatture dell'idraulico?????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

secondo me, non emette fatture...stò INFAME!!!!!


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*E poi...*

... Il paradosso secondo me lo hai raggiunto nel temere che tua moglie si sente sfigata perché ha un marito che va dallo psicoterapeuta. Questa logica è tutto quello che disprezzi in lei, il primo passo da fare per liberarti da questo miasma è non adottarla mai. Meglio non darle diritto di cittadinanza nei tuoi pensieri; neanche ospitalità temporanea, nulla. Divieto di sosta e fermata


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Aggiungo...*

... che adottare degli schemi mentali che rifiutiamo non è molto salutare per l'anima. Ed è anche poco didattico per la moglie; magari qualche occasione di crescita in più le avrebbe giovato.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Feath mi dai impressione di essere un uomo molto profondo ... Che si avviluppa in se stesso
Capisco bene come quel non sentire il proprio compagno crei negli anni un vuoto
Il mio rammarico più grande e 'di non essere stata in grado di fare qualcosa di concreto anni fa per la mia coppia
Lamentarsi  non è la soluzione 

Io ho confessato  tutto , compreso tradimento e malessere ( che era causa)

Certo mio marito non lo descriverei come tua moglie , E'un uomo di successo in carriera , Ricco...ma Anaffettivo 
non passionale , noi per 6 anni non Siamo andati a letto e ti assicuro che non ci sono  inpedimenti fisici e siamo entrambi due persone di bella presenza molto piacevoli
Siamo un enigma x molti 
dafuori famigliada pubblicita'

Io ho rotto tutto questo 

Eppure adesso come adesso vedo quelli che definivo come suoi limiti ...Come differenze 
Lui ama così lui si rapporta così
Ha dei problemi che ha ammesso a se stesso e sta facendo il suo percorso

Non è facile ... soptutto quando agli occhi di tutti sei una pazza a rompere sto equilibrio ( finto)
Il sesso tanto passa,il matrimonio E' come un'azienda che deve buon funzionare le scappatelle ci stanno
Questo mi sento dire dai più

Ma io me ne frego

Voglio vederci a fondo ed essere io al limite a pensare di accontentarmi  di un equilibrio così 

Nel frattempo so che ci sono due persone che a modo loro x motivi diversi soffrono x me è questo non mi fa sentire figa

Mi fa capire che devo prendere una decisione e per farlo guardarmi dentro a fondo 

Forse sono diversa dalla tua amante che ha scelto x paura 
Ma non tanto alla fine
, ho avuto per adesso il coraggio di dire e guardare.
.. Ammetto però che chiudere un rapporto che li x li funziona ( noi abbiamo molto interessi in comune x cui quello che manca e' l aspetto profondo ...a me, mio marito poteva andare avanti anni così ) non è facile quando ci sono di mezzo dei bambini
X una mamma poi .

Il mio consiglio e' di guardare fuori da quella bolla di negatività 
e provare a dimenticare la tua amante che probabilmente ha scelto x comodità ...ma è pur sempre una scelta
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
> Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta.. Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso... E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


però... porca puttana. Scusa eh, ma non ci sto dentro. Tutto questo disprezzo per quella donna... che non ha fatto altro e non fa altro che essere quella che è sempre stata. La donna che TU hai sposato. E che forse, se avesse sposato un altro, sarebbe adesso apprezzata per gli stessi motivi per cui tu la disprezzi. Ma non è colpa sua, e perlomeno portale rispetto, ecchecazzo!


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Infatti ...*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però... porca puttana. Scusa eh, ma non ci sto dentro. Tutto questo disprezzo per quella donna... che non ha fatto altro e non fa altro che essere quella che è sempre stata. La donna che TU hai sposato. E che forse, se avesse sposato un altro, sarebbe adesso apprezzata per gli stessi motivi per cui tu la disprezzi. Ma non è colpa sua, e perlomeno portale rispetto, ecchecazzo!


...ciò che rende amarissima la situazione non è tanto la mancanza di amore, ma il disprezzo. 
Sul disprezzo non si può costruire nulla, neanche una amicizia, neanche il rispetto: disprezzare la persona con cui si condivide il letto è terribile. 
Penso al bimbo: come sei con il bimbo? Come ti senti nei confronti della sua educazione? Come gestisci il fatto che una persona che non stimi educhi tuo figlio?


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbri tu hai ragione
A volte addossare ad altri la colpa di bisogni non soddisfatti ti fa entrare in una dinamica strana 
È colpa sua se ....lei/lui non vede, e' povero dentro ecc ecc

Però io penso questa donna si rende conto di mancanze o fa buon viso a tutto e preferisce un rapporto così piuttosto che affrontare la situazione ?
A volte e ' più comodo non vedere l infelicita ' altrui
Io penso che x una coppia sia fondamentale che entrambi sentano mancanze se sono presenti..che si mettano in discussione che cerchino di crescere insieme 
È triste incolpare ma pure fingere che vada tutto bene 

Almeno io penso


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
> Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta..* Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso...* E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


com'è che hai sposato questa donna di cui sembri avere un'idea di cretina ?


----------



## free (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> com'è che hai sposato questa donna di cui sembri avere un'idea di cretina ?



ma si lamenta anche dell'amante, mi pare:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma si lamenta anche dell'amante, mi pare:singleeye:


si lamenta troppo.abbattiamolo


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Sbri tu hai ragione
> A volte addossare ad altri la colpa di bisogni non soddisfatti ti fa entrare in una dinamica strana
> È colpa sua se ....lei/lui non vede, e' povero dentro ecc ecc
> 
> ...


Ma non è mica quello, sai Rosa... 
Il problema è a monte della felicità, secondo me.
Questa è la donna che LUI ha sposato... e se non aveva una pistola alla testa, l'ha fatto a seguito di una serie di considerazioni.
Se quelle considerazioni erano sbagliate... mi dispiace per lui, davvero, perchè non è una situazione facile.
Ma in tutto questo... quella donna non ha colpe. Anzi... è una vittima di questa situazione, perchè lei non ha fatto altro che essere se stessa. Dico questo perchè è lui che lo ha raccontato.
Avrà i suoi limiti come persona, COME TUTTI NOI, ma non gli è diventata estranea perchè si è rivelata una persona diversa da quello che aveva mostrato di essere, non gli ha causato volontariamente questa infelicità che tanto gli pesa. E quindi non merita di essere oggetto di sarcasmo, di essere il bersaglio della sua insoddisfazione.
Io non so perchè lei resti con lui... ma è lui che dice che non vuole più lei come moglie, che si prenda quindi le sue responsabilità senza aspettare di trovare una stampella per giustificare le sue azioni o rifuggire dalla solitudine... oppure resti con lei ma rispettando la donna alla quale ha chiesto di formare una famiglia.
Rimanere con lei e lamentarsi della solitudine alla quale lei lo costringe... non ha senso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *si lamenta troppo*.abbattiamolo


secondo me sì.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Secondo me*

Quando l'ha sposata non si voleva bene.
Mi preoccupa però il fatto che nella amante scorge gli stessi limiti che gli fanno disprezzare la moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Quando l'ha sposata non si voleva bene.
> Mi preoccupa però il fatto che nella amante scorge gli stessi limiti che gli fanno disprezzare la moglie.


io mi domando se si sia mai chiesto di quali limiti loro abbiano visto in lui. Non lo dico per/con cattiveria, penso proprio che gli sia necessaria un'autocritica profonda e senza sconti, per trovare soddisfazione e direzione alla sua vita.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Diciamo che si lei non mi sembra una stronza ne un'egoista 
È se stessa 
Io ipotizzavo che forse potesse mettersi in discussione 
Non ho letto tutti tutti gli altri post 
Non so perché feath l abbia sposata 
Non credo nemmeno però la disprezzi forse si e' trovato a fianco una donna diversa da cui che credeva
Può capitare di disinnamorarsi anche senza motivi concreti 
A me è capitato di aver sposato un uomo che negli anni preso da se stesso e cambiato
Se invece questa donna e sempre stata tale dovrebbe lui essere di vero e parlarle chiaro
Almeno questo si

Scusate ma non riesco a seguire tutto x cui forse perdo passaggi importanti


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi domando se si sia mai chiesto di quali limiti loro abbiano visto in lui. Non lo dico per/con cattiveria, penso proprio che gli sia necessaria un'autocritica profonda e senza sconti, per trovare soddisfazione e direzione alla sua vita.


Sì, ecco: questa situazione di ingorgo dovrebbe indurlo a fermarsi e a cercare di cambiare e capire qualcosa di se. 
Mi sembra di capire che ritenga di avere sposato questa donna (i cui limiti gli erano chiari fin dall'inizio, pare) perché non osava sperare di meglio: poi però l'amore arriva e quando se ne va, se ne va per gli stessi motivi per cui la moglie non va bene. Qualche spunto: questo disprezzo può essere forse una difesa dalle delusioni? Ci sono caratteristiche specifiche che lo attraggono nel breve periodo (fare un figlio con una donna che si è pure sposata prima richiede un minimo di convinzione, per quanto rassegnati si possa essere) ma lo disgustano nel lungo? Mi scuso se posso sembrare dura ma questa storia mi colpisce molto perché lui mi ricorda quello che sarei potuta essere se fossi stata meno arrabbiata e ribelle... 
Talvolta la nebbia si dissolve, davvero.


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> ...ciò che rende amarissima la situazione non è tanto la mancanza di amore, ma il disprezzo.
> Sul disprezzo non si può costruire nulla, neanche una amicizia, neanche il rispetto: disprezzare la persona con cui si condivide il letto è terribile.
> Penso al bimbo: come sei con il bimbo? Come ti senti nei confronti della sua educazione? Come gestisci il fatto che una persona che non stimi educhi tuo figlio?



Io non credo che Feather provi disprezzo per sua moglie... e tantomeno che non la stimi come moglie o come madre.
Trova in lei dei limiti che ora fatica ad accettare:cultura, educazione, approccio alla vita...
In questo momento ha aperto un vaso di pandora... e non riesce più a rimetterci dentro i demoni che ne sono usciti. 
Parla di se stesso come di un uomo che ha infilato un errore dietro l'altro al quale la moglie... fa tenerezza... Mi sembra si rapporti a lei più come un "fratello" che come un marito. 
Ha fatto l'errore di rassegnarsi anzi tempo ed ora (a causa delle emozioni vissute con l'amante e della negatività che ha addosso) a parer mio, amplifica anche i "Limiti" della moglie che oltretutto ha già un matrimonio fallito alle spalle... 
Non la disprezza, semplicemente la guarda e non la sente più come propria...e proietta su di lei parte delle sue frustrazioni di uomo. Non dico che sia corretto nei confronti della moglie... semplicemente penso che il suo malessere abbia preso il sopravvento, e come non riesce a vedere con obiettività l'amante... è ancora più frustrato dall'immagine della moglie... in un contesto che non sente più suo (figlio escluso, più volte ha ribadito che è la gioia più grande della sua vita..) questo a mio modesto parere..


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Questa logica è tutto quello che disprezzi in lei





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tutto questo disprezzo per quella donna...





Ecate ha detto:


> ...ciò che rende amarissima la situazione non è tanto la mancanza di amore, ma il disprezzo.
> Sul disprezzo non si può costruire nulla, neanche una amicizia, neanche il rispetto: disprezzare la persona con cui si condivide il letto è terribile.
> Penso al bimbo: come sei con il bimbo? Come ti senti nei confronti della sua educazione? Come gestisci il fatto che una persona che non stimi educhi tuo figlio?





Minerva ha detto:


> com'è che hai sposato questa donna di cui sembri avere un'idea di cretina ?





Minerva ha detto:


> si lamenta troppo.abbattiamolo





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma in tutto questo... quella donna non ha colpe. Anzi... è una vittima di questa situazione, perchè lei non ha fatto altro che essere se stessa.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi domando se si sia mai chiesto di quali limiti loro abbiano visto in lui.





rosa3 ha detto:


> Diciamo che si lei non mi sembra una stronza ne un'egoista
> È se stessa
> Non credo nemmeno però la disprezzi





Calipso ha detto:


> Io non credo che Feather provi disprezzo per sua moglie... e tantomeno che non la stimi come moglie o come madre.
> Trova in lei dei limiti che ora fatica ad accettare:cultura, educazione, approccio alla vita...
> In questo momento ha aperto un vaso di pandora... e non riesce più a rimetterci dentro i demoni che ne sono usciti.
> Parla di se stesso come di un uomo che ha infilato un errore dietro l'altro al quale la moglie... fa tenerezza... Mi sembra si rapporti a lei più come un "fratello" che come un marito.
> Non la disprezza, semplicemente la guarda e non la sente più come propria... Non dico che sia corretto nei confronti della moglie... semplicemente penso che il suo malessere abbia preso il sopravvento, e come non riesce a vedere con obiettività l'amante... è ancora più frustrato dall'immagine della moglie... in un contesto che non sente più suo (figlio escluso, più volte ha ribadito che è la gioia più grande della sua vita..) questo a mio modesto parere..


Il tuo modesto parere sintetizza benissimo.
Forse mi sono spiegato male in effetti, ho detto di lei quello che ho detto, non per disprezzo. Semplicemente come un dato di fatto. La conosco bene e so come reagisce, so quello che sa e non sa.
Pensa che, quando parlo, talvolta uso una parola di uso non comunissimo e.. so esattamente quando sa il significato e quando no. Non sbaglio praticamente mai.
Non è disprezzo, è così e basta. Prendere o lasciare.
Lei è una bravissima moglie e un'ottima madre. Da lei mio figlio imparerà la gentilezza, l'amore, la presenza, la devozione. Non sono cose irrilevanti, tutt'altro. Sono sicuro che crescerà mio figlio con amore. Cosa IMPORTANTISSIMA per un bambino. Forse LA cosa più importante di tutte.
Ma sicuramente non riceverà stimoli intellettuali da lei. Cosa che peraltro mia moglie sa benissimo, me lo ha sottolineato lei più volte. L'aspetto "culturale" della sua educazione è delegato a me. Questo me lo ha detto più volte lei, senza che io tirassi fuori l'argomento.
Lei è così, non è disprezzo, è così e basta.
Quello che ha detto Calipso è correttissimo, parola per parola, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.
Ho infatti detto più volte che non è colpa sua. Lei non ha colpe. Sono io ad averla trascita in questa situazione. Per questo me ne prendo tutta la responsabilità. L'errore è mio, non suo. Non mi lamento di lei. Lei è così, punto. Solo pensavo non fossero cose così importanti, che altri suoi pregi compensassero ampiamente. E che comunque o così o niente.
Non mi lamento neppure dell'amante. È di un'altra pasta, è molto intelligente ma.. non sono io la cosa che vuole. L'unica lamentela verso la mia amante è che avrebbe dovuto dirmi da subito che voleva solo scopare. Invece di dirmi: ti amo alla follia. Questa è l'unica lamentela che ho da fare. Per il resto.. lei è così, ha fatto la sua scelta, visto i casini che combino con le relazioni posso dire che forse ha fatto la scelta giusta. Almeno non sarò responsabile di un altro sfacelo.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Talvolta la nebbia si dissolve, davvero.


A volte mi viene voglia di andarmene su un eremo in montagna e stare da solo. Almeno li non posso fare danni e non mi creo aspettative.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io penso che x una coppia sia fondamentale che entrambi sentano mancanze se sono presenti..che si mettano in discussione che cerchino di crescere insieme
> È triste incolpare ma pure fingere che vada tutto bene


Lei vede che non sono felice. Ma (credo) non sa cosa fare. E non lo sa perché non c'è niente che possa fare. Lei è così, non ha margini di crescita, lei è così e basta. Lo è sempre stata ed è felice così.
Sono io quello "perso". E lei non mi può accompagnare in questo.
Devo solo capire se posso starle a fianco comunque oppure no.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E quindi non merita di essere oggetto di sarcasmo, di essere il bersaglio della sua insoddisfazione.
> Io non so perchè lei resti con lui... ma è lui che dice che non vuole più lei come moglie, che si prenda quindi le sue responsabilità senza aspettare di trovare una stampella per giustificare le sue azioni o rifuggire dalla solitudine... oppure resti con lei ma rispettando la donna alla quale ha chiesto di formare una famiglia.
> Rimanere con lei e lamentarsi della solitudine alla quale lei lo costringe... non ha senso.


Mai neanche PENSATO che sia colpa sua o che meriti sarcasmo e disprezzo. Infatti il mio non voleva essere ne l'uno nell'altro. Provo solo un'immensa gratitudine per quello che ha fatto e continua a fare. 
Il problema è mio, non suo.
La solitudine che provo non è colpa sua, non è lei a -costringermi-. Il problema è mio, sto solo dicendo che lei non mi può aiutare in questo. Non le sto dando colpe.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mai neanche PENSATO che sia colpa sua o che meriti sarcasmo e disprezzo. Infatti il mio non voleva essere ne l'uno nell'altro. Provo solo un'immensa gratitudine per quello che ha fatto e continua a fare.
> Il problema è mio, non suo.
> La solitudine che provo non è colpa sua, non è lei a -costringermi-. Il problema è mio, sto solo dicendo che lei non mi può aiutare in questo. Non le sto dando colpe.


ok. Hai sposato una persona intellettualmente limitata, questo stai dicendo. Chiediti perchè allora: non limitarti però a tirare fuori i motivi che ti piacciono, a dire che sei stato superficiale. Noi scegliamo le persone con cui stiamo soprattutto per motivi meramente egoistici.
Scegliamo una persona perchè ci fa stare bene, è funzionale ai nostri bisogni, riempie i nostri vuoti.
Adesso tu sei in balìa del tuo vacuum: per questo cerco di farti tirare fuori quale, esattamente, esso sia.
... noi possiamo essere soddisfatti solo dal nostro operato, da noi stessi, non dalla commemorazione di noi che possono fare altri, a me pare invece che tu ti aspetti di ritrovare un senso ed una direzione solo tramite qualcuno che sia altro da te. E secondo me questo non è possibile.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scegliamo una persona perchè ci fa stare bene, è funzionale ai nostri bisogni, riempie i nostri vuoti.
> Adesso tu sei in balìa del tuo vacuum: per questo cerco di farti tirare fuori quale, esattamente, esso sia.
> ... noi possiamo essere soddisfatti solo dal nostro operato, da noi stessi, non dalla commemorazione di noi che possono fare altri, a me pare invece che tu ti aspetti di ritrovare un senso ed una direzione solo tramite qualcuno che sia altro da te. E secondo me questo non è possibile.


Infatti lei era funzionale alla creazione di una famiglia. Compito che ha assolto e continua ad assolvere in modo più che egregio.
Pensavo che ciò fosse sufficiente, invece ora mi rendo conto di cosa vuol dire avere una compagna con cui potersi aprire, confidare, aprire se stessi. Tutte cose che con lei non posso fare. E ora mi pesa.
Hai ragione, non sarà un'altra persona ha dare senso al vivere, ma quel senso, ammesso che mai lo trovi, sarà per me solo. Non posso dividerlo con nessuno. 
Non so quale sia questo vuoto, solo pensavo, speravo che una compagna mi potesse accompagnare in questo vuoto, tenermi la mano e farmi sentire meno solo. E chissà, anche aiutarmi nella ricerca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti lei era funzionale alla creazione di una famiglia. Compito che ha assolto e continua ad assolvere in modo più che egregio.
> Pensavo che ciò fosse sufficiente, invece ora mi rendo conto di cosa vuol dire avere una compagna con cui potersi aprire, confidare, aprire se stessi. Tutte cose che con lei non posso fare. E ora mi pesa.
> Hai ragione, non sarà un'altra persona ha dare senso al vivere, ma quel senso, ammesso che mai lo trovi, sarà per me solo. Non posso dividerlo con nessuno.
> Non so quale sia questo vuoto, solo pensavo, speravo che una compagna mi potesse accompagnare in questo vuoto, tenermi la mano e farmi sentire meno solo. E chissà, anche aiutarmi nella ricerca.


Io ti dico quello che percepisco, non voglio dare un'accezione positiva o negativa, nè credo di poter capire davvero... ma ho l'impressione che tu senta il bisogno di ... elevarti. E che questo bisogno stia condizionando le tue scelte, come se sentissi la necessità del riconoscimento da parte di chi ti sta accanto di una tua eccellenza in qualche ambito, senza sapere esattamente quale esso sia.

Le frasi che scrivi mi danno l'impressione di una profonda frustrazione ed io perlomeno mi sento frustrata quando non ho chiari i miei obiettivi, quando non riesco a capire, o non mi decido a scegliere, ciò che voglio davvero.
Perchè poi, una volta individuato l'obbiettivo, anche se non è alla nostra immediata portata, siamo così concentrati nel perseguirlo che non abbiamo neppure il tempo per sentire la fatica che stiamo facendo.
Quello che mi chiedevo è se tu per caso non abbia un qualche progetto che continui ad accantonare... al quale però non hai mai smesso di pensare.


----------



## Anais (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti lei era funzionale alla creazione di una famiglia. Compito che ha assolto e continua ad assolvere in modo più che egregio.
> Pensavo che ciò fosse sufficiente, invece ora mi rendo conto di cosa vuol dire avere una compagna con cui potersi aprire, confidare, aprire se stessi. Tutte cose che con lei non posso fare. E ora mi pesa.
> Hai ragione, non sarà un'altra persona ha dare senso al vivere, ma quel senso, ammesso che mai lo trovi, sarà per me solo. Non posso dividerlo con nessuno.
> Non so quale sia questo vuoto, solo pensavo, speravo che una compagna mi potesse accompagnare in questo vuoto, tenermi la mano e farmi sentire meno solo. E chissà, anche aiutarmi nella ricerca.



Posso dirti che hai rotto?
Smettila di lagnarti.
Hai una famiglia, una moglie affettuosa e un figlio.
O stai o vai.
E  se vai, l'importante è che tu stia vicino a tua moglie nei momenti di  sconforto e a tuo figlio, pensi di farcela?
O è troppo complicato anche questo?
...non credo che una donna così buona ti  impedirà mai di frequentare con costanza tuo figlio. Quindi vedi d non andare in depressione, perchè allora li si che sarebbero guai.
Ma sta attento, che anche le più dolci e remissive si possono trasformare, se ferite, in belve feroci.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lei è così, non ha margini di crescita, lei è così e basta. Lo è sempre stata ed è felice così.
> Sono io quello "perso". E lei non mi può accompagnare in questo.
> Devo solo capire se posso starle a fianco comunque oppure no.


Uhm ... Sarò una sognatrice ma credo che non esista essere umano senza margini di crescita


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Posso dirti che hai rotto?
> Smettila di lagnarti.
> Hai una famiglia, una moglie affettuosa e un figlio.
> O stai o vai.
> ...


E chi si lagna. Spiego come stanno le cose.
E no, lei non mi impedirebbe di vedere mio figlio e non si trasformerebbe.

Devo appunto capire se andare o stare.. O almeno lasciarle la possibilità di scelta a lei.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Le frasi che scrivi mi danno l'impressione di una profonda frustrazione ed io perlomeno mi sento frustrata quando non ho chiari i miei obiettivi, quando non riesco a capire, o non mi decido a scegliere, ciò che voglio davvero.
> Quello che mi chiedevo è se tu per caso non abbia un qualche progetto che continui ad accantonare... al quale però non hai mai smesso di pensare.


La frustrazione c'è sicuramente, ma non è colpa sua. 
Purtroppo no, non c'è nessun progetto. Mi sento solo come ingabbiato in una esistenza che si perpetua sempre uguale a se stessa. Senza prospettive di cambiamento.
Alla fine, avrò 70 anni, mi guarderò indietro e cos'ho fatto della mia vita?
Andato a lavorare, mangiato, dormito.. Come una pianta..
Cos'ho costruito? A cosa è servita la mia esistenza?


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ecco vedi...*



feather ha detto:


> Mah.. se trovo un buon terapeuta, e una buona scusa per mia moglie.. Potrei anche provare..
> Già il fatto di dire a mia moglie, vado da un terapeauta.. Non sa neppure cosa sia di preciso... E comincerebbe con mille domande.. E alla fine rimarebbe con il dubbio che il marito è un pelo andato fuori di testa.. Penserà di essere un po' sfigata. Prima il marito non la ama più, ora è pure andato fuori squadra...


 Io non penso che tu non rispetti tua moglie nel senso più "formale" del termine: la rispetti a tal punto da essere preoccupato per lei perché i suoi limiti la porterebbero a star male se tu facessi qualcosa per te, che non è solo legittimo, ma potrebbe fare del bene anche a lei. La "disprezzi" nel senso che pensi non possa capire una cosa del genere (utilità di un supporto psicologico, mica la teoria della relatività o la bellezza di Chagall)
Poi magari è vero, non può capirlo: però a questo punto mi sembra che ci possano essere dei problemi notevoli anche dove invece ti soddisfa, soprattutto quando il bimbo crescerà. Sai, mi ha stupito un po' come tu possa assecondare questa folle scala di valori, anche solo con un ragionamento... ( l'amore non c'è più, ok, ma anche lo psicologo no, questo è troppo! Ecco, io qui cercherei di farla ragionare, per rispetto. È di questo tipo di disprezzo che parlavo)


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La frustrazione c'è sicuramente, ma non è colpa sua.
> Purtroppo no, non c'è nessun progetto. Mi sento solo come ingabbiato in una esistenza che si perpetua sempre uguale a se stessa. Senza prospettive di cambiamento.
> Alla fine, avrò 70 anni, mi guarderò indietro e cos'ho fatto della mia vita?
> Andato a lavorare, mangiato, dormito.. Come una pianta..
> Cos'ho costruito? A cosa è servita la mia esistenza?



Sarò lapidaria, ma non per sprezzo, solo perchè ho da fare.

Datti al volontariato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> La frustrazione c'è sicuramente, ma non è colpa sua.
> Purtroppo no, non c'è nessun progetto. Mi sento solo come ingabbiato in una esistenza che si perpetua sempre uguale a se stessa. Senza prospettive di cambiamento.
> Alla fine, avrò 70 anni, mi guarderò indietro e cos'ho fatto della mia vita?
> Andato a lavorare, mangiato, dormito.. Come una pianta..
> *Cos'ho costruito? A cosa è servita la mia esistenza?*


Minchia. Scusa. E che pensavi di dover combinare di così eclatante da dover essere annoverato tra le persone che hanno aiutato l'umanità? Cos'hai fatto, come ti sei preparato, cosa hai sacrificato per questo?
Come alla maggior parte di noi mortali, non ti è dato di sapere a cosa sia servita la tua esistenza. Magari un giorno tuo figlio farà frenare una macchina che se non avesse frenato avrebbe investito la persona che inventerà la cura per il cancro... che ne sai? Non fosse stato per te... ma molto probabilmente non lo saprai mai. Magari la tua esistenza sarà servita solo a generare ricordi in chi ti ha conosciuto. Se vuoi dare uno scopo alla tua vita esci e trovatelo, vai a fare volontariato, fatti un'orto, adotta a distanza, scrivi un libro, comincia uno sport... ce ne sono a pacchi di cose da fare.
Tranne stare lì ad autocommiserarti, ovviamente.
l'autocommiserazione ci illude di non potere e ci impelaga come le sabbie mobili... è una tentazione fortissima, a volte, quella di stare lì a cullarci nel vorrei ma non posso. Quando la tronchiamo però, rinasciamo.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. Scusa. E che pensavi di dover combinare di così eclatante da dover essere annoverato tra le persone che hanno aiutato l'umanità? Cos'hai fatto, come ti sei preparato, cosa hai sacrificato per questo?
> Come alla maggior parte di noi mortali, non ti è dato di sapere a cosa sia servita la tua esistenza. Magari un giorno tuo figlio farà frenare una macchina che se non avesse frenato avrebbe investito la persona che inventerà la cura per il cancro... che ne sai? Non fosse stato per te... ma molto probabilmente non lo saprai mai. Magari la tua esistenza sarà servita solo a generare ricordi in chi ti ha conosciuto. Se vuoi dare uno scopo alla tua vita esci e trovatelo, vai a fare volontariato, fatti un'orto, adotta a distanza, scrivi un libro, comincia uno sport... ce ne sono a pacchi di cose da fare.
> Tranne stare lì ad autocommiserarti, ovviamente.
> l'autocommiserazione ci illude di non potere e ci impelaga come le sabbie mobili... è una tentazione fortissima, a volte, quella di stare lì a cullarci nel vorrei ma non posso. Quando la tronchiamo però, rinasciamo.



Grazie.

Peccato non ti posso ornare di un diadema di smeraldo, crisopazio e zaffiri.


----------



## Carola (8 Ottobre 2013)

Grande sbri

Feath ragiona con calma ora sei in un vortice

Ogni essere umano porta con se frustrazioni gioie ecc
Non lasciarti tirare dentro da sto stato depressivo
Fatti aiutare innanzitutto
E si aiuta se puoi
Fare volontariato riporta di molto con i piedi x terra

Poi due cose
Hai un bimbo, ti pare poco ?

Due ...non pensi che questo tuo agire pensare piangerei un po' addosso abbia spaventato anche la tua amante
Insomma lei non mi pareva cuor di leone
Tu messo così ....

Datti una mossa reagisci hai 35 anni!!!!


----------



## Calipso (8 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Grande sbri
> 
> Feath ragiona con calma ora sei in un vortice
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Peccato non ti posso ornare di un diadema di smeraldo, crisopazio e zaffiri.


orcocan... ho visto un errore gravissimissimo... se passa Min mi uccide.
Mi si era chiusa un pochino la vena... chiedo pietà


----------



## Minerva (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> orcocan... ho visto un errore gravissimissimo... se passa Min mi uccide.
> Mi si era chiusa un pochino la vena... chiedo pietà


cosa vuoi che uccida ....tempo fa ho scritto a congiunzione con l'acca


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa vuoi che uccida ....tempo fa ho scritto a congiunzione con l'acca


secondo me queste cose mi succedono perchè non scrivo più a penna. E' una tragedia...


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pensa che, quando parlo, talvolta uso una parola di uso non comunissimo e.. so esattamente quando sa il significato e quando no. Non sbaglio praticamente mai.
> Non è disprezzo, è così e basta. Prendere o lasciare.
> Lei è una bravissima moglie e un'ottima madre.


Siete entrambi di madrelingua italiana?


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Un po' di psicologia spicciola: mi ricordo che sei figlio unico e che i tuoi hanno divorziato. Ecco, potrebbe essere una cosa tipo "perché sono nato se neanche sono riuscito a tenere insieme i miei genitori?" Lo so che è estremamente banale, però potrebbe essere la base su cui si fonda questa tua "ambizione cosmica" di dover essere al mondo per uno scopo elevato.

Guarda la bellezza che hai intorno: hai un figlio, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai costruito una famiglia, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai lavorato con onestà, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai rispetto per gli altri, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Devo continuare?

Nessuno lo sa perché è al mondo. Esistiamo, facciamo del nostro meglio, lasciamo quello che possiamo, anche solo il ricordo di un nostro sorriso. Se il tuo malesse è dovuto al fatto che non starai nei libri di storia, avresti dovuto avere un'ambizione concreta, tipo voler trovare la cura per il cancro, e non cosmica, generica.

Magari, se guardi bene dentro di te, c'è qualcosa che vorresti fare, qualcosa che ti permetterebbe di stare al mondo con un po' di pace, ma per farlo, per guardare così a fondo dentro di te, devi farti aiutare, perché, per quanto analitico tu possa essere, non riuscirai mai ad ammettere che questo qualcosa c'è e non riuscirai mai ad accettare che cosa è.

Non è mai troppo tardi per lavoraci su... te lo dice una che è già nonna a livello concettuale... 

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Hai centrato un punto interessantissimo.
> Non ne ho, non ho fondamenta.
> Ho visto la mia famiglia disintegrarsi, a quell'età papà-mamma è tutta la tua vita. Il tuo mondo. Ho visto quel mondo dissolversi come sabbia tra le dita. Da lì ho imparato che nulla è permanente. Non esistono fondamenta. Ne concrete ne concettuali.
> Anche le mie certezze non sono mai tali. Sono continuamente sotto esame. Sono abituato a questionare tutto.
> ...


Non vuoi correre il rischio di riuscire dove i tuoi sono falliti?



feather ha detto:


> Già, per ora sono fermo alle pippe, mentali e non..
> Per la soluzione.. Sapessi almeno da che parte guardare.. È questo quello che intendevo quando dicevo che è frustrante. È come avere un rompicapo irrisolvibile. Mi sembra di essere un deficiente incapace di risolverlo. Non so neanche da dove partire. E nel frattempo sarebbe bello se non facessi danni alle vite altrui...
> Essere inconsapevoli. Avere quelle certezze incrollabili.. Fa vivere sereni.. credo..
> Purtroppo credo che neppure la consapevolezza si possa scegliere.


Credo che la mia domanda "scema" qui sopra possa farti vedere che chiunque (anche una Lorelei o una Brunetta qualsiasi :mexican possono dirti cose che ti fanno vedere la situazione da un punto di vista diverso, pensa a come potrebbe aiutarti a trovare una vera consapevolezza un terapeuta.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Minchia. Scusa. E che pensavi di dover combinare di così eclatante da dover essere annoverato tra le persone che hanno aiutato l'umanità? Cos'hai fatto, come ti sei preparato, cosa hai sacrificato per questo?
> Come alla maggior parte di noi mortali, non ti è dato di sapere a cosa sia servita la tua esistenza. Magari un giorno tuo figlio farà frenare una macchina che se non avesse frenato avrebbe investito la persona che inventerà la cura per il cancro... che ne sai? Non fosse stato per te... ma molto probabilmente non lo saprai mai. Magari la tua esistenza sarà servita solo a generare ricordi in chi ti ha conosciuto. Se vuoi dare uno scopo alla tua vita esci e trovatelo, vai a fare volontariato, fatti un'orto, adotta a distanza, scrivi un libro, comincia uno sport... ce ne sono a pacchi di cose da fare.
> Tranne stare lì ad autocommiserarti, ovviamente.
> l'autocommiserazione ci illude di non potere e ci impelaga come le sabbie mobili... è una tentazione fortissima, a volte, quella di stare lì a cullarci nel vorrei ma non posso. Quando la tronchiamo però, rinasciamo.





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Peccato non ti posso ornare di un diadema di smeraldo, crisopazio e zaffiri.


Io aggiungo gli altri colori.

Però io credo che non sia un problema solo di Feather di non saper trovare un senso alla vita. E' un problema culturale contemporaneo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un po' di psicologia spicciola: mi ricordo che sei figlio unico e che i tuoi hanno divorziato. Ecco, potrebbe essere una cosa tipo "perché sono nato se neanche sono riuscito a tenere insieme i miei genitori?" Lo so che è estremamente banale, però potrebbe essere la base su cui si fonda questa tua "ambizione cosmica" di dover essere al mondo per uno scopo elevato.
> 
> Guarda la bellezza che hai intorno: hai un figlio, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai costruito una famiglia, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai lavorato con onestà, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai rispetto per gli altri, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Devo continuare?
> 
> ...


Ricordiamoci però che se l'amante avesse accettato di stare con lui avrebbe trovato il senso della vita nell'essere capito e amato, non aspira al Nobel


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordiamoci però che se l'amante avesse accettato di stare con lui avrebbe trovato il senso della vita nell'essere capito e amato, non aspira al Nobel


Ma io non l'ho letta così. Mi sembra che anche per lei non ha risparmiato certe critiche... e comunque, è lui che è convinto che lui non si sente realizzato perché non ha La Compagna accanto... io credo che le cose siano un tantino diverse, nella realtà... naturalmente, è un mio pensiero, eh? Non la metto come verità assoluta. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma io non l'ho letta così. Mi sembra che anche per lei non ha risparmiato certe critiche... e comunque, è lui che è convinto che lui non si sente realizzato perché non ha La Compagna accanto... io credo che le cose siano un tantino diverse, nella realtà... naturalmente, è un mio pensiero, eh? Non la metto come verità assoluta. :smile:


Appunto. L'amante non ha mollato il marito per lui, se no il senso della vita l'avrebbe trovato (almeno momentaneamente ma questa è un'altra storia) .


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Siete entrambi di madrelingua italiana?


No, solo io.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> almeno momentaneamente


Questa è un'altra paura che ho... Ed è il motivo per cui, tutto sommato, forse la mia ex amante ha fatto bene a starmi alla larga.
È possibile, forse anche probabile, che non sia semplicemente pronto per un rapporto di coppia.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io credo che non sia un problema solo di Feather di non saper trovare un senso alla vita. E' un problema culturale contemporaneo.


Il libro che sto leggendo parla proprio di questo. Infatti mi ci riconosco abbastanza...


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vuoi correre il rischio di riuscire dove i tuoi sono falliti?


Non hanno fallito. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
Mia mamma si è trovata di fianco un estraneo. Credo che alla fine abbia vissuto qualcosa non molto dissimile da quello che sto vivendo io.
Non è stato un "fallimento", più una presa di coscienza direi. Almeno per lei. Per mio padre invece è stata una bastonata nei denti. Credo che ancora oggi non abbia ben capito come e perché.
Io rimpiango solo il fatto di non essermi fermato in tempo.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*I termini forbiti che non capisce...*



feather ha detto:


> No, solo io.


...sono in italiano o nella sua lingua madre?
Perché se sono parole italiane è un conto, se sono nella sua lingua è un altro.


----------



## feather (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> ...sono in italiano o nella sua lingua madre?
> Perché se sono parole italiane è un conto, se sono nella sua lingua è un altro.


No no, i termini sono in inglese. Lei di italiano non parla una parola. 
La cosa drammatica è che lei ha fatto le scuole in inglese, dovrebbe insegnarlo lei a me, invece ho un vocabolario più ampio del suo. :-((


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

*Ohi ohi*



feather ha detto:


> No, solo io.





feather ha detto:


> No no, i termini sono in inglese. Lei di italiano non parla una parola.
> La cosa drammatica è che lei ha fatto le scuole in inglese, dovrebbe insegnarlo lei a me, invece ho un vocabolario più ampio del suo. :-((


Ahia.
Come ti trovi li? Ti senti facente parte del tessuto sociale? O la cosa non ti interessa perché le tue convenzioni sociali sono altre? O le convenzioni non ti interessano proprio? Non hai parlato di questi aspetti ma mi sembrano importanti non tanto per te ma per determinare la tua estraneità alle persone che fanno parte del tuo mondo (non il bimbo, mai lo penserei e mai mi permetterei di dire una cosa così )


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahia.
> Come ti trovi li? Ti senti facente parte del tessuto sociale? O la cosa non ti interessa perché le tue convenzioni sociali sono altre? O le convenzioni non ti interessano proprio? Non hai parlato di questi aspetti ma mi sembrano importanti non tanto per te ma per determinare la tua estraneità alle persone che fanno parte del tuo mondo (non il bimbo, mai lo penserei e mai mi permetterei di dire una cosa così )



Elemento importante, in effetti.


----------



## Fantastica (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Già, ma sto sprecando i miei anni migliori in questo deserto di significato.


E chi lo dice che sono i tuoi anni migliori? Ah, la vita è tutta una sorpresa! Comincia a non pensare che sono i tuoi anni migliori. Potrebbero essere i paggiori.


----------



## lolapal (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. L'amante non ha mollato il marito per lui, se no il senso della vita l'avrebbe trovato (almeno momentaneamente ma questa è un'altra storia) .


Però anche questo ci sta con quello che dicevo io prima, con il non essere stato così importante quando sono nato: qualcuno che sceglie me, che rinuncia a tutto per me, perché io sono più importante di tutto e tutti. Se non lo fa, io non valgo la pena...
Sempre IMO!


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti sono le domande che mi sto facendo anch'io.
> Ora lei ha mollato tutto ed è sparita. Ma se anche, ora, tornasse.. Mi farei esattamente queste domande.
> Non credo che, per quanto ne sia ancora innamorato, mi fiderei più.
> Io sono sempre stato per lei un aspetto secondario e sacrificabile della sua vita. *Io voglio essere la priorità della mia compagna, non un accessorio sacrificabile. E non sono stato questa priorità per lei. Non lo ero in passato e non potrò quindi esserlo in futuro*.


E lei è la tua priorità per te? O lo è stata? Ammetto che fatico a comprendere questi discorsi. Ma è un limite mio.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> *L'unica lamentela verso la mia amante è che avrebbe dovuto dirmi da subito che voleva solo scopare. Invece di dirmi: ti amo alla follia.* Questa è l'unica lamentela che ho da fare. Per il resto.. lei è così, ha fatto la sua scelta, visto i casini che combino con le relazioni posso dire che forse ha fatto la scelta giusta. Almeno non sarò responsabile di un altro sfacelo.


Hai ragione. Ha sbagliato. Però smettila di darti colpe e soprattutto di cercare fuori quello di riempire un vuoto che è solo tuo.


----------



## Ecate (8 Ottobre 2013)

Quando si è culturalmente lontani non si può giocare di sfumature sulle parole. Certe sottigliezze si comunicano con maggiore difficoltà e l'aspetto linguistico della comunicazione viene sfrondato, denudato: la parola è senza accessori, scarna e rude. Non volteggia e non gioca. Può essere frustrante, può essere meraviglioso. Per chi è abituato a fare il prestidigitatore con se stesso può essere un toccasana per l'anima. Però serve una sincerità immensa.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non hanno fallito. Almeno dal mio punto di vista.
> Mia mamma si è trovata di fianco un estraneo. *Credo che alla fine abbia vissuto qualcosa non molto dissimile da quello che sto vivendo io.*
> Non è stato un "fallimento", più una presa di coscienza direi. Almeno per lei. Per mio padre invece è stata una bastonata nei denti. Credo che ancora oggi non abbia ben capito come e perché.
> Io rimpiango solo il fatto di non essermi fermato in tempo.


Oh dici? 


lolapal ha detto:


> Però anche questo ci sta con quello che dicevo io prima, con *il non essere stato così importante quando sono nato: qualcuno che sceglie me, che rinuncia a tutto per me, perché io sono più importante di tutto e tutti. Se non lo fa, io non valgo la pena...*
> Sempre IMO!


E' sempre un'opinione personale quella di chiunque. Tu lo dici ogni volta:up:.
Ma anch'io esprimo quel che penso io, non Lothar :carneval:


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un po' di psicologia spicciola: mi ricordo che sei figlio unico e che i tuoi hanno divorziato. Ecco, potrebbe essere una cosa tipo "perché sono nato se neanche sono riuscito a tenere insieme i miei genitori?" Lo so che è estremamente banale, però potrebbe essere la base su cui si fonda questa tua "ambizione cosmica" di dover essere al mondo per uno scopo elevato.
> 
> Guarda la bellezza che hai intorno: hai un figlio, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai costruito una famiglia, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai lavorato con onestà, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Hai rispetto per gli altri, conterà qualcosa? Non è meraviglioso? Devo continuare?
> 
> ...


Brava Lola.


----------



## Sole (8 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh dici? View attachment 7585
> 
> E' sempre un'opinione personale quella di chiunque. Tu lo dici ogni volta:up:.
> Ma anch'io esprimo quel che penso io, non Lothar :carneval:


Meglio ribadirlo, non ha tutti i torti


----------



## Nordica (9 Ottobre 2013)

a me suona così triste stare insieme e dormire nello stesso letto senza fare l'amore. almeno dormite in letti separati. ovvio che tua moglie spera che ti passa tutto e che ritornate felici. se non la vuoi, lasciala andare. non tenerla stretta a te. anche io capisco il discorso 'per il bene del piccolo', ma qui non parliamo di una coppia che litiga, che cerca equilibrio, ma di una coppia 'morta'. devi lasciarla andare, e devi darle tu il calcio, se non ce qualcosa dentro di te che ti lega ancora a lei. poverella, lei li ad accudirvi, senza una vita sessuale, senza una parola di conforto, con un uomo che le ha detto che non la ama. se le vuoi bene, lasciala andare, ti stupirai nel vedere che in poco tempo troverà 'la persona che la ama'! non tenerla prigioniera! ti prego....


----------



## feather (9 Ottobre 2013)

Nordica ha detto:


> a me suona così triste stare insieme e dormire nello stesso letto senza fare l'amore. almeno dormite in letti separati.


Non lo ha voluto lei. Dice che avrebbe dato un brutto esempio al bambino.. Qualunque cosa volesse dire..
In effetti dovrò parlarle proprio in questi termini... Ma la farà soffrire.. Ancora....


----------



## feather (9 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ahia.
> Come ti trovi li? Ti senti facente parte del tessuto sociale? O la cosa non ti interessa perché le tue convenzioni sociali sono altre? O le convenzioni non ti interessano proprio? Non hai parlato di questi aspetti ma mi sembrano importanti non tanto per te ma per determinare la tua estraneità alle persone che fanno parte del tuo mondo (non il bimbo, mai lo penserei e mai mi permetterei di dire una cosa così )


Non mi sento assolutamente parte della loro cultura. Che peraltro non condivido. Qui un individuo non è un individuo, è un pezzo della società. 
Ti danno il tuo posto nella società e tu devi stare in quella casellina. Non c'è spazio per l'individualità.
E si, le persone mi sono estranee.. Anche se in misura minore, anche in Italia era così. La prima a definirmi asociale è stata la mia professoressa di Italiano alle scuole medie!
Non so, mi sembra che tutti si trincerino dietro facciate, nessuno (o quasi) ti fa vedere il suo vero volto. E a me questo ha sempre pesato molto, fin da adolescente.
Qui hanno ruoli sociale così stretti e definiti che è molto peggio. Qui il volto da mostrare manco ce lo hanno. Sono solo un ignanaggio della società in cui vivono, non hanno pensieri propri. Non gli servono e gli sarebbero solo d'ostacolo.


----------



## feather (9 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E lei è la tua priorità per te? O lo è stata? Ammetto che fatico a comprendere questi discorsi. Ma è un limite mio.


Lo è stata, si. Avrei mollato tutto per vivere quello che lei riusciva a tirarmi fuori.


----------



## feather (9 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Un po' di psicologia spicciola: mi ricordo che sei figlio unico e che i tuoi hanno divorziato. Ecco, potrebbe essere una cosa tipo "perché sono nato se neanche sono riuscito a tenere insieme i miei genitori?" Lo so che è estremamente banale, però potrebbe essere la base su cui si fonda questa tua "ambizione cosmica" di dover essere al mondo per uno scopo elevato.


Non lo so, potresti anche aver ragione.
Quello di cui mi sono accorto è di cercare le attenzioni qui, nel forum. Avere delle persone che si interessano alla mia vita.. Mi fa uno strano effetto, piacevole, troppo, soddisfa un bisogno.. 
Lo so e me ne accorgo, quindi riesco a gestirlo, ma quel bisogno c'è, sarei un bugiardo a negarlo.
Evidentemente c'è questo smodato bisogno di avere le attenzioni, di sentirsi importante.. Da dove arrivi però non lo so.


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so, potresti anche aver ragione.
> Quello di cui mi sono accorto è di cercare le attenzioni qui, nel forum. Avere delle persone che si interessano alla mia vita.. Mi fa uno strano effetto, piacevole, troppo, soddisfa un bisogno..
> Lo so e me ne accorgo, quindi riesco a gestirlo, ma quel bisogno c'è, sarei un bugiardo a negarlo.
> Evidentemente c'è questo smodato bisogno di avere le attenzioni, di sentirsi importante.. Da dove arrivi però non lo so.


Io sono quella delle banalità : hai provato a chiedere queste attenzioni a tua moglie? Le hai chiesto di farti sentire importante, indispensabile per lei? Io penso che tu lo sia... come lo sei sicuramente per tuo figlio...



p.s. @Sole:


----------



## lorelai (9 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so, potresti anche aver ragione.
> Quello di cui mi sono accorto è di cercare le attenzioni qui, nel forum. Avere delle persone che si interessano alla mia vita.. Mi fa uno strano effetto, piacevole, troppo, soddisfa un bisogno..
> Lo so e me ne accorgo, quindi riesco a gestirlo, ma quel bisogno c'è, sarei un bugiardo a negarlo.
> Evidentemente c'è questo smodato bisogno di avere le attenzioni, di sentirsi importante.. Da dove arrivi però non lo so.


Da un centro molto profondo, che abbiamo tutti.
Posso, di nuovo, usare l'analisi transazionale?
In AT si parla di "carezze", che sono il riconoscimento dato a una persona. 
"Sono essenziali alla vita. Senza di esse la spina dorsale avvizzisce"

Per noi figli unici cresciuti in famiglie disfunzionali, poi...
Inoltre vivi in una società in cui non ti puoi esprimere, e scusa se è poco.


----------



## Carola (9 Ottobre 2013)

Il fatto di dover chiedere però scusate che palle
A me con mio marito ha smontato sta cosa
Eppure ho chiesto e richiesto e stra chiesto 
Qualcosa arriva
Poi devi ricominciare a chiedere
O ne hai da fare oppure no secondo me
Sta a chi ha bisogno farsene  una ragione o no

Io penso che avrà capito che qualcosa non va sta donna poveraccia pure lei
Ma più di cosi non potrà fare

Forse è sbagliato voler cambiate le persone
Un minimo Chiedere e' corretto 
Poi non so
È credo che feath abbia chiesto


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Da un centro molto profondo, che abbiamo tutti.
> Posso, di nuovo, usare l'analisi transazionale?
> In AT si parla di "carezze", che sono il riconoscimento dato a una persona.
> "Sono essenziali alla vita. Senza di esse la spina dorsale avvizzisce"
> ...


Concordo e aggiungo "esprimere liberamente" per quello che sei realmente, quello che hai dentro... uno dei passi verso "la guarigione" è proprio superare questo impedimento che, in realtà, non esiste, è un condizionamento ambientale. E se tu questo condizionamento lo hai vissuto come una forzatura, ecco che si trasforma in disagio, senso di inutilità...


----------



## lolapal (9 Ottobre 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Il fatto di dover chiedere però scusate che palle
> A me con mio marito ha smontato sta cosa
> Eppure ho chiesto e richiesto e stra chiesto
> Qualcosa arriva
> ...


Questo non lo so, se feather ha già chiesto, certi pezzi non li ho letti... mea culpa...
Se l'altro ci accontenta e poi ricomincia a perdersi le nostre esigenze, allora non ha veramente ascoltato, però è anche possibile che, parlandone, queste esigenze si ridimensionano... poi, ognuno ha i suoi limiti, non si può biasimare per questo...


----------



## MK (9 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lo è stata, si. Avrei mollato tutto per vivere *quello che lei riusciva a tirarmi fuori.*


Quello che tirava fuori, non lei perchè è lei. E se col tempo fosse cambiata? Se quel feeling che c'è (che dovrebbe esserci) con l'innamoramento svanisse? Sembra che tutto quanto ti circondi non abbia significato. Una volta ce l'aveva ma con l'arrivo di questa donna nella tua vita il senso del prima è sparito?


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi sento assolutamente parte della loro cultura. Che peraltro non condivido. Qui un individuo non è un individuo, è un pezzo della società.
> Ti danno il tuo posto nella società e tu devi stare in quella casellina. Non c'è spazio per l'individualità.
> E si, le persone mi sono estranee.. Anche se in misura minore, anche in Italia era così. La prima a definirmi asociale è stata la mia professoressa di Italiano alle scuole medie!
> Non so, mi sembra che tutti si trincerino dietro facciate, nessuno (o quasi) ti fa vedere il suo vero volto. E a me questo ha sempre pesato molto, fin da adolescente.
> Qui hanno ruoli sociale così stretti e definiti che è molto peggio. Qui il volto da mostrare manco ce lo hanno. Sono solo un ignanaggio della società in cui vivono, non hanno pensieri propri. Non gli servono e gli sarebbero solo d'ostacolo.


Rifacendomi alla tua firma, mi sembra che tu abbia smesso molto tempo fa di cercare ciò che ami e che la tua amante ti abbia fatto capire che la tua rinuncia non sia stata una buona cosa. Infatti pare che da sempre tu non ami ciò che hai trovato, ma che adesso non ne puoi più.
Capisco bene la tua sensazione di estraneità e rifiuto, pare proprio che la casellina giusta per te non ci sia e se ci fosse sai che una casellina definitiva ti soffocherebbe. Però ogni tanto quella casellina lì manca, in fondo è un nido in cui riconoscersi e riposarsi da se stessi e dai propri pensieri, a volte anche dalla solitudine. Ma dimmi, dove hai conosciuto tua moglie? In Italia o nel suo paese? Ti sei spostato da ragazzo o da adulto? Eri solo quando l'hai conosciuta?


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> .... Sembra che tutto quanto ti circondi non abbia significato. Una volta ce l'aveva ma con l'arrivo di questa donna nella tua vita il senso del prima è sparito?


Secondo me neanche prima sentiva un grande significato, ma l'incertezza del significato non era un problema così grande.


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> E se tu questo condizionamento lo hai vissuto come una forzatura, ecco che si trasforma in disagio, senso di inutilità...


Qui hai detto qualcosa che ha toccato sul vivo.. Non so, ci devo pensare.. Ma è un punto importante...


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Quello che tirava fuori, non lei perchè è lei. E se col tempo fosse cambiata? Se quel feeling che c'è (che dovrebbe esserci) con l'innamoramento svanisse? Sembra che tutto quanto ti circondi non abbia significato. Una volta ce l'aveva ma con l'arrivo di questa donna nella tua vita il senso del prima è sparito?


Non, quel senso non c'è mai stato, solo lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me, a farmi provare qualcosa così forte.. Un calore in grado di scaldare questo deserto di senso che vedo e sento...
Fai conto di avere un tossicodipente, ma non di eroina, di emozioni.
Vive in una specie di anestesia permanente.. da sempre.. poi arriva lei e riesce a far sentire delle emozioni fortissime.. Così forti che il deserto di significato si colora.. e poi ti dice che te ne puoi pure andare a fare in culo che c'ha da farsi scopare dal marito... e l'anestesia continua.. 
È dura farsi bastare il pane azzimo quando hai provato una bella amatriciana..


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> dove hai conosciuto tua moglie? In Italia o nel suo paese? Ti sei spostato da ragazzo o da adulto? Eri solo quando l'hai conosciuta?


L'ho conosciuta 6 anni fa nel suo paese.. Vivevo solo all'epoca.. in Francia.. In un buco di appartamento.. I mesi passavano e io.. vegetavo.. ho conosciuto lei durante una trasferta di lavoro.. Ho intuito subito che era una donna tranquilla, graziosa e gentile, l'ideale per fare una famiglia.. non mi ero sbagliato..
Dopo anni passati in solitudine.... mi sono detto: e chi mai troverà la donna che mi capisce, con cui avere un'intesa profonda..?
Questa qui è un'occasione più unica che rara, ed è qui ora, fare una famiglia, dare un senso a questi anni passati a vegetare...
Avevo 30 anni quando mi sono sposato. Per qualche anno mi sono goduto questa famiglia.. Poi.. la mancanza di intesa con lei, che io credovo fosse secondaria, e magari "aggiustabile" con il tempo.. ha cominciato a pesare..
Ho incontrato l'ex amante.. il vaso di Pandora è letteralmente esploso.. E ora.. non è più possibile fare finta..


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> L'ho conosciuta 6 anni fa nel suo paese.. Vivevo solo all'epoca.. in Francia.. In un buco di appartamento.. I mesi passavano e io.. vegetavo.. ho conosciuto lei durante una trasferta di lavoro.. Ho intuito subito che era una donna tranquilla, graziosa e gentile, l'ideale per fare una famiglia.. non mi ero sbagliato..
> Dopo anni passati in solitudine.... mi sono detto: e chi mai troverà la donna che mi capisce, con cui avere un'intesa profonda..?
> Questa qui è un'occasione più unica che rara, ed è qui ora, fare una famiglia, dare un senso a questi anni passati a vegetare...
> Avevo 30 anni quando mi sono sposato. Per qualche anno mi sono goduto questa famiglia.. Poi.. la mancanza di intesa con lei, che io credovo fosse secondaria, e magari "aggiustabile" con il tempo.. ha cominciato a pesare..
> Ho incontrato l'ex amante.. il vaso di Pandora è letteralmente esploso.. E ora.. non è più possibile fare finta..


Tu ti consideri un uomo interessante e piacente?


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> L'ho conosciuta 6 anni fa nel suo paese.. Vivevo solo all'epoca.. in Francia.. In un buco di appartamento.. I mesi passavano e io.. vegetavo.. ho conosciuto lei durante una trasferta di lavoro.. Ho intuito subito che era una donna tranquilla, graziosa e gentile, l'ideale per fare una famiglia.. non mi ero sbagliato..
> Dopo anni passati in solitudine.... mi sono detto: e chi mai troverà la donna che mi capisce, con cui avere un'intesa profonda..?
> Questa qui è un'occasione più unica che rara, ed è qui ora, fare una famiglia, dare un senso a questi anni passati a vegetare...
> Avevo 30 anni quando mi sono sposato. Per qualche anno mi sono goduto questa famiglia.. Poi.. la mancanza di intesa con lei, che io credovo fosse secondaria, e magari "aggiustabile" con il tempo.. ha cominciato a pesare..
> Ho incontrato l'ex amante.. il vaso di Pandora è letteralmente esploso.. E ora.. non è più possibile fare finta..


Feather mi riconosco molto nelle tue parole, per un soffio anche io quasi sposavo il bravo ragazzo, che non amavo e neppure stimavo, uscendo così dal mio mondo, per me soffocante per gli stessi motivi per cui è soffocante per te. Io forse ho avuto la fortuna di iniziare a sperare in tempo e di poter cambiare vita completamente senza portare troppo dolore agli altri... 
Mai pensato di cambiare vita? Lavoro, paese, condizioni economiche? E tua moglie, sarebbe eventualmente disposta a seguirti un un ipotetico cambiamento di ambiente sociale, paese, lingua, condizioni economiche? Se la risposta è no, secondo me verso di lei non hai l'obbligo morale di provare a stare insieme...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Feather mi riconosco molto nelle tue parole, per un soffio anche io quasi sposavo il bravo ragazzo, che non amavo e neppure stimavo, uscendo così dal mio mondo, per me soffocante per gli stessi motivi per cui è soffocante per te. Io forse ho avuto la fortuna di iniziare a sperare in tempo e di poter cambiare vita completamente senza portare troppo dolore agli altri...
> Mai pensato di cambiare vita? Lavoro, paese, condizioni economiche? E tua moglie, sarebbe eventualmente disposta a seguirti un un ipotetico cambiamento di ambiente sociale, paese, lingua, condizioni economiche? Se la risposta è no, secondo me verso di lei non hai l'obbligo morale di provare a stare insieme...


Lui ha già cambiato paese.
La tua proposta, in generale, mi sembra suggerire un espediente per scaricare sulla moglie ogni responsabilità.
Non si cambia totalmente vita per insoddisfazione esistenziale. A mio parere è un ricercare se stessi fuggendo a se stessi. Se sei insoddisfatto di te lo sarai anche in Patagonia (io lo sarei di più :mexican: ).


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha già cambiato paese.
> La tua proposta, in generale, mi sembra suggerire un espediente per scaricare sulla moglie ogni responsabilità.
> Non si cambia totalmente vita per insoddisfazione esistenziale. A mio parere è un ricercare se stessi fuggendo a se stessi. Se sei insoddisfatto di te lo sarai anche in Patagonia (io lo sarei di più :mexican: ).


Sono d'accordo!


----------



## lolapal (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non, quel senso non c'è mai stato, solo lei riusciva a tirare fuori da me, a farmi provare qualcosa così forte.. Un calore in grado di scaldare questo deserto di senso che vedo e sento...
> Fai conto di avere un tossicodipente, ma non di eroina, di emozioni.
> Vive in una specie di anestesia permanente.. da sempre.. poi arriva lei e riesce a far sentire delle emozioni fortissime.. Così forti che il deserto di significato si colora.. e poi ti dice che te ne puoi pure andare a fare in culo che c'ha da farsi scopare dal marito... e l'anestesia continua..
> È dura farsi bastare il pane azzimo quando hai provato una bella amatriciana..


Io penso che le emozioni che lei ti ha tirato fuori, tu le hai comunque dentro di te, non è dipeso da lei, in un certo senso. Tu le potresti ritrovare, non necessariamente devono essere legate a un'altra persona. Certe volte, fa bene un po' di sano egocentrismo, guardarsi da soli, senza aver bisogno di qualcuno che ci faccia da specchio.


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui ha già cambiato paese.
> La tua proposta, in generale, mi sembra suggerire un espediente per scaricare sulla moglie ogni responsabilità.
> Non si cambia totalmente vita per insoddisfazione esistenziale. A mio parere è un ricercare se stessi fuggendo a se stessi. Se sei insoddisfatto di te lo sarai anche in Patagonia (io lo sarei di più :mexican: ).


 Se in Patagonia si sta peggio si può sempre tornare ... I recidivi invece possono provare a Timbuctù 
Facezie a parte, mi sembra che la differenza di mentalità stia inghiottendo anche la possibilità di riconoscersi come persone. E che l'amore assoluto della moglie -che lo mette un po' in crisi, IMHO- si confonda con le regole sociali del posto, che Feather non riconosce. 
Nel Talmud si dice "cambia il tuo luogo e cambierai il tuo destino" e io ci credo. 
Noi siamo noi, ma tanto di ciò che vediamo di noi stessi è quello specchio costruito da ciò che ci circonda


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi sento assolutamente parte della loro cultura. Che peraltro non condivido. Qui un individuo non è un individuo, è un pezzo della società.
> Ti danno il tuo posto nella società e tu devi stare in quella casellina. Non c'è spazio per l'individualità.
> E si, le persone mi sono estranee.. Anche se in misura minore, anche in Italia era così. La prima a definirmi asociale è stata la mia professoressa di Italiano alle scuole medie!
> Non so, mi sembra che tutti si trincerino dietro facciate, nessuno (o quasi) ti fa vedere il suo vero volto. E a me questo ha sempre pesato molto, fin da adolescente.
> Qui hanno ruoli sociale così stretti e definiti che è molto peggio. Qui il volto da mostrare manco ce lo hanno. Sono solo un ignanaggio della società in cui vivono, non hanno pensieri propri. Non gli servono e gli sarebbero solo d'ostacolo.


giappone?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Se in Patagonia si sta peggio si può sempre tornare ... I recidivi invece possono provare a Timbuctù
> Facezie a parte, mi sembra che la differenza di mentalità stia inghiottendo anche la possibilità di riconoscersi come persone. E che l'amore assoluto della moglie -che lo mette un po' in crisi, IMHO- si confonda con le regole sociali del posto, che Feather non riconosce.
> Nel Talmud si dice "cambia il tuo luogo e cambierai il tuo destino" e io ci credo.
> Noi siamo noi, ma tanto di ciò che vediamo di noi stessi è quello specchio costruito da ciò che ci circonda


Il posto l'ha scelto lui, la moglie l'ha scelta lui per avere almeno un figlio che desse senso alla sua vita. E tutto questo a 30 anni non a 50! E dopo 5 anni ha il figlio, è riuscito ad avere un'amante e a ritrovarsi insoddisfatto.
E parla come se fosse un pensionato forzato della vita. Cosa vuoi che gli cambi cambiare paese?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> L'ho conosciuta 6 anni fa nel suo paese.. Vivevo solo all'epoca.. in Francia.. In un buco di appartamento.. I mesi passavano e io.. vegetavo.. ho conosciuto lei durante una trasferta di lavoro.. Ho intuito subito che era una donna tranquilla, graziosa e gentile, l'ideale per fare una famiglia.. non mi ero sbagliato..
> Dopo anni passati in solitudine.... mi sono detto: *e chi mai troverà la donna che mi capisce, con cui avere un'intesa profonda..?
> *Questa qui è un'occasione più unica che rara, ed è qui ora, fare una famiglia, dare un senso a questi anni passati a vegetare...
> Avevo 30 anni quando mi sono sposato. Per qualche anno mi sono goduto questa famiglia.. Poi.. la mancanza di intesa con lei, che io credovo fosse secondaria, e magari "aggiustabile" con il tempo.. ha cominciato a pesare..
> Ho incontrato l'ex amante.. il vaso di Pandora è letteralmente esploso.. E ora.. non è più possibile fare finta..


mi stai facendo riflettere parecchio sui tuoi post.
Tipo la frase che ho grassettato.
L'intesa è una strada a due vie: la nostra carreggiata è quella che va nella direzione di comprendere l'altro, non dell'essere compresi.
Ma tu speravi di incontrare la donna che ti comprendesse, ovvero che assecondasse cosa? La tua idea di te? E se tua moglie ti vedesse invece come una persona fragile, che non ha trovato una dimensione, alla deriva(emotivamente parlando) e stesse cercando di tenere la barra aspettando che passi?
Perchè la vita è fatta di cose belle e brutte ma concrete: un figlio che cresce sano, una casa che ci ripara, una situazione economica che ci permette di vivere sereni, la salute... ma anche sudore, fatica, dolore... e poi a volte sfiga.
E bisogna tenere forte la barra del timone e non lasciarsi abbindolare da sirene e dall'illusione di aver mancato un grande appuntamento con il destino mentre si naviga... perchè poi se vai su uno scoglio ti accorgi della differenza tra la melanconia e la disperazione.
Tu sei passivo in tutto: ti stupisci di non aver fatto qualcosa che abbia un senso... ma quel qualcosa non l'hai mai cercato, non sai neppure cosa potrebbe essere.
Come se fossi intrappolato in uno di quei sogni ad occhi aperti che si fanno da bambini, in cui ci si figura di diventare senza alcun merito il supereroe che salva il mondo.
Volevi una donna con la quale avere un rapporto di un certo tipo ma non hai continuato a cercarla, hai ripiegato su una sulla quale poter fare affidamento, che probabilmente ti ha fatto sentire superiore in questi anni.
Ma superiore a cosa? A quello che in realtà sei?
E quel ripiegare ha il gusto un po' amarognolo della grande rinuncia a trovare l'araba fenice, quella che ci sia ciascun lo dice... ma dove sia....
Una supercazzola insomma, per cullarti nell'impressione di non aver espresso, sia pure per una errata valutazione tua, chissà quale enorme potenzialità.
(che magari hai pure e non te ne rendi neanche conto) 
Guarda che questo è un vicolo cieco, non ne esci.
Io se fossi in te comincerei a guardare ciò che ho con altro occhio... perchè dobbiamo darci un limite, dare un tetto sensato alle nostre aspettative, altrimenti saremo sempre insoddisfatti, sempre in uno stato di bisogno, pur avendo in realtà quello che per altri sarebbe un tesoro.
Non ti sto dicendo che tua moglie sia la donna che fa per te: ti sto dicendo che, secondo me, devi mettere un pochino i piedi per terra.
Sto cercando di ragionare, di provocare reazioni, quindi non ti arrabbiare se tocco corde che non ti piacciono.
Io non sarò colei che ti saprà comprendere:smile:


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stai facendo riflettere parecchio sui tuoi post.
> Tipo la frase che ho grassettato.
> *L'intesa è una strada a due vie: la nostra carreggiata è quella che va nella direzione di comprendere l'altro, non dell'essere compresi.
> *Ma tu speravi di incontrare la donna che ti comprendesse, ovvero che assecondasse cosa? La tua idea di te? E se tua moglie ti vedesse invece come una persona fragile, che non ha trovato una dimensione, alla deriva(emotivamente parlando) e stesse cercando di tenere la barra aspettando che passi?
> ...


Sbri, dici delle grandi verità (come sempre, d'altro canto).
Però la nostra carreggiata deve anche piacerci, per aver voglia di percorrerla.
Quale dovrebbe essere la motivazione che ci spinge, altrimenti?
Senso del dovere? Disperazione?
Se gli spinaci ti fanno schifo e hai solo spinaci da mangiare, li mangi per non morire, ok. Ma perchè devi arrivare a violentarti fino a mentire a te stesso autoconvincendoti che li trovi superbi? Alla prima porzione di patate al forno sballi. E come minimo ti incazzi con te stesso per essere stato così debole da non metterti in cerca di patate al forno prima. A meno che tu non sia convinto che in fondo non te le meriti o che nessuno te le offrirà mai perchè non sei all'altezza; quello però è un discorso diverso.
Bisogenerebbe mettere più a fuoco qual è il sistema di motivazione principale e seguire quello, non una serie di motivazioni secondarie che hanno solo il pregio di essere più alla portata di altre che sarebbero tutte da inventare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbri, dici delle grandi verità (come sempre, d'altro canto).
> Però la nostra carreggiata deve anche piacerci, per aver voglia di percorrerla.
> Quale dovrebbe essere la motivazione che ci spinge, altrimenti?
> Senso del dovere? Disperazione?
> ...


forse non mi sono spiegata: ribadivo quella cosa perchè mi pare che l'intesa per lui sia essere compreso. Lui.
... embè...


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegata: ribadivo quella cosa perchè mi pare che l'intesa per lui sia essere compreso. Lui.
> ... embè...


Boh, se ti senti una rotella in un ingranaggio (nel quale ti sei messo da solo, ok, ma per avere almeno un posto riconoscibile cui assegnarti) e se ti percepisci come invisibile al di là del ruolo che ricopri nel funzionamento dell'ingranaggio, penso che possa venirti anche un'esigenza disperata di essere visto e riconosciuto, altrimenti ti senti come se non esistessi.
Al momento la sua esigenza primaria è questa: essere visto. Non penso che si possa dire che non abbia interesse a vedere l'altro. Probabilmente gli interesserebbe vedere un altro che lo veda, ma come Feather, non come rotella. Penso, eh.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sbri, dici delle grandi verità (come sempre, d'altro canto).
> Però la nostra carreggiata deve anche piacerci, per aver voglia di percorrerla.
> Quale dovrebbe essere la motivazione che ci spinge, altrimenti?
> Senso del dovere? Disperazione?
> ...


Non so se ci deve piacere o se dobbiamo riflettere sulle capacità che abbiamo di percorrerla.
QUante persone arrivate ti raccontano i sacrifici che hanno fatto percorrendo una strada in salita?
E non so se sia senso del dovere o disperazione
Penso sia un sentimento fatto così: la vita a me ha riservato questo, questo è il mio cammino e devo trovare la forza di percorrerlo.

Poi ci sono anche persone che loro malgrado sbagliano strada.
E ci vuole una grandissima umiltà nell'ammettere di aver sbagliato strada per affrontare il saper tornare indietro.

Altri infine passano la vita errando qui e là senza combinare un cazzo.

I peggiori sono sorte di filosofi che stanno seduti su un binario di un treno.
Arriva il treno e invece di ascoltare il passante che dice...ah stronzo cavati di lì...
NO.
Loro meditano e dicono in realtà non sta arrivando nessun treno, è la mia mente che me lo fa vedere.
E intanto treno passa e schiaccia.

Poi con quel che rimane a loro passano la vita a cercare commiserazion dicendo mi è passato sopra un treno.

Ma non dicono mai che loro facevano i fachiri sui binari.


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so se ci deve piacere o se dobbiamo riflettere sulle capacità che abbiamo di percorrerla.
> QUante persone arrivate ti raccontano i sacrifici che hanno fatto percorrendo una strada in salita?
> E non so se sia senso del dovere o disperazione
> Penso sia un sentimento fatto così: la vita a me ha riservato questo, questo è il mio cammino e devo trovare la forza di percorrerlo.
> ...




Il destino non è uguale per tutti. C'è chi nasce fachiro e da fachiro vive (e muore).
Io credo che sia più importante vivere secondo la propria natura, e realizzare il proprio progetto, per fallimentare che appaia agli altri che ne hanno di diversi, che fingersi altro da ciò che si è.


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu ti consideri un uomo interessante e piacente?


Piacente si, interessante no.


----------



## feather (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Boh, se ti senti una rotella in un ingranaggio (nel quale ti sei messo da solo, ok, ma per avere almeno un posto riconoscibile cui assegnarti) e se ti percepisci come invisibile al di là del ruolo che ricopri nel funzionamento dell'ingranaggio, penso che possa venirti anche un'esigenza disperata di essere visto e riconosciuto, altrimenti ti senti come se non esistessi.
> Al momento la sua esigenza primaria è questa: essere visto. Non penso che si possa dire che non abbia interesse a vedere l'altro. Probabilmente gli interesserebbe vedere un altro che lo veda, ma come Feather, non come rotella. Penso, eh.


Qui secondo me hai centrato il punto. E espresso bene.
Solo che non ho mai trovato la persona che abbia la voglia di farlo.


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qui secondo me hai centrato il punto. E espresso bene.
> Solo che *non ho mai trovato la persona che abbia la voglia di farlo*.





feather ha detto:


> Piacente si, *interessante no*.



E quanto hai sgomitato per farti notare?
Se è vero il secondo neretto, come minimo non ti sarai impegnato per un cazzo, convinto che avresti ottenuto solo conferme del tuo essere scialbo e con poco sugo.

EDIT
Per rimanere in metafora, vorresti le patate al forno ma senti di non meritarle e ti ripeti che sei destinato ad accontentarti degli spinaci.


----------



## Ecate (10 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Piacente si, interessante no.


Uhm mi sembra una amara constatazione della tua situazione ora... Alle donne che ti sono state vicine sei piaciuto ma non sono state in grado di vederti. Ma tu le vedi? 
Il gesto di prenderti la mano, di notte, era fuori dal pubblico, fuori da qualsiasi stereotipo recitato. Forse un attimo di verità di tua moglie. Per questo ti ha sconvolto? Perché vedi, nell'estetica del gesto, siamo lontani dalle icone che molto comprensibilmente ti hanno nauseato. Siamo lontani dalla famigliola della pubblicità.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm mi sembra una amara constatazione della tua situazione ora... Alle donne che ti sono state vicine sei piaciuto ma non sono state in grado di vederti. Ma tu le vedi?
> Il gesto di prenderti la mano, di notte, era fuori dal pubblico, fuori da qualsiasi stereotipo recitato. Forse un attimo di verità di tua moglie. Per questo ti ha sconvolto? Perché vedi, nell'estetica del gesto, siamo lontani dalle icone che molto comprensibilmente ti hanno nauseato. Siamo lontani dalla famigliola della pubblicità.


Ne convengo
e come insegna Popper in congetture e confutazioni
noi siamo molto traviati dalla nostra esperienza
e crediamo di conoscere.

In realtà non sappiamo come sono in realtà le cose e soprattutto le persone.

Crediamo di capire le intenzionalità di un gesto ma non sempre ci riusciamo no?


----------



## Leda (10 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm mi sembra una amara constatazione della tua situazione ora... Alle donne che ti sono state vicine sei piaciuto ma non sono state in grado di vederti. Ma tu le vedi?
> *Il gesto di prenderti la mano, di notte, era fuori dal pubblico, fuori da qualsiasi stereotipo recitato.* Forse un attimo di verità di tua moglie. Per questo ti ha sconvolto? Perché vedi, nell'estetica del gesto, siamo lontani dalle icone che molto comprensibilmente ti hanno nauseato. Siamo lontani dalla famigliola della pubblicità.


Molto acuta, la tua osservazione, e mi sento di condividerla.
Ma a questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda: siamo in grado di vedere qualcosa che non ci interessa (anche ipotizzando di essere visti, dunque)?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Molto acuta, la tua osservazione, e mi sento di condividerla.
> Ma a questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda: siamo in grado di vedere qualcosa che non ci interessa (anche ipotizzando di essere visti, dunque)?


La discussione la trovo molto interessante anche andando oltre feather.
Questa volta non sono del tutto d'accordo con te (lo sono più con Sbriciolata che ha scritto cose che ho già detto e che feather ha confutato) perché la natura che si crede di avere spesso inganna e nel caso di feather ne sono certa.
Lui si considera piacente e poco interessante quando semmai ci si considera interessanti non si è certi di essere piacenti. 
Invece lui pensa di essere poco interessante e contemporaneamente non fa che soffrire per non essere capito nella propria profondità. Ma allora o non è interessante e quindi non c'è granché da capire o se c'è da capire ed è interessante.
Non credo che il suo dichiararsi poco interessante sia un vezzo dovuto a modestia, non pare modesto quando si descrive tanto superiore culturalmente e psicologicamente alla moglie. Feather ha un problema con se stesso. E qui arrivo al non condividere il tuo discorso sull'accettare la natura. Io non sono così certa che la natura di ognuno di noi sia così definita da non essere modificabile. Basti pensare a come modifica la personalità la depressione o come agiscono alcuni antidepressivi. Accettare una natura che fa sentire scontenti di sé, degli altri, della propria vita non lo vedo molto naturale :mexican:. La natura degli esseri umani è nel cercare di modificare ciò che fa star male, anche se stessi.


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Molto acuta, la tua osservazione, e mi sento di condividerla.
> Ma a questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda: siamo in grado di vedere qualcosa che non ci interessa (anche ipotizzando di essere visti, dunque)?


Forse no, forse è solo molto difficile e poco appagante, ma il nostro Feather secondo me potrebe provarci. Quando ha scritto che sua moglie non ha margini di crescita mi ha colpito molto e mi ha fatto pensare che sia la cosa da fare prima di prendere decisioni.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Forse no, forse è solo molto difficile e *poco appagante*, ma il nostro Feather secondo me potrebe provarci. Quando ha scritto che sua moglie non ha margini di crescita mi ha colpito molto e mi ha fatto pensare che sia la cosa da fare prima di prendere decisioni.


Qui chiedo per me (Feather ne beneficerà, comunque): ma se è poco appagante (che sia difficile è secondario), perchè dovrebbe farlo? C'è un sistema di motivazioni dietro le scelte che compiamo, no? Sentire avversione o indifferenza non conta nulla? 
Se mi rispondi che potrebbe provarci per dire a se stesso - un domani - che non ha lasciato nulla di intentato, sono d'accordo, ma davvero io non riesco a trovarci un altro motivo valido. Però dev'essere un limite mio, che anche Brunetta e Sbriciolata mi evidenziano in qualche modo. Magari puoi aiutarmi tu a capirci qualcosa (Feather sarà d'accordo, credo )


----------



## Ecate (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Qui chiedo per me (Feather ne beneficerà, comunque): ma se è poco appagante (che sia difficile è secondario), perchè dovrebbe farlo? C'è un sistema di motivazioni dietro le scelte che compiamo, no? Sentire avversione o indifferenza non conta nulla?
> Se mi rispondi che potrebbe provarci per dire a se stesso - un domani - che non ha lasciato nulla di intentato, sono d'accordo, ma davvero io non riesco a trovarci un altro motivo valido. Però dev'essere un limite mio, che anche Brunetta e Sbriciolata mi evidenziano in qualche modo. Magari puoi aiutarmi tu a capirci qualcosa (Feather sarà d'accordo, credo )


Sì, certo, come te intendevo proprio per non lasciare nulla di intentato! Perché c'è il bimbo, c'è una mano al buio che lo turba e c'è comunque qualcos'altro in questa donna che lui non ama... Potrebbe (improbabile assai) scoprire qualcosa che lo avvicini a lei, o ciò che davvero li ha uniti... Più realisticamente potrebbe aiutarlo a lasciarla.
I margini di crescita ci sono sempre, secondo me, però possono riguardare aspetti che per Feather sono poco significativi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Qui chiedo per me (Feather ne beneficerà, comunque): ma se è poco appagante (che sia difficile è secondario), *perchè dovrebbe farlo?* C'è un sistema di motivazioni dietro le scelte che compiamo, no? Sentire avversione o indifferenza non conta nulla?
> Se mi rispondi che potrebbe provarci per dire a se stesso - un domani - che non ha lasciato nulla di intentato, sono d'accordo, ma davvero io non riesco a trovarci un altro motivo valido. Però dev'essere un limite mio, che anche Brunetta e Sbriciolata mi evidenziano in qualche modo. Magari puoi aiutarmi tu a capirci qualcosa (Feather sarà d'accordo, credo )


perchè hanno un figlio, porco cane. E quella donna dividerà COMUNQUE parte della sua vita.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè hanno un figlio, porco cane. E quella donna dividerà COMUNQUE parte della sua vita.


Sì, Sbri, era implicito che lo sforzo andasse nella direzione di tenere unita la famiglia intorno al figlio. Non credo che Feather sarebbe così tormentato altrimenti. Però non è solo un padre, è anche un uomo e un maschio, che non si sta realizzando accanto ad una donna in cui non trova niente di speciale nonostante gli sforzi.
Allora: se mettiamo l'accento sul fatto che forse potrebbe sforzarsi di più o in modo diverso, sono d'accordo e possiamo chiederci come fare; ma se dobbiamo colpevolizzarlo a prescindere perchè ha scelto una partner sbagliata e ci ha fatto un figlio, lo terremo inchiodato a quest'incubo e non lo aiuteremo affatto.


----------



## Leda (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sì, certo, come te intendevo proprio per non lasciare nulla di intentato! Perché c'è il bimbo, c'è una mano al buio che lo turba e c'è comunque qualcos'altro in questa donna che lui non ama... *Potrebbe (improbabile assai) scoprire qualcosa che lo avvicini a lei*, o ciò che davvero li ha uniti... *Più realisticamente potrebbe aiutarlo a lasciarla.
> I margini di crescita ci sono sempre, secondo me, però possono riguardare aspetti che per Feather sono poco significativi...*


Grazie.
Lo penso anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, Sbri, era implicito che lo sforzo andasse nella direzione di tenere unita la famiglia intorno al figlio. Non credo che Feather sarebbe così tormentato altrimenti. Però non è solo un padre, è anche un uomo e un maschio, che non si sta realizzando accanto ad una donna in cui non trova niente di speciale nonostante gli sforzi.
> Allora: se mettiamo l'accento sul fatto che forse potrebbe sforzarsi di più o in modo diverso, sono d'accordo e possiamo chiederci come fare; ma se dobbiamo colpevolizzarlo a prescindere perchè ha scelto una partner sbagliata e ci ha fatto un figlio, lo terremo inchiodato a quest'incubo e non lo aiuteremo affatto.


nononono, non volevo assolutamente colpevolizzarlo perchè secondo me colpevolizzare non serve a una beata in assoluto.
Neanche volevo dire che dovrebbe restare con la moglie perchè, secondo me, arriveranno comunque prima o poi ad un punto di rottura, vuoi perchè lui incontrerà un'altra che gli darà l'approvazione che lui aspetta... vuoi perchè la moglie, strada lunga paglia pesa, prima o poi di questa situazione che io immagino dolorosa e frustrante ne avrà un giorno abbastanza: sono le acque chete quelle che limano i ponti, si dice.
Quello che volevo dire a Feather è che questo nichilismo esistenzialista... a me dà l'impressione di una supercazzola per non fare un sano resoconto a sè stesso di ciò che lui ha realizzato come uomo e di quali possano essere le sue aspettative. Definirsi, come uomo, in base alle sue potenzialità e ai suoi limiti, in modo da non avere questo spasmodico bisogno di approvazione per non smarrirsi... e lo dico proprio perchè ha un figlio, che adesso è piccolo, ma crescerà e si confronterà, se non ho capito male è maschio, proprio con lui.
Arriverà a disapprovarlo, anche, come è normale che succeda e a quel punto è cosa buona avere terra ben salda sotto i piedi.
Mi permetto di dirlo perchè ho visto con i miei occhi cosa succede quando il terreno invece è friabile.
Secondo me essere una rotella in un ingranaggio è un modo peggiorativo di valutarsi: se si parte dal punto di vista per cui è il funzionamento anche della più piccola rotella dal quale dipende tutto l'ingranaggio, abbiamo una spinta verso il miglioramento.
Ma io sono esistenzialista


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

Ma poi vi immaginate se sta donna alla fine della fiera 
era pure lei addormentata e manco si è resa conto di allungare le mani?

io mi immagino se fossi lei e leggo più di 400 post 
su riflessioni introspezioni studi pscicologici sul mio gesto
per poi dire che manco mi sono accorta 
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma poi vi immaginate se sta donna alla fine della fiera
> era pure lei addormentata e manco si è resa conto di allungare le mani?
> 
> io mi immagino se fossi lei e leggo più di 400 post
> ...


... pensa se stava sognando l'idraulico:mrgreen:
Io dalle acque chete mi aspetto sempre il colpo di scena:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensa se stava sognando l'idraulico:mrgreen:
> Io dalle acque chete mi aspetto sempre il colpo di scena:mrgreen:



Quoto:rotfl:

Le convinzioni di fede mi lasciano un po' perplessa
ne ho conosciuta di gente convinta che poi 
Casca giù per terra ...


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... pensa se stava sognando l'idraulico:mrgreen:
> Io dalle acque chete mi aspetto sempre il colpo di scena:mrgreen:


Io  spero tanto abbia un altro, visto come viene considerata e come e' stata cornificata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io spero tanto abbia un altro, visto come viene considerata e come e' stata cornificata.


Comunque, a parte lo scherzo che spero che Feat mi perdonerà, io se fossi in lui non avrei quella granitiche certezze su quello che può pensare o su come possa agire la moglie. Ovviamente lui ha maggiori strumenti di valutazione, ma per la mia piccola esperienza... è proprio quando sottovalutiamo una persona che questa riesce a sorprenderci. E a volte non è una bella sorpresa.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte lo scherzo che spero che Feat mi perdonerà, io se fossi in lui non avrei quella granitiche certezze su quello che può pensare o su come possa agire la moglie. Ovviamente lui ha maggiori strumenti di valutazione, ma per la mia piccola esperienza... è proprio quando sottovalutiamo una persona che questa riesce a sorprenderci. E a volte non è una bella sorpresa.


Infatti. Lo spero per lei.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, Sbri, era implicito che lo sforzo andasse nella direzione di tenere unita la famiglia intorno al figlio. Non credo che Feather sarebbe così tormentato altrimenti. Però non è solo un padre, è anche un uomo e un maschio, che non si sta realizzando accanto ad una donna in cui non trova niente di speciale nonostante gli sforzi.
> Allora: se mettiamo l'accento sul fatto che forse potrebbe sforzarsi di più o in modo diverso, sono d'accordo e possiamo chiederci come fare; ma se dobbiamo colpevolizzarlo a prescindere perchè ha scelto una partner sbagliata e ci ha fatto un figlio, lo terremo inchiodato a quest'incubo e non lo aiuteremo affatto.


Anch'io ho concluso qualche pagina fa (dopo reiterati tentativi di smuoverlo dall'idea statica e miserrima che ha della moglie) che era meglio si separasse perché lui è immobile su questo punto.
In linea generale stiamo parlando della donna che ha sposato (e questo vale per molti altri utenti in situazioni descritte in modo simile) e che è un'ottima persona, disponibile e affettuosa. Sarebbe diverso se si parlasse di un partner che ha dato ripetute prove di trascuratezza o di tradimento.
Se si tratta (e generalizzo) di chi è stato scelto per condividere la vita, perdurando le qualità iniziali che hanno originato la scelta, non vedo perché la condivisione di anni, esperienze piacevoli ma anche dolorose e la crescita di un figlio non possano essere occasione per costruire un rapporto caldo di *comunicazione* che si possa esprimere anche sessualmente.
Altra cosa e se si è sposato una persona per altri motivi (dall'uscire dalla famiglia, all'avere un po' di rumore in casa, al desiderio di poter dire di essersi sposati, al piacere di una bella festa con i fuochi d'artificio, al terrore della solitudine) e si è perciò trovato la prima disponibile che passava di lì. Certo è che ci si dovrebbe vergognare un po' di aver fatto figli con una persona che si considerava così poco e considerandosi in modo tanto misero: perché riprodurre miseria?
Ovvio che il figlio non sarà misero per sé ma per ciò che gli verrà trasmesso da un genitore con una così bassa autostima.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti. Lo spero per lei.


Augurando anch'io alla moglie di trovare altre occasioni di apprezzamento, non credo che sia molto importante se la moglie ha avuto un moto d'affetto e di desiderio o se è stato un gesto involontario perché la cosa importante è la situazione che Feather pensa che ci sia e il suo rifiuto, reale, della moglie che lui manifesta ogni giorno.


----------



## feather (11 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una supercazzola per non fare un sano resoconto a sè stesso di ciò che lui ha realizzato come uomo e di quali possano essere le sue aspettative. Definirsi, come uomo, in base alle sue potenzialità e ai suoi limiti, in modo da non avere questo spasmodico bisogno di approvazione per non smarrirsi...


A me pare di saperlo abbastanza bene, quali sono i miei limiti e cosa abbia costruito in questi anni. E non sento il bisogno di approvazione, più di attenzioni direi. Di un acknowledgment di quello che sono. O credo di essere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me pare di saperlo abbastanza bene, quali sono i miei limiti e cosa abbia costruito in questi anni. E non sento il bisogno di approvazione, più di attenzioni direi. Di un acknowledgment di quello che sono. O credo di essere...


io ho scritto resoconto. E non perchè mi tirava di scriverlo. Ma perchè TU hai scritto vieppiù(cit) volte che non riuscivi a trovare il senso della tua vita. Non farmi quotare tutti i post in cui l'hai scritto, che è venerdì e ho il mouse che sta agonizzando, je vous en prie.
E a proposito... conferma, anche scritto nella lingua barbara che aborro, è più vicina ad approvazione che ad attenzione.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> A me pare di saperlo abbastanza bene, quali sono i miei limiti e cosa abbia costruito in questi anni. E non sento il bisogno di approvazione, più di attenzioni direi. Di un acknowledgment di quello che sono. O credo di essere...


Vuoi dire che tua moglie non e' attenta verso di te?


----------



## Tebe (11 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ieri sera, dopo aver messo a letto il piccolo, mia moglie è venuta a letto. Io ero profondamente addormentato, ma ho sentito qualcuno toccarmi la mano, poi una guancia. Più addormentato che no, 'sognavo' che mio figlio si fosse messo a dormire lì. Ma poi.. quando la veglia ha cominciato a prendere il sopravvento ho realizzato che non poteva essere, che era lei. Ho cominciato a sudare freddo. Non sapevo che fare.
> Lei che cercava tenerezza nella mia mano addormentata e io che... disperato non sapevo che fare.
> Lei vuole un uomo che la faccia sentire accolta e coccolata. E io, che non provo niente di più che gratitudine.
> Davvero non so cosa fare.. Lasciarla, e ferirla ancora di più?
> ...


sicuramente ti daranno risposte illuminate ma trovo davvero umiliante, per lei, il tuo non dirle ciò che non provi.
*Io* mi sentirei umiliata. 
E mi feriresti molto più che dirmi la verità in faccia.
E non credo te lo perdonerei. Ti giudicherei una brutta persona, almeno nei miei confronti.
perchè mi sentirei da cane di cane, non da donna.

Ma sei tu quello che la conosce.
Lei. la donna che cerca tenerezza da te. Cosa preferirebbe?
Ragiona in base a quello che è lei. Non a cosa pensi sia giusto.

Poi ho letto solo questo post quindi prendi con le pinze il tutto


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> je vous en prie.


Divago..
Puoi darmi del tu 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E a proposito... conferma, anche scritto nella lingua barbara che aborro, è più vicina ad approvazione che ad attenzione.


Acknowledgment lo tradurrei con "riconoscimento". O almeno è così che lo sento lo sento usare..

Fine divagazioni grammaticali.
Sono a una serie di riunioni e quindi ho poco tempo per scrivere ma mi piacerebbe rispondere a quanto ho trovato scritto qui. Che, a oner del vero, mi sta facendo riflettere molto..


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Piacente si, interessante no.


Perché  ti percepisci così? Se hai già risposto cancella pure :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> L'ho conosciuta 6 anni fa nel suo paese.. Vivevo solo all'epoca.. in Francia.. In un buco di appartamento.. I mesi passavano e io.. vegetavo.. ho conosciuto lei durante una trasferta di lavoro.. Ho intuito subito che era una donna tranquilla, graziosa e gentile, l'ideale per fare una famiglia.. non mi ero sbagliato..
> Dopo anni passati in solitudine.... mi sono detto: e chi mai troverà la donna che mi capisce, con cui avere un'intesa profonda..?
> Questa qui è un'occasione più unica che rara, ed è qui ora, fare una famiglia, dare un senso a questi anni passati a vegetare...
> Avevo 30 anni quando mi sono sposato. Per qualche anno mi sono goduto questa famiglia.. Poi.. la mancanza di intesa con lei, che io credovo fosse secondaria, e magari "aggiustabile" con il tempo.. ha cominciato a pesare..
> Ho incontrato l'ex amante.. il vaso di Pandora è letteralmente esploso.. E ora.. non è più possibile fare finta..


Ecco vedi avevi in un certo senso risposto ma ...approfondisci perché ti vedi così ? Scusa se faccio questa osservazione forse poco piacevole ma mi sembra che tu viva aspettando che siano gli altri a stimolarti ... Non sei protagonista della tua vita ... Aspetti!!! Ma cosa? Sei tu che devi agire,  accontentarsi serve a poco


----------



## Ecate (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che, a oner del vero, mi sta facendo riflettere molto..


Lapsus digiti?


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco vedi avevi in un certo senso risposto ma ...approfondisci perché ti vedi così ? Scusa se faccio questa osservazione forse poco piacevole ma mi *sembra che tu viva aspettando che siano gli altri a stimolarti* ... Non sei protagonista della tua vita ... Aspetti!!! Ma cosa? Sei tu che devi agire,  accontentarsi serve a poco


Perché mi vedo così? In realtà sono gli altri che mi vedono così.
Non sono ogettivamente brutto. Ho dei bei lineamenti, non sono grasso, ho degli begli occhi azzurri.. Insomma, non sono un modello di Calvin Klein ma non ho motivo di pensare di essere un orco.
Per questo ho detto piacente. Era riferirito alla unicamente al mio aspetto.
Mentre non vedo le persone chiamarmi o rendermi partecipe della loro vita, per questo ho detto non interessante. Non tanto perché io mi veda tale, ma perché le evidenze mostrano questo.

Le uniche persone che talvolta si legano a me, o ci provano, creano subito un tipo di rapporto padre-figlio/a invece che alla pari. Non riesco mai a creare un legame con una persona che, appunto, mi stimoli.
Hai toccato un punto interessante, aspetto che siano gli altri a stimolarmi... Hai ragione, credo.. E non saprei dire perché è così. Da solo.. mi mancano gli stimoli..


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché mi vedo così? In realtà sono gli altri che mi vedono così.
> Non sono ogettivamente brutto. Ho dei bei lineamenti, non sono grasso, ho degli begli occhi azzurri.. Insomma, non sono un modello di Calvin Klein ma non ho motivo di pensare di essere un orco.
> Per questo ho detto piacente. Era riferirito alla unicamente al mio aspetto.
> Mentre *non vedo le persone chiamarmi o rendermi partecipe della loro vita,* per questo ho detto non interessante. Non tanto perché io mi veda tale, ma perché le evidenze mostrano questo.
> ...



E tu le rendi partecipi della tua?
Ti dedichi a loro, tu trovi interessanti *loro*?
Le persone ti piacciono?
O trovi interessante solo chi ti fa sentire per un istante diverso da come ti senti di solito? Con una immagine di te quale vagamente sogni di essere, senza sapere neppure bene come, o cosa...

Sinceramente, il modo migliore per stare bene con le persone è amare le persone. Ok, ammetto che sembra una frase da libro cuore o pollyanna, però è vero.
Quando dò il mio interesse alle persone, in cambio ricevo, spontaneamente, il loro interesse (eccezioni a parte).
Chi mi guarda e mi vede trasparente, diventa trasparente a sua volta.
Non importa che davanti a me ci sia chi ha scoperto la cura contro il cancro, o un coltivatore di zucchine -solo zucchine, sempre e solo zucchine.

Ti piacciono le persone? Tu cosa dai a loro? A parte vivacchiare, e fare buon viso a cattivo gioco, intendo?
Cosa offri alle persone?
Non intendo racconti mozzafiato, imprese eroiche, abilità culinarie da urlo.
Offri loro un interesse sincero per la loro vita, un apprezzamento onesto, di qualunque livello sia, per le loro qualità, qualunque esse siano?

Le accogli per quello che sono, o vivi guardandoti in giro e considerando, tutto sommato, di essere circondato da mediocrità e grigiume?

Io continuo a pensare che cercare una occupazione nel volontariato, serio, impegnativo, potrebbe svagarti un pò, farti sentire utile, scuoterti.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché mi vedo così? In realtà sono gli altri che mi vedono così.
> Non sono ogettivamente brutto. Ho dei bei lineamenti, non sono grasso, ho degli begli occhi azzurri.. Insomma, non sono un modello di Calvin Klein ma non ho motivo di pensare di essere un orco.
> Per questo ho detto piacente. Era riferirito alla unicamente al mio aspetto.
> Mentre non vedo le persone chiamarmi o rendermi partecipe della loro vita, per questo ho detto non interessante. Non tanto perché io mi veda tale, ma perché le evidenze mostrano questo.
> ...


a questo punto diventi subito interessante  davvero magari sbaglio io ( anzi sicuramente) ma mi fai pensare ad una mia amichetta di scuola materna che era di un appetito aberrante ...si sarebbe mangiata di ogni... ma strano a credersi aspettava la si imboccasse per mangiare, eppure era una sempre affamata :smile: un controsenso:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tu le rendi partecipi della tua?
> Ti dedichi a loro, tu trovi interessanti *loro*?
> Le persone ti piacciono?
> O trovi interessante solo chi ti fa sentire per un istante diverso da come ti senti di solito? Con una immagine di te quale vagamente sogni di essere, senza sapere neppure bene come, o cosa...
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a questo punto diventi subito interessante  davvero magari sbaglio io ( anzi sicuramente) ma mi fai pensare ad una mia amichetta di scuola materna che era di un appetito aberrante ...si sarebbe mangiata di ogni... ma strano a credersi aspettava la si imboccasse per mangiare, eppure era una sempre affamata :smile: un controsenso:smile:


Illuminante :up:


----------



## Ecate (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché mi vedo così? In realtà sono gli altri che mi vedono così.
> Non sono ogettivamente brutto. Ho dei bei lineamenti, non sono grasso, ho degli begli occhi azzurri.. Insomma, non sono un modello di Calvin Klein ma non ho motivo di pensare di essere un orco.
> Per questo ho detto piacente. Era riferirito alla unicamente al mio aspetto.
> Mentre non vedo le persone chiamarmi o rendermi partecipe della loro vita, per questo ho detto non interessante. Non tanto perché io mi veda tale, ma perché le evidenze mostrano questo.
> ...


Mi sembra che tu stia constatando ancora una volta che persone che ti sono vicine abbiano per te un interesse solo superficiale. Non vedono oltre al tuo ruolo sociale come non vedono oltre al tuo aspetto piacente. È emersa una certa curiosità di sapere se tu a tua volta riesca a vedere qualcosa negli altri oltre al loro ruolo sociale, per quanto questo possa apparentemente assorbire la loro umanità, nel contesto in cui ti trovi ora.
Perché vedi, anche le valutazioni che fai riguardo l'ambiente in cui ti trovi rispecchiano l'amara rassegnazione con cui guardi alla possibilità di dialogo con la tua consorte. Posso azzardare che forse la nausea che ti suscita la mentalità con la quale devi quotidianamente fare i conti si confonde con la delusione di un amore che non è mai decollato. 
Quanto di ciò che ti fa pensare che la donna c'è dorme con te non abbia margini di crescita è dovuto alla profonda conoscenza della sua anima? Non c'è il rischio che tu non la veda più perché la vedi come il prototipo di qualcosa che ti ha definitivamente stufato?
Oppure, quanto questa società è maschera? Quanto effettivamente è responsabile della scarsa comunicazione tra te e gli altri?Insomma, mi sembra che tu abbia un po' mescolato le carte, facendoti sentire senza via d'uscita.


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tu le rendi partecipi della tua?
> Ti dedichi a loro, tu trovi interessanti *loro*?
> Le persone ti piacciono?
> O trovi interessante solo chi ti fa sentire per un istante diverso da come ti senti di solito? Con una immagine di te quale vagamente sogni di essere, senza sapere neppure bene come, o cosa...
> ...


Domanda difficile, giudicarsi con obiettività è sempre difficile.
Direi di si. Mi interesso alla vita delle persone. Anzi, direi che sono anche particolarmente curioso.
Mi interessa sapere cosa vivono, come vivono, che motivazioni li spingono, ecc..
Ma vedo due problemi.
Uno che il 90% è effettivamente piatto e grigio. Vivono una vita da automi in cui non si chiedono nulla. Seguono il copione senza mai chiedersi se loro sono efettivamente la persona descritta nel copione. Senza mai mettere in discussione il copione che hanno scritto per loro.
Due che quasi tutti si chiudono, hanno paura, non ti dicono cosa vivono. Hanno paura di essere onesti, di rivelarmi dettagli di se stessi. Si trincerano dietro un muro di silenzio per paura. Non so neanche bene di cosa, forse di essere giudicati o forse paura di ammettere a se stessi qualcosa. Non lo so. 
Fatto sta che non si riesce quasi mai ad avere una discussione aperta, diretta e sincera riguardo se stessi.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare che cercare una occupazione nel volontariato, serio, impegnativo, potrebbe svagarti un pò, farti sentire utile, scuoterti.


Infatti ci avevo anche pensato. C'è un ente qui che offre assistenza telefonica anti-suicidio, e fanno anche un periodo di addestramento. Sarei curioso di seguire questo addestramento e vedere se sono effettivamente in grado di aiutare qualcuno..


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Domanda difficile, giudicarsi con obiettività è sempre difficile.
> Direi di si. Mi interesso alla vita delle persone. Anzi, direi che sono anche particolarmente curioso.
> Mi interessa sapere cosa vivono, come vivono, che motivazioni li spingono, ecc..
> Ma vedo due problemi.
> ...



Mà, ovviamente non so dove vivi, cioè, non so in che razza di mondo ti trovi a muoverti.
Ma io mi sono spostata... vediamo... quattro volte come casa, vita, lavoro, tutto, più tutta una serie di giri in giro, estero compreso.

In tutte queste volte, l'unico posto che avrei descritto come tu descrivi quello dove vivi tu, era il posto dove vivevo da adolescente rifiutata, disadattata, sbagliata, infelice.
Per il resto, ho trovato tesori incredibili ovunque.

Magari ne troverai dove meno te l'aspetti. Te lo auguro, davvero.

E dai, informati almeno per quella associazione 

​


----------



## feather (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Perché vedi, anche le valutazioni che fai riguardo l'ambiente in cui ti trovi rispecchiano l'amara rassegnazione con cui guardi alla possibilità di dialogo con la tua consorte. Posso azzardare che forse *la nausea che ti suscita la mentalità con la quale devi quotidianamente fare i conti si confonde con la delusione di un amore che non è mai decollato*.
> Quanto di ciò che ti fa pensare che la donna c'è dorme con te non abbia margini di crescita è dovuto alla profonda conoscenza della sua anima? Non c'è il rischio che tu non la veda più perché la vedi come il prototipo di qualcosa che ti ha definitivamente stufato?


Mah.. non è solo il contesto in cui mi trovo ora. In questi giorni sono a Roma ad esempio. Non mi sembra che il panorama cambi poi granché...
Dove vivo è forse addirittura peggio. Ma qui stiamo discernendo tra il peggio e il leggermente meno peggio..

E per quanto riguarda mia moglie.. che mi preoccupa non è la sua anima, ma il suo cervello. Non legge, non si fa domande, non chiede, non sembra provare orgoglio per la sua intelligenza (tanta o poca che sia). È questo che mi fa dire che non ci sono margini di crescita, questo e anni vissuti insieme in cui non ho visto cambiamenti di sorta.

Non lo so se ho mescolato le carte, ma si, è vero che sono in qualche modo rassegnato a non riuscire ad avere rapporti profondi con le persone, per prima mia moglie.
Rapporti diretti, onesti. Avere a fianco una persona che ti dice tutto quello che pensa, senza filtri o false gentilezze. Una persona abituata a farsi le domande a se stessa/o per prima e a non farsi sconti. E a parlare con me con la stessa franchezza.
A parlare di se, della propria vita, delle proprie scelte. Senza paura.
Non so dove vivi tu, ma nei posti in cui ho vissuto io ho sempre trovato quasi impossibile avere questo tipo di rapporto.
E mia moglie è imbevuta di questa mentalità.. E sembra non avere la forza o stimoli sufficienti o le capacità per venirne fuori.. per emergere da essa...


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. non è solo il contesto in cui mi trovo ora. In questi giorni sono a Roma ad esempio. Non mi sembra che il panorama cambi poi granché...
> Dove vivo è forse addirittura peggio. Ma qui stiamo discernendo tra il peggio e il leggermente meno peggio..
> 
> E per quanto riguarda mia moglie.. che mi preoccupa non è la sua anima, ma il suo cervello. Non legge, non si fa domande, non chiede, non sembra provare orgoglio per la sua intelligenza (tanta o poca che sia). È questo che mi fa dire che non ci sono margini di crescita, questo e anni vissuti insieme in cui non ho visto cambiamenti di sorta.
> ...


Rapporti così, esistono.
Che sia con amici, amiche o amanti, ce ne sono.

Io alzo la manina, contami pure per il "sì esistono".

E il grassettato rosso, scusa, tende a confermarmi nell'idea che sia tu che, non so come, allontani gli altri.

Posso dire?
Sarò estremamente cruda. Mi spiace, in genere non lo sono.

Riconosco che sei gentile, educato, ti esprimi bene.

Ma sei estremamente lamentoso e (mi) dai una sensazione di "mollezza".
Oddio, meno lamentoso di altri, ma quel tipo di lamentele sommesse e continue, appena accennate, che magari non riesci neppure a capire da dove vengono ma ti si impiantano nel cervello e non le schiodi più.
Non so se parlerei con te, dopo un pò. All'inizio ti starei ad ascoltare, magari proverei a condividere qualcosa di me, ma davanti a questa rassegnazione cosmica e spugnosa, non so... forse mi tirerei indietro.
Ascoltarti, dopo un pò, diventa non tanto ripetitivo, ma avvilente, è come cercare vie d'uscite che non ci sono, che neghi in partenza.
Parlare di me? Perchè? Per cercare un tuo entusiasmo che, al momento, non so neppure se saresti in grado di provare sinceramente?
Per avere consigli o pareri, da un uomo rassegnato così giovane?

Ti chiedo scusa, io non so come sei in realtà, immagino che tu rida e scherzi anche, che tu possa essere un buonissimo compagno, un amico splendido, non lo so questo.
E so che in un forum, stai buttando fuori solo una parte di te. E su questa parte limitata ho basato quanto ho scritto.

Ma so che il peggio che una persona può fare a se stessa, è dare la colpa sempre a qualcosa al di fuori di se stesso. Perchè in questo modo, è garantito che nessun cambiamento sia possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Senza dire che desideroso di cultura, intelligenza, profondità le ha cercate in un letto.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Senza dire che desideroso di cultura, intelligenza, profondità le ha cercate in un letto.



Vabbè, dai, che c'entra?
Ok, tradire è brutto, però non è che non si capisce... 'sta persona ti prende, ti si riaccendono tutte le speranze perchè non ti sentivi così da quando hai visto al cinema la prima volta Guerre Stellari...
E ci finisci a letto.

Non è che se ne è ripassate 50 cercando ogni volta, successivamente alla deflorazione, cultura etc.
Non stiamo parlando di un seriale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai, che c'entra?
> Ok, tradire è brutto, però non è che non si capisce... 'sta persona ti prende, ti si riaccendono tutte le speranze perchè non ti sentivi così da quando hai visto al cinema la prima volta Guerre Stellari...
> E ci finisci a letto.
> 
> ...


C'entra. Tutti dopo dicono che cercavano altro ma quello hanno trovato.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma sei estremamente lamentoso e (mi) dai una sensazione di "mollezza".
> Oddio, meno lamentoso di altri, ma quel tipo di lamentele sommesse e continue, appena accennate, che magari non riesci neppure a capire da dove vengono ma ti si impiantano nel cervello e non le schiodi più.
> Non so se parlerei con te, dopo un pò. All'inizio ti starei ad ascoltare, magari proverei a condividere qualcosa di me, ma davanti a questa rassegnazione cosmica e spugnosa, non so... forse mi tirerei indietro.
> Ascoltarti, dopo un pò, diventa non tanto ripetitivo, ma avvilente, è come cercare vie d'uscite che non ci sono, che neghi in partenza.
> ...


In realtà ci sono ottime probabilità tu abbia centrato il punto.
Come ho detto, non è facile giudicarsi con obiettività e questo genere di feedack sono più rari dei diamanti.
Leggendolo.. Non so come mi vedano gli occhi degli altri, ma potresti benissimo aver ragione ed essere esattamente il problema.
E, paradossalmente, tende a convincermi ancora di più che non è possibile per me avere un rapporto soddisfacente. Quel genere di entusiasmo non lo posso "fabbricare". Ed evidentemente le persone cercano quello, e io ne sono sprovvisto. E neppure saprei dove andarlo a cercare questo entusiasmo e ottimismo che la gente vuole.
Ci sono buone possibilità che tu mi abbia spiegato bene il perché non ho i rapporti umani che vorrei.
Quello che hai scritto spiega in effetti moltissimo.
Mi resta da capire dove trovarlo questo "entusiasmo" o ottimismo di cui parli...


----------



## devastata (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. non è solo il contesto in cui mi trovo ora. *In questi giorni sono a Roma ad esempio. Non mi sembra che il panorama cambi poi granché...*
> Dove vivo è forse addirittura peggio. Ma qui stiamo discernendo tra il peggio e il leggermente meno peggio..
> 
> E per quanto riguarda mia moglie.. che mi preoccupa non è la sua anima, ma il suo cervello. Non legge, non si fa domande, non chiede, non sembra provare orgoglio per la sua intelligenza (tanta o poca che sia). È questo che mi fa dire che non ci sono margini di crescita, questo e anni vissuti insieme in cui non ho visto cambiamenti di sorta.
> ...


Scusa tu vorresti fare conoscenze occasionali e pretendere che persone appena conosciute ti raccontino tutto della loro vita, magari nel profondo,  e di come si sentono e vedono la vita? Delle loro sofferenze? Delle loro speranze?

Non è cosi facile con chi hai appena conosciuto!

E te lo dice una che non fa nessuna fatica a parlare e tanto con chiunque, per non parlare del fatto che anche con chi conosci da tempo, prima di confidarti davvero, di capirsi veramente, occorre molto molto tempo.

Se poi abiti ad esempio in Brianza o in Sardegna, è un impresa titanica arrivare ad avere conoscenze profonde, e lo dico per esperienza lunghissima in entrambi i posti.

Ero pure io a Roma nei giorni scorsi, è sicuramente in generale gente più disponibile al dialogo, mi è pure capitata una signora che nel tragitto di un autobus ci ha raccontato di tutto e di più, c'era pure mio marito, ma ovvio che sono discorsi di vita vissuta che possono essere detti a chiunque, non puoi metterti a parlare filosofando con chi non conosci e non sa niente di te e tu di loro.

Poi se si è fortunati ci capita di incontrare qualcuno e avere subito un intesa immediata e intendersi, ma sono rare e preziose occasioni, ed in ogni caso per avere vera confidenza lasci passare comunque molto tempo, devi capire se ti puoi fidare e farti capire, e capire a tua volta.

Spesso quando si cerca di conoscere e magari aiutare pure qualcuno si viene pure o fraintesi o guardati con sospetto,all'inizio,  come non esistesse la spontaneità e l'atto senza scopo o tornaconto. Non per niente mai come oggi si parla di individualismo.

Spero tu abbia almeno un vero amico, non ne servono molti, ne basta uno.


----------



## Ecate (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In realtà ci sono ottime probabilità tu abbia centrato il punto.
> Come ho detto, non è facile giudicarsi con obiettività e questo genere di feedack sono più rari dei diamanti.
> Leggendolo.. Non so come mi vedano gli occhi degli altri, ma potresti benissimo aver ragione ed essere esattamente il problema.
> E, paradossalmente, tende a convincermi ancora di più che non è possibile per me avere un rapporto soddisfacente. Quel genere di entusiasmo non lo posso "fabbricare". Ed evidentemente le persone cercano quello, e io ne sono sprovvisto. E neppure saprei dove andarlo a cercare questo entusiasmo e ottimismo che la gente vuole.
> ...


Depressione? La depressione si cura, oggi meglio che ieri. Ma ho la sensazione che tu questo lo sappia benissimo.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Spero tu abbia almeno un vero amico, non ne servono molti, ne basta uno.


Credo che Nausicaa abbia abbia spiegato molto bene il perché non posso avere questo tipo di amicizie. Un altro del forum, credo Leda (vado a memoria) mi aveva definito "accartocciato su me stesso". Credo fosse un altro modo per definire quello che Nausicaa ha espresso.
E appunto spiega perché le persone provano, quando va bene, indifferenza per la mia presenza se non un vago fastidio.
Per provare le sensazioni che bramo avrei bisogno di un vero amico o una compagna ed è proprio questo mio bisogno a rendermi impossibile quel rapporto di cui ho bisogno. Sembra un loop senza una via d'uscita.. Meno rapporti umani soddisfacenti ho e più mi "accartoccio", e più lo faccio e meno rapporti umani avrò.. e così via..


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo che Nausicaa abbia abbia spiegato molto bene* il perché non posso avere questo tipo di amicizie*. Un altro del forum, credo Leda (vado a memoria) mi aveva definito "accartocciato su me stesso". Credo fosse un altro modo per definire quello che Nausicaa ha espresso.
> E appunto spiega perché le persone provano, quando va bene, indifferenza per la mia presenza se non un vago fastidio.
> *Per provare le sensazioni che bramo avrei bisogno di un vero amico o una compagna *ed è proprio questo mio bisogno a rendermi impossibile quel rapporto di cui ho bisogno. Sembra un loop senza una via d'uscita.. Meno rapporti umani soddisfacenti ho e più mi "accartoccio", e più lo faccio e meno rapporti umani avrò.. e così via..


Nananananah.

Questo è IL tuo errore.

Non ho spiegato il perchè tu non puoi. Al massimo, se ci ho azzeccato e mica è detto, ho spiegato come mai non le hai ORA.

Continui a cercare soluzioni al di fuori di te, continui a scandagliare l'impossibilità di cambiamento, in un circolo vizioso che ti deresponsabilizza dal vincere questa situazione.

*Prima* trovi valore in te stesso e nella tua vita, e se non c'è, lo crei -volontariato, obiettivo sul lavoro, obiettivo di fare la maratona, obiettivo di imparare a suonare uno strumento, che cavolo ne so.
E *poi*, vedrai, "magicamente" i rapporti tanto agognati arrivano.


----------



## lolapal (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo che Nausicaa abbia abbia spiegato molto bene il perché non posso avere questo tipo di amicizie. Un altro del forum, credo Leda (vado a memoria) mi aveva definito "accartocciato su me stesso". Credo fosse un altro modo per definire quello che Nausicaa ha espresso.
> E appunto spiega perché le persone provano, quando va bene, indifferenza per la mia presenza se non un vago fastidio.
> Per provare le sensazioni che bramo avrei bisogno di un vero amico o una compagna ed è proprio questo mio bisogno a rendermi impossibile quel rapporto di cui ho bisogno. Sembra un loop senza una via d'uscita.. Meno rapporti umani soddisfacenti ho e più mi "accartoccio", e più lo faccio e meno rapporti umani avrò.. e così via..


Il punto è, a mio modesto avviso, che prima dovresti avere un buon rapporto con te stesso, dovresti essere tu il primo ad accettare te stesso, perché questo traspare e gli altri sentono che non sei trasparente, come se ci fosse un nucleo di te che hai timore a esternare, quindi può scattare della diffidenza. Sempre secondo la mia psicologia spicciola... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nananananah.
> 
> Questo è IL tuo errore.
> 
> ...


:up:
Ecco, Nausicaa lo dice benissimo quello che volevo dire io! :smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ma poi, mi chiedo...

Cosa dovrebbe essere una persona, o tu, per essere "degna" ai tuoi occhi?
Dobbiamo essere tutti ricercatori, filosofi, esploratori, uomini e donne che spandono saggezza e coraggio e che puntano verso l'infinito ed oltre?

Quale è la tua idea di persona? Una persona "normale" è degna di esistere? Che cosa è normale?

Se una persona non ha altra ambizione che quella di avere una bella famiglia, cosa te la fa considerare da poco? Se non legge e non vuole "migliorarsi", magari fa le confetture più buone del mondo, magari è una mamma particolarmente attenta, magari ha un cuore buono ed è amata da tutti i vicini.

Magari, una parte del tuo sentimento di sfiducia verso gli altri viene anche da un pizzico di "invidia"? "perchè loro sembrano così contenti e io invece no?" Oppure, per consolarti, "io non riesco ad essere soddisfatto, evidentemente solo i mediocri riescono ad essere soddisfatti" oppure "in realtà non sono soddisfatti, è tutta una questione di facciata"

Ripeto, magari abiti davvero nel buco più buco di tutta la terra, solo che visto che non hai mai trovato situazioni diverse, dubito. Visto che, ripeto alziamo la manina, rapporti come quelli che sogni esistono, diamine.

Ciccio, guarda che davvero ci vuole poco.
La vedi molto, ma molto più dura di quel che è.
Un poco di depressione, un poco di pigrizia esistenziale, un poco di rassegnazione imbelle, un poco di delusione di te stesso.
Prova con lo psicologo, e spiega a tua moglie il termine.

Non so il tuo lavoro, la tua vita, ma DI CERTO ci sono cose che ti puoi proporre, piccole cose, piccole vittorie da perseguire.


----------



## JON (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma poi, mi chiedo...
> 
> *Cosa dovrebbe essere una persona, o tu, per essere "degna" ai tuoi occhi?
> *Dobbiamo essere tutti ricercatori, filosofi, esploratori, uomini e donne che spandono saggezza e coraggio e che puntano verso l'infinito ed oltre?
> ...


Generalmente la tecnica di "affossare" il prossimo è tesa ad autoelevarsi quando una determinata condizione ci fa sentire a disagio.

Comunque concordo, ci vuole davvero poco. Basterebbe un interesse condiviso con le persone giuste, niente di esoterico. E poi, bisogna imparare a credere in se stessi, cosicchè anche una condizione pari alla solitudine sia semplicemente una condizione scelta e non temuta.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo che Nausicaa abbia abbia spiegato molto bene il perché non posso avere questo tipo di amicizie. Un altro del forum, credo Leda (vado a memoria) mi aveva definito "accartocciato su me stesso". Credo fosse un altro modo per definire quello che Nausicaa ha espresso.
> E appunto spiega perché le persone provano, quando va bene, indifferenza per la mia presenza se non un vago fastidio.
> Per provare le sensazioni che bramo avrei bisogno di un vero amico o una compagna ed è proprio questo mio bisogno a rendermi impossibile quel rapporto di cui ho bisogno. Sembra un loop senza una via d'uscita.. Meno rapporti umani soddisfacenti ho e più mi "accartoccio", e più lo faccio e meno rapporti umani avrò.. e così via..



fede guarda 
te lo dico ...non te lo dico ...
anzi si te lo dico 
anche se non  ne terrai conto vosto che ti piace compatirti ed essere compatito:
Che  pecola che sei!!!
ecco perchè non trovi la persona che fa per te , neanche amici che se tanto  mi da tanto 
fuggono a gambe levate prima di tagliarsi le vene ....
E comincio anche a pensare che anche la tua tanto amata amante  se la sia data a  gambe levate
cercava forse uno che la facesse stare allegra in fondo  a quanto racconti nella sua vita di coppia non se la passa molto bene e si ritrova una palla al piede ....


Scusa le mie parole ma davvero sei petulante 


Esclusivamente Imho


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continui a cercare soluzioni al di fuori di te, continui a scandagliare l'impossibilità di cambiamento, in un circolo vizioso che ti deresponsabilizza dal vincere questa situazione.


Mah.. Non è tanto un togliermi la responsabilità del problema.. è che proprio non so come risolverlo..



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cosa dovrebbe essere una persona, o tu, per essere "degna" ai tuoi occhi?
> Dobbiamo essere tutti ricercatori, filosofi, esploratori, uomini e donne che spandono saggezza e coraggio e che puntano verso l'infinito ed oltre?
> 
> Quale è la tua idea di persona? Una persona "normale" è degna di esistere? Che cosa è normale?
> ...


Non ho il profilo standard di una persona "degna". Mi sono sempre rifiutato di ragionare in questi termini. L'unica costante che ci vedo è il migliorarsi. Sono sempre stato abituato a mettere in dubbio tutto. Questo mi ha portato da un lato a non avere punti fissi ai quali appoggiarmi, che hai i suoi vantaggi, ma anche tanti svantaggi e dall'altro lato a vedere il miglioramento di sé come unico processo degno di essere perseguito.
Le piccole vittorie che citi, le vedo appunto piccole. Non le vedo come un qualcosa di sostanziale. Forse sono io che punto troppo in alto, può essere. Forse il segreto sta nell'accontentarsi appunto delle piccole vittorie, non so, sono molto confuso in merito.
È sicuramente invidio gli altri per la loro serenità e soddisfazione di sé. Che appunto, mi sembra sia ottenuta quasi senza sforzo.
Ma non credo che questa invidia arrivi ad appannarmi il giudizio sugli altri.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> davvero sei petulante


Si, l'ha già detto Nausicaa qualche post fa. Anche se in maniera molto più circostanziata e utile.
E si, è molto probabile che l'amante se ne sia andata per il motivo che dici. Molto probabile.

P.S.: Esiste la funzione "lista utenti ignorati" per gli utenti petulanti. Funziona meravigliosamente. Ti nasconde i post dei petulanti. Ti fa risparmiare un mucchio di tempo.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto mi è stato detto è stato illuminante e lo trovo molto vero.
Solo sul fatto che cerchi di de-responsabilizzarmi non sono troppo d'accordo.
Non ho mai pensato che il problema non fossi io. È probabile che abbia cercato le soluzioni "fuori". Perché davvero non ho idea di dove cercarla. Ma non ho mai deciso che la colpa sia fuori da me.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Non è tanto un togliermi la responsabilità del problema.. è che proprio non so come risolverlo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, il miglioramento di te è l'obiettivo.
Ma perchè diamine ti serve qualcuno per farlo?
Pure per fare palestra l'allenatore mica è indispensabile. E non si tratta di palestra.

Cerca di essere il padre migliore, il marito più disponibile, il vicino più attento, il lavoratore più serio.
Non perderti le cose belle della vita, vai al cinema, leggi, sogna, informati.
Sorridi, guardati intorno.
Cucina qualcosa di buono e portalo in ufficio, o offrilo ai vicini, organizza una festa per tuo figlio.

Sì, vero, ora che ci penso, sì, non possiamo essere "migliori" a prescindere, la persona che sono, io la sento in relazione agli altri.
Ma non in un rapporto tipo sparring partner, per cui senza "la" persona non posso combinare nulla.

Modi per migliorarti, te ne ho detto. Volontariato, disponibilità agli altri, ascolto.
Corso di barca a vela, impara una lingua e insegnala a tuo figlio.
Leggi 'sto diamine di forum e commenta gli altri, invece di girellare principalmente qui.

Non esistono cambiamenti bruschi. Un pò alla volta. Apriti. Datti una possibilità.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continui a cercare soluzioni al di fuori di te, continui a scandagliare l'impossibilità di cambiamento, in un circolo vizioso che ti deresponsabilizza dal vincere questa situazione.


Continuo a pensare... impossibilità del cambiamento dici... ma cosa diamine dovrei cambiare mi chiedo.. Accontentarsi di qualcosa che non mi accontenta? Punto semplicemente troppo in alto per le mie capacità? Sono solo il solito bambino viziato che vuole la luna?
Non so.. ci sto riflettendo....


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Quanto mi è stato detto è stato illuminante e lo trovo molto vero.
> Solo sul fatto che cerchi di de-responsabilizzarmi non sono troppo d'accordo.
> Non ho mai pensato che il problema non fossi io. È probabile che abbia cercato le soluzioni "fuori". Perché davvero non ho idea di dove cercarla. *Ma non ho mai deciso che la colpa sia fuori da me*.



Sicuro?
Dire che un grosso problema è il posto dove vivi, i limiti della gente che frequenti, e che questo vale più o meno ovunque, per me è dire che la colpa è fuori. Se non a parole, sembra che tu lo pensi.
Il problema è tuo, ma non puoi risolverlo perchè l'ambiente non te lo consente.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare... impossibilità del cambiamento dici... ma cosa diamine dovrei cambiare mi chiedo.. Accontentarsi di qualcosa che non mi accontenta? Punto semplicemente troppo in alto per le mie capacità? Sono solo il solito bambino viziato che vuole la luna?
> Non so.. ci sto riflettendo....



Non lo so.

Che *cosa *vuoi? Punti troppo in alto? Bo. A cosa punti?

Dimmi qualcosa di pratico.
Escludi "avere un rapporto profondo e bla bla bla". Qualcosa di pratico. Casa, lavoro, figlio, quello che vuoi, ma che non sia vago.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, l'ha già detto Nausicaa qualche post fa. Anche se in maniera molto più circostanziata e utile.
> E si, è molto probabile che l'amante se ne sia andata per il motivo che dici. Molto probabile.
> 
> P.S.: Esiste la funzione "lista utenti ignorati" per gli utenti petulanti. Funziona meravigliosamente. Ti nasconde i post dei petulanti. Ti fa risparmiare un mucchio di tempo.



ma smettila di fare il permaloso!!

Cosi non vai da nessuna parte ...non trovi nessuna soluzione ...
Perchè mai dovrei ignorare ?
Ho detto coma la penso se non ti va ignorami tu ...
facile star qui a parlare di cosa cerchi , non cerchi , hai trovato ,non hai trovato e più lo fai più ti chiudi in te stesso 
e più ti convinci che quello che vedi all'interno della tua famiglia è vero ...
perchè qui chi è sereno ha ottenuto questo facilmente ...
niente è facile e nessuno trova niente dietro l'angolo 
la maggior parte della gente qui che ora leggi serena e tranquilla ci è arrivata 
con lacrime amare ...
e a questo tu non mi sembri ancora pronto per qualche sorta di paure di cui ancora non ti sei liberato...


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, il miglioramento di te è l'obiettivo.
> Ma perchè diamine ti serve qualcuno per farlo?


Non mi serve qualcuno per farlo. O meglio, non dovrebbe. Solo che con determinate compagne ci riesco, finché appunto non scappano. Da solo.. non so da che parte cominciare.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cerca di essere il padre migliore, il marito più disponibile, il vicino più attento, il lavoratore più serio.
> Non perderti le cose belle della vita, vai al cinema, leggi, sogna, informati.
> Sorridi, guardati intorno.


Tutte cose che già faccio... 
Ma senza dividerle con una compagna.. Perdono gran parte del senso, della gioia... Le faccio, mi piace farle. Ma senza qualcuno a fianco... hanno un sapore infinitamente più insipido.
Lo so, e hai ragione, non dovrebbe essere così. Ma per me lo è. E non saprei neanche dire il perché.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Leggi 'sto diamine di forum e commenta gli altri, invece di girellare principalmente qui.


Ci stavo pensando proprio poco fa.. E poi mi sono detto: come posso aiutare gli altri se non riesco manco a risolvere i miei di problemi?
Andresti tu da un medico che non sa curarsi un'influenza? O da un psichiatra schizofrenico o uno psicologo nevrotico?


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non puoi risolverlo perchè l'ambiente non te lo consente.


Mmmm.... potresti anche aver ragione....


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la maggior parte della gente qui che ora leggi serena e tranquilla ci è arrivata
> con lacrime amare ...
> e a questo tu non mi sembri ancora pronto per qualche sorta di paure di cui ancora non ti sei liberato...


Lacrime amare... io neanche ci riesco a piangere.. anche quando lo vorrei...
E cosa dovrei essere pronto a piangere? Sapessi almeno quello sarebbe già un ottimo inizio.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non mi serve qualcuno per farlo. O meglio, non dovrebbe. Solo che con determinate compagne ci riesco, finché appunto non scappano. Da solo.. non so da che parte cominciare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sì, lo faccio continuamente.
Lo fanno tutti.
Medici che fumano, dietologi che si ingozzano di patatine, psicologi nevrotici (è pieno).
Ognuno fa quel che può.
Quindi, puoi farlo pure tu.
Forse ti illuminerebbe più che guardare i tuoi successi troppo piccoli, o le tue presunte scarse qualità, o la mediocrità di chi ti circonda.

Guardati intorno qua dentro, e vedi quanta gente scarsa e mediocre c'è, e quanta gente che si arrabatta e trova senso e vita.

Basta scuse. Leggi, curiosa... e almeno scoprirai se davvero gli altri ti interessano, o se vuoi solo essere interessante per gli altri. Non lo dico con cattiveria...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mmmm.... potresti anche aver ragione....



No, quello è quanto pensi TU.
Io non lo penso affatto. Non è vero. Toglitelo dalla testa, è un pensiero di comodo che ti autorizza a non fare.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> almeno scoprirai se davvero gli altri ti interessano, o se vuoi solo essere interessante per gli altri.


Devo ammettere che ho paura di trovare la risposta. E se fosse la seconda? Poi sono fregato.


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, quello è quanto pensi TU.
> Io non lo penso affatto. Non è vero. Toglitelo dalla testa, è un pensiero di comodo che ti autorizza a non fare.


Scusami, forse mi sono espresso male. Intendevo proprio questo.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Lacrime amare... io neanche ci riesco a piangere.. anche quando lo vorrei...
> E cosa dovrei essere pronto a piangere? Sapessi almeno quello sarebbe già un ottimo inizio.



Lascia perdere era una metafora...


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che ho paura di trovare la risposta. E se fosse la seconda? Poi sono fregato.


Porca puzzola feather, dai, su...
Se fosse, intanto, lo sai e smetti di macerarti sul come mai non riesci ad avere i rapporti bla bla.
E poi, lo so che è il mio animo "romantico", ma come si fa a non interessarsi, dopo un pò, alla vita di certi utenti qua dentro?
Alle persone?
Sono fantastiche, le persone. Fidati. Anche quando non ti piacciono, ci sono scintille di luce che ti lasciano senza fiato, se ti permetti di non esserne invidioso 
Datti la possibilità di scoprirlo.
Ci sono utenti che mi urtano i nervi in maniera stratosferica, ma che ogni tanto tirano fuori di quelle cose che rimango ammirata.

E poi, non volevi "migliorare"? Dai una voce a chi lo vuole, mi sembra un ottimo modo.
Diamine, parlavi di stare da telefono amico o cose del genere, aiutare le persone a non suicidarsi... e ti tiri indietro su una cosa del genere?

Non sforzarti di scrivere. Leggi. Conosci. Con calma.

Ma almeno datti una mossa


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Porca puzzola feather, dai, su...
> Se fosse, intanto, lo sai e smetti di macerarti sul come mai non riesci ad avere i rapporti bla bla.
> E poi, lo so che è il mio animo "romantico", ma come si fa a non interessarsi, dopo un pò, alla vita di certi utenti qua dentro?
> Alle persone?
> ...


approvo la tua pazienza ...
notando che anche tu stai per gettare la spugna


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> approvo la tua pazienza ...
> notando che anche tu stai per gettare la spugna



Ma... hai cambiato il nick?!?!?!

Hahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Ecate (14 Ottobre 2013)

*Melancholia*

Feather scusa se ribadisco, ma lo faccio perché forse prima ti sono sembrata rude e/o sarcastica, invece sono proprio seria: non è che magari sei depresso?


----------



## feather (14 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Feather scusa se ribadisco, ma lo faccio perché forse prima ti sono sembrata rude e/o sarcastica, invece sono proprio seria: non è che magari sei depresso?


Non mi sei sembrata ne rude ne sarcastica. 
Non ho risposto nulla perché non saprei cosa rispondere. Non lo so. Non sono uno psicologo, non sono neppure sicuro di quale sia l'esatta definizione di depressione.
Ho una parente in cura per depressione, ma la sua sconfina nella schizofrenia e i sintomi sono ben diversi e più gravi dei miei.
Immagino ci sia un'ampissima gamma di depressioni, dalle più leggere a quelle più gravi.
Quindi non saprei dirti se il mio caso sia definibile come depressione. È sicuramente possibile. Non l'ho scartata come possibilità, neppure l'eventualità di vedere uno psicologo ho scartato. Sicuramente mi informerò cosa c'è...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma... hai cambiato il nick?!?!?!
> 
> Hahahahahah!!!!!!



No


----------



## Leda (14 Ottobre 2013)

Aspettiamo un threaddino interessante che parli di una tua passione, Feath 
Vai con la condivisione e stop con la lamentela generalista.


----------



## free (14 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Aspettiamo un threaddino interessante* che parli di una tua passione, Feath
> Vai con la condivisione e stop con la lamentela generalista.



:dorme:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Non è tanto un togliermi la responsabilità del problema.. è che proprio non so come risolverlo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ecate ha detto:


> Feather scusa se ribadisco, ma lo faccio perché forse prima ti sono sembrata rude e/o sarcastica, invece sono proprio seria: non è che magari sei depresso?





feather ha detto:


> Non mi sei sembrata ne rude ne sarcastica.
> Non ho risposto nulla perché non saprei cosa rispondere. Non lo so. Non sono uno psicologo, non sono neppure sicuro di quale sia l'esatta definizione di depressione.
> Ho una parente in cura per depressione, ma la sua sconfina nella schizofrenia e i sintomi sono ben diversi e più gravi dei miei.
> Immagino ci sia un'ampissima gamma di depressioni, dalle più leggere a quelle più gravi.
> Quindi non saprei dirti se il mio caso sia definibile come depressione. È sicuramente possibile. Non l'ho scartata come possibilità, neppure l'eventualità di vedere uno psicologo ho scartato. Sicuramente mi informerò cosa c'è...


Concordo con Ecate.
Non esiste solo la depressione grave esistono forme come la tua che poi possono sfociare in forme depressive più gravi. Andare da uno psicologo o da uno psichiatra e meno impegnativo di andare dal dentista o dal parrucchiere :mexican::mexican:


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E per quanto riguarda mia moglie.. che mi preoccupa non è la sua anima, ma il suo cervello. Non legge, non si fa domande, non chiede, non sembra provare orgoglio per la sua intelligenza (tanta o poca che sia). È questo che mi fa dire che non ci sono margini di crescita, questo e anni vissuti insieme in cui non ho visto cambiamenti di sorta.


Parli di intelligenza. Credi sia indispensabile per vivere appieno i sentimenti? Cosa ti fa pensare questo?


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma senza dividerle con una compagna.. Perdono gran parte del senso, della gioia... Le faccio, mi piace farle. Ma senza qualcuno a fianco... hanno un sapore infinitamente più insipido.


Hai un figlio da crescere. Non è stimolante abbastanza?


----------



## feather (16 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Parli di intelligenza. Credi sia indispensabile per vivere appieno i sentimenti? Cosa ti fa pensare questo?


Assolutamente no, l'intelligenza è scorrelata dalla sensibilità. Si può essere poco intelligenti e vivere i sentimenti con forza e vitalità.
Ho parlato di intelligenza nella misura in cui genera una distanza abissale tra me e mia moglie, al punto da non riuscire a comunicare. Dato che partiamo da mondi così diversi...
Ma non mi sono mai permesso anche solo di pensare che i sentimenti che lei prova siano diversi in qualità dai miei.



MK ha detto:


> Hai un figlio da crescere. Non è stimolante abbastanza?


No, temo.
È una grande responsabilità, ma lascia tantissimo tempo "libero". Temo che vorrei impegnato da emozioni e pensieri invece che da una routine assassina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, l'intelligenza è scorrelata dalla sensibilità. Si può essere poco intelligenti e vivere i sentimenti con forza e vitalità.
> Ho parlato di intelligenza nella misura in cui genera una distanza abissale tra me e mia moglie, al punto da non riuscire a comunicare. Dato che partiamo da mondi così diversi...
> Ma non mi sono mai permesso anche solo di pensare che i sentimenti che lei prova siano diversi in qualità dai miei.
> 
> ...


Giuro.
E'
la
prima
volta
che 
sento
dire
questo 
di
un
figlio.


----------



## feather (17 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giuro.
> E'
> la
> prima
> ...


Forse hai interpretato male o mi sono spiegato male. 
Per tempo "libero" intendo il tempo mentale, quello per riflettere.. 
Ovvio che materialmente lo assorbe praticamente tutto. 
Non so come spiegare; mi rimane come il cervello in idle, bramoso di stimoli.. Come il sentore di potenzialità inespresse. 
Rimane la frustrazione di un rapporto di coppia "sub ottimale", per usare un eufemismo. 
Rimane insomma un sacco di spazio per la mente e per il cuore per chiedere di più. 

Scusa, mi sono spiegato da bestie. Spero che da questo casino traspaia quello che intendo.


----------



## Ultimo (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse hai interpretato male o mi sono spiegato male.
> Per tempo "libero" intendo il tempo mentale, quello per riflettere..
> Ovvio che materialmente lo assorbe praticamente tutto.
> Non so come spiegare; mi rimane come il cervello in idle, bramoso di stimoli.. Come il sentore di potenzialità inespresse.
> ...



Si, che sei il classico uomo da supermercato col cell all'orecchio..!


Feth scherzo, chi ha letto il blog di sbri capirà


----------



## Calipso (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse hai interpretato male o mi sono spiegato male.
> Per tempo "libero" intendo il tempo mentale, quello per riflettere..
> Ovvio che materialmente lo assorbe praticamente tutto.
> Non so come spiegare; mi rimane come il cervello in idle, bramoso di stimoli.. Come il sentore di potenzialità inespresse.
> ...



Io ho capito quello che vuoi dire...
tu hai un vuoto di stimoli personale...
tuo figlio  -  che adori - è una cosa a se

C'è anche da metterci che maternità e paternità sono vissute diversamente secondo me... 

giusto?


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io ho capito quello che vuoi dire...
> tu hai un vuoto di stimoli personale...
> tuo figlio  -  che adori - è una cosa a se
> 
> ...



lo spero perché è difficile capire ...
non capisco il nesso tra Idle  e bramoso che sono apparentemente opposti...
pero bhò io non riescoa capirlo...


----------



## Calipso (17 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> lo spero perché è difficile capire ...
> non capisco il nesso tra Idle e bramoso che sono apparentemente opposti...
> pero bhò io non riescoa capirlo...


Io credo che feather sia in un momento di crisi dovuta al fatto che "banalmente" ma non troppo, si è innamorato come una cucuzza di una donna che alla fine lo ha deluso profondamente...
qualsiasi cosa è insufficiente a riempire i vuoi che si sono creati in lui ( a partire dal rendersi conto di aver fatto l'errore più grande del mondo a sposare una donna, nonostante non corrispondesse alle sue esigenze, per la convinzione di non poter provare sentimenti profondi come è invece accaduto con l'amante - scusate la contorsione perifrastica)   

e non riesce a vedere oltre al buio pesto che pensa di avere davanti agli occhi...

Vorrebbe degli stimoli, ma secondo me in questo momento non sarebbe nemmeno in grado di recepirli..

Lui ama suo figlio che però è a prescindere dal suo disagio personale... e il cucciolo non lo farebbe sentire completo in ogni caso. Adesso non gli basta, ma perchè deve chiarire prima di tutto se stesso e soprattutto deve riprendersi da una delusione...e si sa gli uomini hanno meno strumenti rispetto alle donne.. che CONOSCONO  e armeggiano con i sentimenti da sempre  

io almeno la vedo così


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse hai interpretato male o mi sono spiegato male.
> Per tempo "libero" intendo il tempo mentale, quello per riflettere..
> *Ovvio che materialmente lo assorbe praticamente tutto.
> *Non so come spiegare; mi rimane come il cervello in idle, bramoso di stimoli.. Come il sentore di potenzialità inespresse.
> ...


Non abbastanza, evidentemente. Io l'unica frustrazione che avevo quando i miei avevano l'età del tuo era la mancanza di sonno, altro che brama di stimoli.
Ma secondo me tu potresti avere una baby-squadra di calcio insonne e rimarresti bramoso et insoddisfatto, perchè quella figura di eroe romantico tormentato(il cuore) et incompreso(la mente) ti piace assai.
Questo prescindendo dalla tua realtà di coppia, che se oggettivamente non ti piace... non ti piace.
E per oggi mi limito a questo e quotare Nau parola per parola.


----------



## gas (17 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non abbastanza, evidentemente. Io l'unica frustrazione che avevo quando i miei avevano l'età del tuo era la mancanza di sonno, altro che brama di stimoli.
> Ma secondo me tu potresti avere una baby-squadra di calcio insonne e rimarresti bramoso et insoddisfatto, perchè quella figura di eroe romantico tormentato(il cuore) et incompreso(la mente) ti piace assai.
> Questo prescindendo dalla tua realtà di coppia, che se oggettivamente non ti piace... non ti piace.
> E per oggi mi limito a questo e quotare Nau parola per parola.


ma ciao Sbri :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No, temo.
> È una grande responsabilità, ma *lascia tantissimo tempo "libero"*. Temo che vorrei impegnato da emozioni e pensieri invece che da una routine assassina.


Tempo libero? Un figlio? Ah perchè se ne occupa tua moglie, ok allora.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> C'è anche da metterci che maternità e paternità sono vissute diversamente secondo me...
> 
> giusto?


Non lo so. Non sono mai stata mamma 

Scherzi a parte. Immagino di si. Ma anche tra le mamme ci sono quelle che si sentono complete nel ruolo di madre e altre che hanno anche bisogno di altro.
Ti è mai capitato di conoscere delle mamme che attaccano a parlare del figlio e non la smetteno più? E ti parlano solo e soltanto del figlio? Come non esistesse null'altro nella loro vita?
Ecco, sono del primo tipo, e qui sono la stragrande maggioranza delle donne.
Poi ci sono quelle che sentono il bisogno di avere anche altro, degli spazi per loro. Non sono molte ma ci sono.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non abbastanza, evidentemente. Io l'unica frustrazione che avevo quando i miei avevano l'età del tuo era la mancanza di sonno, altro che brama di stimoli.
> Ma secondo me tu potresti avere una baby-squadra di calcio insonne e rimarresti bramoso et insoddisfatto, perchè quella figura di eroe romantico tormentato(il cuore) et incompreso(la mente) ti piace assai.


Il bimbo dorme beato dalle 1030-11 fino alle 9-10 del giorno dopo. Non ho grandi problemi di mancanza di sonno a causa sua. L'ex amante me ne ha rubato molto di più, da quando la conosco mi sveglio alle 3-4 di notte quasi tutte le notti.
Prima non succedeva.
La figura dell'eroe romantico.. Boh.. Se sia affascinante non saprei dire, sicuramente è una gran rottura di coglioni. Se fossi felice e soddisfatto stare meglio. E credo dormirei anche meglio.


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non sono mai stata mamma
> 
> Scherzi a parte. Immagino di si. Ma anche tra le mamme ci sono quelle che si sentono complete nel ruolo di madre e altre che hanno anche bisogno di altro.
> Ti è mai capitato di conoscere delle mamme che attaccano a parlare del figlio e non la smetteno più? E ti parlano solo e soltanto del figlio? Come non esistesse null'altro nella loro vita?
> ...



Sono d'accordo con te...e tra l'altro detto sinceramente... quelle donne che perdono completamente il contatto con il resto del mondo e con se stesse dopo aver avuto  un figlio, secondo me hanno comunque delle carenze... Senza contare che caricano involontariamente i figli di una serie di responsabilità psicologiche enormi. 
Non vorrei che qualcuno mi fraintendesse... 
Voglio dire: i figli sono la cosa più importante, ma non devo essere l'unica ragione di vita e appagamento, altrimenti il rapporto rischia di diventare morboso e per questo alla lunga, negativo.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> .e tra l'altro detto sinceramente... quelle donne che perdono completamente il contatto con il resto del mondo e con se stesse dopo aver avuto  un figlio, secondo me hanno comunque delle carenze...


Hey! Piano con le offese, stai parlando della mia ex amante!


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Hey! Piano con le offese, stai parlando della mia ex amante!



Perdonami ma se avesse perso il contatto con il mondo.... Tu non saresti neanche esistito... che poi, abbia usato "la famiglia" come paravento dopo questo è un altro discorso..( e del tutto libero di essere)
Ma le donne-madri che si annullano... Manco per sbaglio si fanno l'amante... soprattutto quando i figli sono piccini...
non li vedono proprio gli uomini...


----------



## Anais (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non sono mai stata mamma
> 
> Scherzi a parte. Immagino di si. Ma anche tra le mamme ci sono quelle che si sentono complete nel ruolo di madre e altre che hanno anche bisogno di altro.
> Ti è mai capitato di conoscere delle mamme che attaccano a parlare del figlio e non la smetteno più? E ti parlano solo e soltanto del figlio? Come non esistesse null'altro nella loro vita?
> ...


Personalemente io, oltre al lavoro (che non faccio solo perchè devo ma perchè mi piace), vivo per i figli.
Sento di non aver bisogno di alcun uomo accanto. 
Detto ciò...si, le donne che sono monotematiche non le sopporto...infatti le feste di compleanno per me sono un tormento...costretta a stare con gruppetti di madri con discorsi sempre uguali.
Ah...e per la cronaca, ci sono anche uomini (pochi) che investono nei figli qualsiasi cosa. Il mio ex purtroppo, è uno di questi.
I lsuo carattere ossessivo e "controllore", l'ha traslato tutto su di loro.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perdonami ma se avesse perso il contatto con il mondo.... Tu non saresti neanche esistito... che poi, abbia usato "la famiglia" come paravento dopo questo è un altro discorso..( e del tutto libero di essere)
> Ma le donne-madri che si annullano... Manco per sbaglio si fanno l'amante... soprattutto quando i figli sono piccini...
> non li vedono proprio gli uomini...


Si, immagino. Stavo scherzando infatti. Però io penso che lei ci creda davvero. Che quando lo ha detto fosse in buona fede.
Infatti in tutto quello che mi ha detto ci sono delle incoerenze, da una parte il figlio è tutto, dall'altra chiede spazi per sé e si è fatta le scopate "fuori busta".
Non ho capito se non si conosce, se racconti balle a se stessa (e a me) o entrambe le cose.
Non che abbia importanza saperlo. Se ha deciso che non è me che vuole nella sua vita c'è poco da aggiungere.


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Si, immagino. Stavo scherzando infatti. Però io penso che lei ci creda davvero. Che quando lo ha detto fosse in buona fede.
> Infatti in tutto quello che mi ha detto ci sono delle incoerenze, da una parte il figlio è tutto, dall'altra chiede spazi per sé e si è fatta le scopate "fuori busta".
> Non ho capito se non si conosce, *se racconti balle a se stessa* (e a me) o entrambe le cose.
> Non che abbia importanza saperlo. *Se ha deciso che non è me che vuole nella sua vita c'è poco da aggiungere*.


primo neretto.. potrebbe anche essere, come a diversi traditori accade... 

secondo neretto... purtroppo è così ed è da te che devi ripartire... anche se so bene che non è affatto facile.


----------



## Ecate (18 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Parli di intelligenza. Credi sia indispensabile per vivere appieno i sentimenti? Cosa ti fa pensare questo?


Uhm... Ma sai che per me è indispensabile per assicure la lunga durata di un innamoramento? Perché alla fine della tempesta emotiva, deve rimanere oltre all'affetto e alla condivisione, quel qualcosa che faccia pensare "Wow!" ... E quel "Wow!" per me accende tutto il resto ;-)


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> secondo neretto... purtroppo è così ed è da te che devi ripartire...


Ripensandoci, non è del tutto vero che non è importante saperlo.
I motivi per cui lei mi ha scaricato sono probabilmente quelli che ha ben spiegato Nausicaa. E per ripartire da me dovrei saperli, conoscerli e risolverli questi motivi. I difetti che la hanno spinta a scaricarmi sono quantomeno causa concorrente alla mancanza di rapporti umani che desidero.
Quindi no, mi rimangio quello che ho detto. Sapere le sue ragioni non è così banale. Lo è hai fini di avere lei, non a quello di ripartire da me.


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ripensandoci, non è del tutto vero che non è importante saperlo.
> I motivi per cui lei mi ha scaricato sono probabilmente quelli che ha ben spiegato Nausicaa. E per ripartire da me dovrei saperli, conoscerli e risolverli questi motivi. I difetti che la hanno spinta a scaricarmi sono quantomeno causa concorrente alla mancanza di rapporti umani che desidero.
> Quindi no, mi rimangio quello che ho detto. Sapere le sue ragioni non è così banale. Lo è hai fini di avere lei, non a quello di ripartire da me.


Feather ma lei te le ha dette. che poi tu non ci creda o non voglia accettarlo è un altro problema. ma lei ti ha detto che non vuole/non si sente di mollare tutto. ed è sparita. 
se vogliamo, perdonami è stata più coerente di tanti altri.


----------



## Ecate (18 Ottobre 2013)

Parlando di quanto possa riempire la vita essere genitore...



feather ha detto:


> No, temo.
> È una grande responsabilità, ma lascia tantissimo tempo "libero". Temo che vorrei impegnato da emozioni e pensieri invece che da una routine assassina.


Io ne ho due, belli impegnativi, mentalmente, emotivamente è fisicamente. Sono una di quelle mamme cui manca il sonno, non perché i pupi si svegliano ma perché per la gestione del mio quotidiano 16 ore non sono sufficienti... Però il tempo per pensare ai massimi sistemi lo trovo sempre: in auto, in università,  mentre aspetto qualcuno o quando stendo la biancheria... Non oso immaginare poi se fossi impantanata in una situazione come quella di Feather! Introspezione fallace 24/7 :-O


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Feather ma lei te le ha dette. che poi tu non ci creda o non voglia accettarlo è un altro problema. ma lei ti ha detto che non vuole/non si sente di mollare tutto. ed è sparita.
> se vogliamo, perdonami è stata più coerente di tanti altri.


Non ho detto che non è stata coerente nel suo comportamento. Ho detto che sapere i motivi che fanno di me qualcuno per cui non ne vale la pena rendono (forse) possibile il risolverli. E fare di me un uomo per cui ne valga la pena invece di un lagnoso impantanato in introspezioni fallaci da scaricare prima di essere trascinate.

Solo che, sebbene qui tutti abbiano le idee chiare su cosa non va, io non le ho così chiare. E starei cercando di chiarmele. Le ragioni che l'hanno spinta sono utili in questo senso.

Non so, mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Ecate (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è stata coerente nel suo comportamento. Ho detto che sapere i motivi che fanno di me qualcuno per cui non ne vale la pena rendono (forse) possibile il risolverli. E fare di me un uomo per cui ne valga la pena invece di un lagnoso impantanato in introspezioni fallaci da scaricare prima di essere trascinate.
> 
> Solo che, sebbene qui tutti abbiano le idee chiare su cosa non va, io non le ho così chiare. E starei cercando di chiarmele. Le ragioni che l'hanno spinta sono utili in questo senso.
> 
> Non so, mi sono spiegato?


Ma non per tutte sei uno per cui "non ne vale la pena". Per tua moglie pare che valga, ed è pena pesante, non per tutti allo stesso modo ma anche per lei non sarà un valzer.
Io non ho le idee chiare, ma penso che appurare se sei depresso con l'aiuto di un professionista sarebbe un buon punto di partenza; poi, come ti hanno detto gli altri, terapia di coppia... 
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Anais (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è stata coerente nel suo comportamento. Ho detto che sapere i motivi che fanno di me qualcuno per cui non ne vale la pena rendono (forse) possibile il risolverli. E fare di me un uomo per cui ne valga la pena invece di un lagnoso impantanato in introspezioni fallaci da scaricare prima di essere trascinate.
> 
> Solo che, sebbene qui tutti abbiano le idee chiare su cosa non va, io non le ho così chiare. E starei cercando di chiarmele. Le ragioni che l'hanno spinta sono utili in questo senso.
> 
> Non so, mi sono spiegato?


Non ne vale la pena no. Perchè dovrebbe valere la pena per la tua ex amante distruggere una famiglia, fare soffrire il figlio...per stare con te?
Non perchè sei tu. Ma proprio per un altro.
Non so se mi sono spiagata.
Vanno bene le emozioni, l'iinamoramento temporaneo ma da qui a lasciare la famiglia ce ne corre.
Se non ha problemi serissimi all'interno della sua coppia, non vedo perchè dovrebbe mandare tutto a monte per te.
Si è presa il buono della situazione ma quando ha capito che il gioco si faceva serio ha preferito ritirarsi in buon ordine.


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non è stata coerente nel suo comportamento. Ho detto che sapere i motivi che fanno di me qualcuno per cui non ne vale la pena rendono (forse) possibile il risolverli. E fare di me un uomo per cui ne valga la pena invece di un lagnoso impantanato in introspezioni fallaci da scaricare prima di essere trascinate.
> 
> Solo che, sebbene qui tutti abbiano le idee chiare su cosa non va, io non le ho così chiare. E starei cercando di chiarmele. Le ragioni che l'hanno spinta sono utili in questo senso.
> 
> Non so, mi sono spiegato?


Feather non sei tu che hai qualcosa che non va... è che il sentimento di LEI non era abbastanza forte... 

e te lo dice una che ne sa!!!!!

e si, sei un pò lagnone.. ma io te lo concedo visto il momentaccio :mrgreen:


----------



## Calipso (18 Ottobre 2013)

direi che in diverse donne... hanno risposto allo stesso modo... :carneval:


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> direi che in diverse donne... hanno risposto allo stesso modo... :carneval:


Non esattamente. La risposta di Anais era un pelo diversa. Ci sto riflettendo...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non ne vale la pena no. Perchè dovrebbe valere la pena per la tua ex amante distruggere una famiglia, fare soffrire il figlio...per stare con te?
> Non perchè sei tu. Ma proprio per un altro.
> Non so se mi sono spiagata.
> Vanno bene le emozioni, l'iinamoramento temporaneo ma da qui a lasciare la famiglia ce ne corre.
> ...


Condivido.
Non capisco perché qualcuno rolleyes: saresti tu feather) possa avere la pretesa e neanche l'aspirazione che un'altra persona debba essere disponibile a distruggere la sua famiglia per dare a lui la soddisfazione di essere capito nell'intimo.
Oltretutto magari quella persona capisce altri ed è più interessata al benessere dei propri figli più che a tutto il resto.


----------



## zanna (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> Perdonami ma se avesse perso il contatto con il mondo.... Tu non saresti neanche esistito... che poi, abbia usato "la famiglia" come paravento dopo questo è un altro discorso..( e del tutto libero di essere)
> *Ma le donne-madri che si annullano... Manco per sbaglio si fanno l'amante... soprattutto quando i figli sono piccini...
> non li vedono proprio gli uomini...*


:sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic:


Non era presa dai figli. Semplice.


----------



## zanna (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non era presa dai figli. Semplice.


Sicuramente presa da altro :fischio:


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Calipso ha detto:


> e si, sei un pò lagnone..


Che poi... di cosa mi sto lamentando esattamente?
Non è sarcasmo, e che proprio non capisco. Mi pare di aver dato mie opinioni riguardo a situazioni, non lamentele. Riconosco che sono io ad evere grossi problemi con le definizioni ma dal mio punto di vista non sono lamentele, se per lamentela intendi risentimento espresso. Se intendi espressioni di malcontento, beh.. contento non sono in effetti. Per cui tutti i depressi sono lagnoni?
Oppure lagnone si riferisce al malcontento unito alla mancanza di azione?
Non so, non ho ben chiaro cosa intendete.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> per dare a lui la soddisfazione di essere capito nell'intimo.


Mi stai prendendo per il culo o sei seria??


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Vanno bene le emozioni, l'iinamoramento temporaneo ma da qui a lasciare la famiglia ce ne corre.
> Se non ha problemi serissimi all'interno della sua coppia, non vedo perchè dovrebbe mandare tutto a monte per te.


Ci ho pensato ma.. Se non hai problemi seri all'interno della coppia ti fai l'amante e gli dici di amarlo alla follia?


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ecco, io vorrei aggiungere, nel mio piccolo, che se mai lei avesse rivoluzionato tutto il suo mondo e la sua vita, e fatto soffrire persone che comunque ama, e tu anche, per scegliere te, è probabile che dopo un po', forse, neanche lei, alla lunga, sarebbe riuscita a colmare il tuo vuoto...

IMO

:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mi stai prendendo per il culo o sei seria??


Sono seria con ironia.
Una persona non butta per aria la sua vita e la sua famiglia per quell'intesa. Quell'intesa è speciale per te, può non esserlo per lei.
Io capisco al volo tante persone ma mai avrei buttato all'aria la mia vita solo perché le capivo.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2013)

Io non ti trovo né depresso né lagnone. E in nessuna occasione ti ho pensato tale. Mi sembri solo disorientato, in lutto, desideroso di ascolto e molto disponibile ad ascoltare tutti. È però normale che in un gruppo di soliti noti si formino delle etichette. Questa è quella che è toccata a te, forse perché non sei proprio un drago nel darti una mascherina adatta al contesto


----------



## Anais (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato ma.. Se non hai problemi seri all'interno della coppia ti fai l'amante e gli dici di amarlo alla follia?


Ho detto serissimi. Aggiungo problemi che ti rendono la vita di coppia intollerabile.
Allora l'innamoramento per un altro uomo ti può dare la spinta per finire la relazione. Fine che arriverebbe comunque, solo magari un pò più tardi e in modo più consapevole.
I problemi seri invece si possono tollerare. E magari, anche renderli meno seri.
E ti dico cosa penso? Probabilmente lei non è più attratta da suo marito, la routine, il lavoro, la stanchezza, le scarse attenzione, qualche litigio...boh, tanto per dire alcune cause...ma...tutto sommato ci va ancora abbastanza d'accordo.
Insomma, se lui le sta accanto non le dà poi così noia. Anzi, magari passano pure dei sereni weekend in famiglia.
Scusa se sono diretta. Ma è così.
Rompi un matrimonio, con tutte le gravissime conseguenze che si porta dietro una decisione simile, solo se la convivenza è diventata inaccettabile. E capisci che stando insieme sarebbe uno sfacelo pure per i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mi era sfuggito questo:





 Originariamente Scritto da *feather*  _Ci ho pensato ma.. Se non hai problemi seri all'interno della coppia ti fai l'amante e gli dici di amarlo alla follia?"_
Ma tu davvero pensi che tutti quelli che tradiscono abbiano problemi seri?
Ma dici sul serio?
Ma tu credi davvero che tutti quelli che dicono che amano alla follia, amino alla folli?
Davvero?


----------



## devastata (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Credo che Nausicaa abbia abbia spiegato molto bene il perché non posso avere questo tipo di amicizie. Un altro del forum, credo Leda (vado a memoria) mi aveva definito "accartocciato su me stesso". Credo fosse un altro modo per definire quello che Nausicaa ha espresso.
> E appunto spiega perché le persone provano, quando va bene, indifferenza per la mia presenza se non un vago fastidio.
> Per provare le sensazioni che bramo avrei bisogno di un vero amico o una compagna ed è proprio questo mio bisogno a rendermi impossibile quel rapporto di cui ho bisogno. Sembra un loop senza una via d'uscita.. Meno rapporti umani soddisfacenti ho e più mi "accartoccio", e più lo faccio e meno rapporti umani avrò.. e così via..


Se sai di essere chiuso e addirittura accartocciato, cambia.

Cambiare si puo' se sei determinato.
Te lo dico io che ho stravolto la mia vita a sessant'anni. Comincia pensando che non sei migliore di tua moglie, ne di molti altri

Che quello che sai e che ti piace deve bastare per te stesso e, caso mai, quando ne avrai occasione, potra' essere utile ad altri, senza superbia ma solo per il piacere di coinvolgere qualcuno.

Non riesco a capirti.

Io posso soffrire se non sono in grado di capire. Di apprendere. Di apprezzare. Quando invece leggo. Guardo. Capisco. Apprezzo. Sto benone e non mi interessa se mio marito o le mie figlie neppure capiscono perche' 'perdo tempo' e notti intere a leggere o affronto un lungo viaggio'solo' per vedere un luogo o una mostra. Il tempo e' mio. La soddisfazione pure e divuderla con qualcuno non aumenta ne diminuisce il piacere. Anzi, sono persino gelosa di alcuni libri e di certi momenti speciali. Persino una passeggiata nel bosco e' piu' bella se si fa da soli, nel silenzio. Senza stimoli di altre persone.
Io riesco a vivere mesi e mesi in un posto isolatissimo e sto settimane intere senza incontrare una persona. Eppure caratterialmente sono aperta, socievole, ma mi basto anche sola e fuori dal mondo. Forse dovresti trovare un posto davvero isolato. Viverci per un paio di mesu da solo. Leggere per te, non per condividere con altri. Volerti molto bene. 


La tua amica puo' aver capito i tuoi limiti e deciso che era meglio suo marito.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se sai di essere chiuso e addirittura accortacciato, cambia.
> 
> 
> Te lo dico io che ho stravolto la mia vita a sessant'anni. Comincia pensando che non sei migliore di tus moglie, ne di molti altri
> ...


:up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

non bastava la tua opinione? mi irrita quello che dici perché non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo noto o sconosciuto , inoltre  in questo modo accumuni gente che ha partecipato superficialmente come me ad altri che hanno invece cercato di argomentare . 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non ti trovo né depresso né lagnone. E in nessuna occasione ti ho pensato tale. Mi sembri solo disorientato, in lutto, desideroso di ascolto e molto disponibile ad ascoltare tutti. *È però normale che in un gruppo di soliti noti si formino delle etichette. Questa è quella che è toccata a te, *forse perché non sei proprio un drago nel darti una mascherina adatta al contesto


----------



## Lui (18 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non bastava ..............................


minny, penso che tu abbia fatto confusione, ovvero sono io che non capisco il nesso.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non bastava la tua opinione? mi irrita quello che dici perché non mi sento parte di nessun gruppo noto o sconosciuto , inoltre  in questo modo accumuni gente che ha partecipato superficialmente come me ad altri che hanno invece cercato di argomentare .


Io ti considero specialissima, e non ti assimilo a nessun gruppo. Stop.


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti considero specialissima, e non ti assimilo a nessun gruppo. *Stop*.


lasciamo pure una rotonda .
un saluto al gattino lagnosetto e buona continuazione


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti considero specialissima, e non ti assimilo a nessun gruppo. Stop.


comunque il post è stato sgradevole assai, secondo me. Il tuo parere non è forse un'etichetta allora?


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> , è probabile che dopo un po', forse, neanche lei, alla lunga, sarebbe riuscita a colmare il tuo vuoto...


Questo purtroppo è possibile, ed è il motivo per cui, tutto sommato, una parte di me è felice di non avere la responsabilità della sua felicità. Ha scelto di stare dov'è. Così facendo mi ha scaricato da qualsivoglia responsabilità nei suoi riguardi. 
Almeno non farò danni a lei. È una consolazione non da poco...

P.S.: Per inciso, non è una lamentela. Sembra che sia utile specificarlo qui.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> perché non sei proprio un drago nel darti una mascherina adatta al contesto


Questa è interessante, che mascherina avrei dovuto darmi?


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> i.
> E ti dico cosa penso? Probabilmente lei non è più attratta da suo marito, la routine, il lavoro, la stanchezza, le scarse attenzione, qualche litigio...boh, tanto per dire alcune cause...ma...tutto sommato ci va ancora abbastanza d'accordo.


Sicuramente si, lo per certo questo.



Anais ha detto:


> Insomma, se lui le sta accanto non le dà poi così noia. Anzi, magari passano pure dei sereni weekend in famiglia.


Anche questo è verissimo e lo so per certo.



Anais ha detto:


> Rompi un matrimonio, con tutte le gravissime conseguenze che si porta dietro una decisione simile, solo se la convivenza è diventata inaccettabile. E capisci che stando insieme sarebbe uno sfacelo pure per i figli.


Non so se ho inquadrato bene il tuo pensiero, ma se ho capito bene, lei è venuta con me per godersi qualche brivido di passione. E allora perché non me lo ha detto che voleva solo un'avventura senza impegno? 
Cos'è stato quindi? Un'amicizia scopina? Perché non parlare chiaro da subito?


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu credi davvero che tutti quelli che dicono che amano alla follia, amino alla folli?


Davvero.
E poi lo sai no che Lothar mi ha già assegnato il tordo d'oro.
Non mi pare una dichiarazione su cui scherzare. Se voleva una qualche amicizia scopina, perché non dirlo subito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Sicuramente si, lo per certo questo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Santignaziodiloyola feather.
Te lo si sta dicendo in ogni lingua conosciuta e modo possibile. Per trombare fuori dal matrimonio e contemporaneamente fornirsi un alibi con il quale potersi poi raccontare che non era solo un po' di trombate fuori porta che si cercava(e alcuni, tanti, NON TUTTI di quell'alibi hanno un bisogno fottuto perchè non sono in grado di accettarsi per ciò che sono), c'è gente che ha detto, promesso e giurato DI TUTTO.
Accettalo, fattene una ragione.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io riesco a vivere mesi e mesi in un posto isolatissimo e sto settimane intere senza incontrare una persona.


Anch'io. In solitudine sto bene.



devastata ha detto:


> Forse dovresti trovare un posto davvero isolato. Viverci per un paio di mesu da solo. Leggere per te, non per condividere con altri. Volerti molto bene.


A parte il volermi molto bene, ho vissuto così per un anno, lontano da casa, amici e tutto il resto. Passavo i week-end a leggere, guardare film e ogni tanto ad arrampicare in montagna.
Ma mancava appunto uno scopo. Una gioia non condivisa ha metà sapore.



devastata ha detto:


> *La tua amica puo' aver capito i tuoi limiti e deciso che era meglio suo marito*.


Non è un'amica e quello che hai detto *è esattamente il punto*. Per questo vorrei capire questi limiti e superarli. Se non sono abbastanza per lei non lo sarò mai per nessuna donna che possa veramente amare.
Solo se capisco e vedo le mie debolezze e mancanze potrò forse un giorno rimediarvi e diventare un uomo "degno" di una donna così.
Non so se si è capito quello che voglio dire...


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per trombare fuori dal matrimonio e contemporaneamente fornirsi un alibi con il quale potersi poi raccontare che non era solo un po' di trombate fuori porta che si cercava(e alcuni, tanti, NON TUTTI di quell'alibi hanno un bisogno fottuto perchè non sono in grado di accettarsi per ciò che sono)


E io invece ci ho creduto e mi sono innamorato.
E ora, quello che *non riesco ad accettare, è di essermi innamorato di una così*. Di non essermene accorto in tempo, di esserci caduto come un deficiente.
E, appunto, di essermi innamorato di una che non ha il coraggio di accettarsi.

Peraltro io ho lo stesso problema. Buffo no?


----------



## lolapal (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anch'io. In solitudine sto bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu non devi diventare degno di nessuna donna! Cavolo! Tu devi sono sentirti degno di te stesso! Non puoi continuare a cercare la conferma della tua esistenza negli altri! E te lo dice una che lo fa a giorni alterni, ma che poi alla fine sta capendo che se non sono io la prima a confermarmi che mi merito di esistere, non la otterrò mai da nessun altro, questa conferma!
Questa ricerca ti fa scaricare la responsabilità sugli altri, alla fine! Non puoi continuare a ripeterti "come sono fatto male" per farti accettare dagli altri, pensando che l'ammissione di una colpa cosmica possa renderti "eroico" agli occhi degli altri. E' tutto il contrario! Gli altri capiscono che ti denigri per farti dire "ma no, non è vero, sei bravo, bello e generoso". Non sto dicendo che non lo sei, ma lo devi sapere tu da te stesso e non dagli altri.

Tu sei già una persona che si merita di vivere, che ha un suo posto nel mondo, come tutti, ma a questo ci devi credere tu per primo.
Tutti siamo speciali! Tutti, nessuno escluso! Anche tua moglie e la tua amante e il marito della tua amante e i vostri figli, tutti. Tutti ci meritiamo di stare al mondo, non dobbiamo dimostrare a nessuno di meritarcelo.


----------



## Anais (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Questo purtroppo è possibile, ed è il motivo per cui, tutto sommato, una parte di me è felice di non avere la responsabilità della sua felicità. Ha scelto di stare dov'è. Così facendo mi ha scaricato da qualsivoglia responsabilità nei suoi riguardi.
> Almeno non farò danni a lei. È una consolazione non da poco...
> 
> P.S.: Per inciso, non è una lamentela. Sembra che sia utile specificarlo qui.


Ma lagnati quanto vuoi.
Se serve a elaborare e a buttar fuori il malessere.
Sai quanto mi sono lagnata e tuttora mi lagno io?
Solo che secondo me tu ora stai male per la tua ex amante. Ma il problema sai che e' ben piu' profondo ed e' in te e nel tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> E io invece ci ho creduto e mi sono innamorato.
> E ora, quello che *non riesco ad accettare, è di essermi innamorato di una così*. Di non essermene accorto in tempo, di esserci caduto come un deficiente.
> E, appunto, di essermi innamorato di una che non ha il coraggio di accettarsi.
> 
> Peraltro io ho lo stesso problema. Buffo no?


attenzione. Se ci fosse qui il Conte ti potrebbe dire: ma di cosa di sei innamorato? 
Cosa ha FATTO quella donna per te?
Allora ti sei innamorato dell'idea che avevi di lei... delle parole che lei ti ha detto per compiacerti.
Perchè... come hai detto tu, ti piaceva che ti capisse, ma soprattutto che assecondasse, approvasse i tuoi pensieri.
Ma l'amore è altro, si ama anche disapprovando o non comprendendo appieno ma restando a fianco, donando di sè.

Le parole... valgono il fiato speso per pronunciarle, senza fatti a supportarle.
Tu hai preso una sbandata... ma non ha retto alla realtà.
Il vero amore è quello che sopravvive alla luce del sole.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Davvero.
> E poi lo sai no che Lothar mi ha già assegnato il tordo d'oro.
> Non mi pare una dichiarazione su cui scherzare. Se voleva una qualche amicizia scopina, perché non dirlo subito?


Ma ognuno dice quello che gli viene e gli va bene e gli fa piacere o pensa che vada bene a chi ascolta (non io con te qui ).
Sarebbe come pensare che chiunque gemi rumorosamente facendo sesso sia chi gode in modo sublime e incontrollabile.
C'è chi finge, chi lo usa per eccitarsi, chi per eccitare l'altro o entrambe le cose, chi si compiace, chi vuol farsi sentire del vicino, chi gode tantissimo ma gode di più quando è silenzioso e che semplicemente fa così


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2013)

,,,A parte il volermi molto bene, ho vissuto così per un anno, lontano da casa, amici e tutto il resto. Passavo i week-end a leggere, guardare film e ogni tanto ad arrampicare in montagna.
Ma mancava appunto uno scopo. Una gioia non condivisa ha metà sapore.,,,

Però tu hai una moglie, decidi cosa fare. Lasciala se con lei non stai bene. Non inventarti alibi, lei se ne farà una ragione, se poi come hai scritto ha qualcosa in comune con Principessa se la caverà benone.

Altrimenti rischi si la depressione.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenzione. Se ci fosse qui il Conte ti potrebbe dire: ma di cosa di sei innamorato?
> Cosa ha FATTO quella donna per te?
> Allora ti sei innamorato dell'idea che avevi di lei... delle parole che lei ti ha detto per compiacerti.
> Perchè... come hai detto tu, ti piaceva che ti capisse, ma soprattutto che assecondasse, approvasse i tuoi pensieri.
> ...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenzione. Se ci fosse qui il Conte ti potrebbe dire: ma di cosa di sei innamorato?
> Cosa ha FATTO quella donna per te?
> Allora ti sei innamorato dell'idea che avevi di lei... delle parole che lei ti ha detto per compiacerti.
> Perchè... come hai detto tu, ti piaceva che ti capisse, ma soprattutto che assecondasse, approvasse i tuoi pensieri.
> ...


perché alla luce del sole ?

il vero amore è quello che sopravvive negli anni

omo


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perché alla luce del sole ?
> 
> il vero amore è quello che sopravvive negli anni
> 
> omo


saresti capace di vivere al buio per anni?


----------



## Minerva (18 Ottobre 2013)

ma poi perché solo omo?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi perché solo omo?




perché non avevo voglia di ricercarmi la i 
ho puntato la o ho voluto schiacciarla due volte


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Ottobre 2013)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perché non avevo voglia di ricercarmi la i
> ho puntato la o ho voluto schiacciarla due volte


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi pare di vederti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> saresti capace di vivere al buio per anni?


su questo ci si potrebbe  aprire un dibatto
sono molto gufo


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:mi pare di vederti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sono molto pigra ...
lo so


----------



## Anais (18 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> ,,,A parte il volermi molto bene, ho vissuto così per un anno, lontano da casa, amici e tutto il resto. Passavo i week-end a leggere, guardare film e ogni tanto ad arrampicare in montagna.
> Ma mancava appunto uno scopo. Una gioia non condivisa ha metà sapore.,,,
> 
> Però tu hai una moglie, decidi cosa fare. Lasciala se con lei non stai bene. Non inventarti alibi, lei se ne farà una ragione, se poi come hai scritto ha qualcosa in comune con Principessa se la caverà benone.
> ...


Veramente da quel che ho capito e' feather che ha qualcosa in comune con Principessa.


----------



## disincantata (18 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Veramente da quel che ho capito e' feather che ha qualcosa in comune con Principessa.



Santo cielo avevo letto esattamente il contrario. Allora è lui che vorrebbe rimorchiare per strada e fingere di ......

No, non ci credo.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te lo si sta dicendo in ogni lingua conosciuta e modo possibile. Per trombare fuori dal matrimonio e contemporaneamente fornirsi un alibi con il quale potersi poi raccontare che non era solo un po' di trombate fuori porta che si cercava(e alcuni, tanti, NON TUTTI di quell'alibi hanno un bisogno fottuto perchè non sono in grado di accettarsi per ciò che sono), c'è gente che ha detto, promesso e giurato DI TUTTO.
> Accettalo, fattene una ragione.





Anais ha detto:


> .
> Si è presa il buono della situazione ma quando ha capito che il gioco si faceva serio ha preferito ritirarsi in buon ordine.


Devo riconoscere che ho  difficoltà enormi ad accettarlo.
Sono le 3 di notte e queste parole mi ronzano nella testa senza posarsi mai.
Continuo a chiedermi di cosa mi sono innamorato.. Come ho potuto...
E paradossalmente, il bisogno di lei si è ora accuito. Chissà poi il perché, dovrebbe essere il contrario.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè... come hai detto tu, ti piaceva che ti capisse, ma soprattutto che assecondasse, approvasse i tuoi pensieri.


Mi piaceva che vedesse quello che pensavo. Non serviva neppure dire quello che avevo in mente che lo intuiva. Con mia moglie neanche spiegandolo riesce a capire.
Non è una lamentela o una irrispettosa denigrazione ma una semplice constatazione.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai preso una sbandata... ma non ha retto alla realtà.


Ed è questo che non mi riesco a perdonare. Perché, cazzo? Perché ci sono cascato con tutte le scarpe come un coglione?
Perché non me ne sono accorto?
È questo ora che non mi fa dormire, che palle...
E questo si, è un puro sfogo, chiamatela lamentela se vi piace.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno dice quello che gli viene e gli va bene e gli fa piacere o pensa che vada bene a chi ascolta


Evidentemente è un mio limite. Ma da bravo eroe romantico trovo inconcepibile che si possa mentire sul amore che si prova.
La trovo una dissacrazione talmente grave da reputarla impossibile.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Devo riconoscere che ho  difficoltà enormi ad accettarlo.
> Sono le 3 di notte e queste parole mi ronzano nella testa senza posarsi mai.
> Continuo a chiedermi di cosa mi sono innamorato.. Come ho potuto...
> E paradossalmente, il bisogno di lei si è ora accuito. Chissà poi il perché, dovrebbe essere il contrario.


Mai chiedersi di cosa...
Ma sempre e solo di CHI...

Cosa si fa presto a rispondere...
Chi, non basta una vita....

Come mai Colei che con noi è tanto scontrosa, con gli altri è tutta piacciona?

Rispondi a questo!


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come mai Colei che con noi è tanto scontrosa, con gli altri è tutta piacciona?


Perché vuole gli altri e non noi?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Perché vuole gli altri e non noi?


Si queste sono le domande terribili...
E credimi se ti capita come me di darti risposte sbagliate
picchi duro sull'autostima eh?

Per esempio per me fu: perchè lui ha un bel lavoro stabile e io sono ancora uno studente.

E mi dissi....

Mo mi compero una casa e divento capitalista.

Vuole gli altri perchp hanno qualcosa di meglio da offrire.


----------



## feather (18 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuole gli altri perchp hanno qualcosa di meglio da offrire.


Così mostra l'evidenza


----------



## contepinceton (18 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Così mostra l'evidenza


Ecco la necessità di non trovarsi mai a mani vuote.
Che dio mi scampi
dalla crocerossina no?

Io mia cara ho questo da offrire...
Tu cosa porti in cambio?

Una mano addormentata?


----------



## feather (19 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Probabilmente lei non è più attratta da suo marito, la routine, il lavoro, la stanchezza, le scarse attenzione, qualche litigio...boh, tanto per dire alcune cause...ma...tutto sommato ci va ancora abbastanza d'accordo.
> Insomma, se lui le sta accanto non le dà poi così noia. Anzi, magari passano pure dei sereni weekend in famiglia.
> Scusa se sono diretta. Ma è così.


Ma in questo caso, cosa è quel matrimonio? Un contenitore che contiene cosa?
Non c'è più attrazione, non c'è dialogo ma anzi bugie e verità nascoste...  Si sta insieme per i sereni week end in famiglia? O per dare un esempio di famiglia ai figli? E che esempio...
Non so, non mi torna qualcosa...


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma in questo caso, cosa è quel matrimonio? Un contenitore che contiene cosa?
> Non c'è più attrazione, non c'è dialogo ma anzi bugie e verità nascoste... Si sta insieme per i sereni week end in famiglia? O per dare un esempio di famiglia ai figli? E che esempio...
> Non so, non mi torna qualcosa...


E perchè si è preso un impegno, e perchè l'incertezza fa paura, e perchè rimettersi in discussione anche di più.

Quello che non ti torna è che non ti ci identifichi, perchè a te un compromesso simile non basterebbe.
Ma è pieno di persone a cui basta eccome.
Non ti torna che sei diverso da molti.


----------



## disincantata (19 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> E perchè si è preso un impegno, e perchè l'incertezza fa paura, e perchè rimettersi in discussione anche di più.
> 
> Quello che non ti torna è che non ti ci identifichi,* perchè a te un compromesso simile non basterebbe.*
> Ma è pieno di persone a cui basta eccome.
> Non ti torna che sei diverso da molti.


A me sembra che anche lui viva un matrimonio 'compromesso', e come alibi pensa che la moglie non reggerebbe una separazione, mentre potrebbe essere il contrario.


----------



## Leda (19 Ottobre 2013)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me sembra che anche lui viva un matrimonio 'compromesso', e come alibi pensa che la moglie non reggerebbe una separazione, mentre potrebbe essere il contrario.



Hai ragione, e l'ho pensato anch'io dopo averlo scritto 
Però era tardi e non avevo voglia di fare aggiunte


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ecate ha detto:


> Uhm... Ma sai che per me è indispensabile per assicure la lunga durata di un innamoramento? Perché alla fine della tempesta emotiva, deve rimanere oltre all'affetto e alla condivisione, quel qualcosa che faccia pensare "Wow!" ... E quel "Wow!" per me accende tutto il resto ;-)


Wow quanto è intelligente? Wow quanto siamo simili sì. Poco tanto allo stesso modo intelligenti. Ma dello stesso tipo di intelligenza. Altrimenti si spegne tutto. Resta l'affetto. Ma per tenere in piedi un rapporto non basta.


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltretutto magari quella persona capisce altri ed *è più interessata al benessere dei propri figli più che a tutto il resto*.


Innamorarsi di un altro uomo, separarsi, significa non essere interessata al benessere dei propri figli?


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Wow quanto è intelligente? Wow quanto siamo simili sì. Poco tanto allo stesso modo intelligenti. Ma dello stesso tipo di intelligenza. Altrimenti si spegne tutto. Resta l'affetto. Ma per tenere in piedi un rapporto non basta.





MK ha detto:


> Innamorarsi di un altro uomo, separarsi, significa non essere interessata al benessere dei propri figli?


Vedi? Tra noi non potrebbe durar: non ci capiamo:carneval:


----------



## MK (20 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi? Tra noi non potrebbe durar: non ci capiamo:carneval:


Esattamente. Intelligenza diversa. Difficile trovare un punto di incontro. Ma mica dobbiamo sposarci no?
Va bene così :mrgreen:


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

lolapal ha detto:


> Tu devi sono sentirti degno di te stesso! Non puoi continuare a cercare la conferma della tua esistenza negli altri!


Allargando un pelo il discorso.. Ma dovrai ben avere una misura, un qualcosa che ti dica se e quanto vali?
Per alcuni sono i soldi, o la carriera...
Altrimenti il tuo valore su cosa lo basi? Sono bravo e bello, peccato che non me lo dica mai nessuno e non ci sia uno straccio di evidenza a supporto. Come si distingue dalla schizofrenia?

Concordo che il cercare sicurezze negli altri è una tattica fallace. Ma rimane comunque la necessita di un'unità di misura.


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> il problema sai che e' ben piu' profondo ed e' in te e nel tuo matrimonio.


Anche questo fine settimana, a casa, osservavo mia moglie.. più passa il tempo e più mi appare chiaro il quadro.
Come a puntualizzato qualcuno, la mia ex amante non sarebbe stata una soluzione, ma non lo è neppure mia moglie.
La vedo tenera, premurosa (fin troppo) e accomodante e al contempo mi è sempre più chiara la distanza che ci separa.
La capacità di capire l'altro, intuire cosa lo agita e essere in grado di accettarlo e analizzarlo insieme è davvero così fondamentale come ora mi sembra per un rapporto di coppia soddisfacente?

Altrimenti di torna al famoso guscio vuoto di matrimonio tenuto in piedi per "il bene dei figli", per non sentirsi soli, per sentirsi accettati dalla società, ecc...
Tutti ottimi motivi per un matrimonio. O almeno così pensavo....

O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allargando un pelo il discorso.. Ma dovrai ben avere una misura, un qualcosa che ti dica se e quanto vali?
> Per alcuni sono i soldi, o la carriera...
> Altrimenti il tuo valore su cosa lo basi? Sono bravo e bello, peccato che non me lo dica mai nessuno e non ci sia uno straccio di evidenza a supporto. Come si distingue dalla schizofrenia?
> 
> Concordo che il cercare sicurezze negli altri è una tattica fallace. Ma rimane comunque la necessita di un'unità di misura.


Cosa non ti piace esattamente in te ? Perché temo tu sia il primo denigratore di te stesso:smile: Così in prima battuta direi che ti serve un sano egocentrismo però poi penso che un tantino egocentrico tu lo sia giusto il necessario ....quindi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche questo fine settimana, a casa, osservavo mia moglie.. più passa il tempo e più mi appare chiaro il quadro.
> Come a puntualizzato qualcuno, la mia ex amante non sarebbe stata una soluzione, ma non lo è neppure mia moglie.
> La vedo tenera, premurosa (fin troppo) e accomodante e al contempo mi è sempre più chiara la distanza che ci separa.
> La capacità di capire l'altro, intuire cosa lo agita e essere in grado di accettarlo e analizzarlo insieme è davvero così fondamentale come ora mi sembra per un rapporto di coppia soddisfacente?
> ...


Sbaglio o hai già espresso il concetto di accomodante riferito a tua moglie? Non ti va giù proprio questa cosa :smile: Non ce che da augurarsi che una volta al tuo rientro a casa dopo il lavoro abbia la prontezza e il lampo di genio di darti una padellata in testa almeno smetterai di vederla sotto questa luce per te così fastidiosa


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> una volta al tuo rientro a casa dopo il lavoro abbia la prontezza e il lampo di genio di darti una padellata in testa almeno smetterai di vederla sotto questa luce per te così fastidiosa


Pensavo a una provocazione quando ho letto questo, ma ripensandoci.. non hai neppure tutti i torti. La padellata darebbe quel senso di coraggio, di carattere.. che si, mi manca. 
La vedo inerte. Sembra più far finta che i problemi non esistano invece che di discuterne assieme. 
La padella potrebbe essere un ottimo punto di partenza. Almeno si partirebbe. Si scuote qualcosa. 
Lo dovrò fare io, ma non mi dispiacerebbe se fosse lei a farlo, dimostrando così un carattere che non le ho mai visto.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Pensavo a una provocazione quando ho letto questo, ma ripensandoci.. non hai neppure tutti i torti. La padellata darebbe quel senso di coraggio, di carattere.. che si, mi manca.
> La vedo inerte. Sembra più far finta che i problemi non esistano invece che di discuterne assieme.
> La padella potrebbe essere un ottimo punto di partenza. Almeno si partirebbe. Si scuote qualcosa.
> Lo dovrò fare io, ma non mi dispiacerebbe se fosse lei a farlo, dimostrando così un carattere che non le ho mai visto.


La tua amante era invece una che andava dritta al punto? Comunque si era ovviamente una provocazione per stimolare reazioni più forti che squarciassero questo velo di apatia


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cosa non ti piace esattamente in te ?


Bella domanda..
Non mi piace il fatto che non sono arrivato da nessuna parte. Lo so, non c'è bisogno di raggiungere nulla, solo godersi la vita senza tante pretese. 
Ma.. non saprei come spiegare, mi sembra tutto senza sale. Vita confortevole si ma? Per andare dove? Per farne che?
Immagino che sia difficile se non impossibile da comprendere questo per un non-depresso.
Vivo in questa specie di anestesia dove niente mi fa battere il cuore. Un tranquillo quanto inutile susseguirsi di giorni tutti uguali.
Almeno la mia ex amante mi faceva vivere delle emozioni, mi sentivo vivo, l'anima in fiamme. Non so come spiegare.
Quel tipo di emozione.. non è solo il brivido.. per quello basterebbe l'adrenalina, invece l'adrenalina fa un effetto molto diverso e neanche lontanamente paragonabile.
Avere al fianco una donna con la quale posso essere me stesso, che, finalmente non mi fa sentire solo al mondo.
Credo di essere egoista, più che a sufficienza. Il fatto che ero pronto a lasciare mia moglie credo non dia adito a dubbi a riguardo.

Boh.. come si cura l'apatia?


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La tua amante era invece una che andava dritta al punto?


No. Direi di no. Non dava mai risposte. Mai. Si trincerava sempre dietro impenetrabili silenzi a tutte le mie domande.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> era ovviamente una provocazione per stimolare reazioni più forti che squarciassero questo velo di apatia


Devi andare più pesante di così allora... Il velo è molto spesso. Temo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Anche questo fine settimana, a casa, osservavo mia moglie.. più passa il tempo e più mi appare chiaro il quadro.
> Come a puntualizzato qualcuno, la mia ex amante non sarebbe stata una soluzione, ma non lo è neppure mia moglie.
> La vedo tenera, premurosa (fin troppo) e accomodante e al contempo mi è sempre più chiara la distanza che ci separa.
> La capacità di capire l'altro, intuire cosa lo agita e essere in grado di accettarlo e analizzarlo insieme è davvero così fondamentale come ora mi sembra per un rapporto di coppia soddisfacente?
> ...


Però quanta diversità...
Io quando la vedo tenera e premurosa

Indrisso le recie eh?
Mi dico 
tenti desso....che c'è l'inghippo...

E poi salta sempre fuori no?
Eheheheeheheheeh....


----------



## feather (21 Ottobre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però quanta diversità...
> Io quando la vedo tenera e premurosa
> 
> Indrisso le recie eh?
> ...


E invece no, niente inghippo. È sempre stata così. È proprio lei fatta così.


----------



## Calipso (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Che poi... di cosa mi sto lamentando esattamente?
> Non è sarcasmo, e che proprio non capisco. Mi pare di aver dato mie opinioni riguardo a situazioni, non lamentele. Riconosco che sono io ad evere grossi problemi con le definizioni ma dal mio punto di vista non sono lamentele, se per lamentela intendi risentimento espresso. Se intendi espressioni di malcontento, beh.. contento non sono in effetti. Per cui tutti i depressi sono lagnoni?
> Oppure lagnone si riferisce al malcontento unito alla mancanza di azione?
> Non so, non ho ben chiaro cosa intendete.



Feather, stavo scherzando.. era una battuta...! :amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bella domanda..
> Non mi piace il fatto che non sono arrivato da nessuna parte. Lo so, non c'è bisogno di raggiungere nulla, solo godersi la vita senza tante pretese.
> Ma.. non saprei come spiegare, mi sembra tutto senza sale. Vita confortevole si ma? Per andare dove? Per farne che?
> Immagino che sia difficile se non impossibile da comprendere questo per un non-depresso.
> ...


Ok forse lei era più inafferrabile e comprensibile di come sei tu è questo è l'origine del suo fascino che indubbiamente subisci ancora


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No. Direi di no. Non dava mai risposte. Mai. Si trincerava sempre dietro impenetrabili silenzi a tutte le mie domande.
> *ti teneva sulle spine, Nada certezza ...ecco cosa ti stimola l'inafferrabile *
> 
> Devi andare più pesante di così allora... Il velo è molto spesso. Temo...


Si inizia da una padellata, si prosegue con una bela discussione animata ... Poi dipende :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si inizia da una padellata, si prosegue con una bela discussione animata ... Poi dipende :mrgreen:


Ah ecco...dopo profonde riflessioni...
Ecco cosa mi è venuto in mente....no?

[video=youtube;rpxXlhTP8os]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpxXlhTP8os[/video]

E mi è venuto in mente l'ultima volta che ho fatto piedino...in un ristorante...

Lei ma coa fai, fai piedino?

E io certooooooooooooooooooooooo
E sono tre giorni che non mi cambio i calzini....


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok forse lei era più inafferrabile e comprensibile di come sei tu è questo è l'origine del suo fascino che indubbiamente subisci ancora


In effetti potresti facilemente aver ragione. Ma cazzo, come ci si sgancia da questo? Perché devo essere schiavo dei miei stessi perversi meccanismi?
Altra cosa che mi fa incazzare...


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> In effetti potresti facilemente aver ragione. Ma cazzo, come ci si sgancia da questo? Perché devo essere schiavo dei miei stessi perversi meccanismi?
> Altra cosa che mi fa incazzare...


Perché è quello che ti piace tutto qui, il invece non capisco perché tu debba combattere te stesso e soprattutto perché ti sei accontentato quando hai deciso di sposare tua moglie sapendo che già allora non stimolava in te una passione degna del nome ... Un piccolo inganno direi a te stesso ed a lei , giorno feath


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché è quello che ti piace tutto qui, il invece non capisco perché tu debba combattere te stesso e soprattutto perché ti sei accontentato quando hai deciso di sposare tua moglie sapendo che già allora non stimolava in te una passione degna del nome ... Un piccolo inganno direi a te stesso ed a lei , giorno feath


Perché sono sceso a compromessi, se stavo a cercare quella che mi stimola la passione, la starei ancora aspettando.
Almeno adesso ho un figlio e di questo sono felicissimo.

Io devo combattere con me stesso perché per colpa di stupidi meccanismi miei sto un male cane. Voglio una che non mi si fila. E non voglio stare così. Specie per una che non mi vuole. Per questo devo lottare con me stesso. Da una parte il cuore, dall'altra la ragione che mi dice che sto sperando l'impossibile, che devo accontentarmi di quello che ho, stare buono, tranquillo e felice così. E non rompere e rompermi i coglioni su desideri utopici.
Ma come i drogati mi manca -quella- sensazione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Bella domanda..
> Non mi piace il fatto che non sono arrivato da nessuna parte. Lo so, non c'è bisogno di raggiungere nulla, solo godersi la vita senza tante pretese.
> Ma.. non saprei come spiegare, mi sembra tutto senza sale. Vita confortevole si ma? Per andare dove? Per farne che?
> Immagino che sia difficile se non impossibile da comprendere questo per un non-depresso.
> ...


Guardando verso il cielo. Oppure guardando verso terra.


----------



## devastata (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Allargando un pelo il discorso.. Ma dovrai ben avere una misura, un qualcosa che ti dica se e quanto vali?
> Per alcuni sono i soldi, o la carriera...
> Altrimenti il tuo valore su cosa lo basi? Sono bravo e bello, peccato che non me lo dica mai nessuno e non ci sia uno straccio di evidenza a supporto. Come si distingue dalla schizofrenia?
> 
> Concordo che il cercare sicurezze negli altri è una tattica fallace. Ma rimane comunque la necessita di un'unità di misura.


Io non ti capisco. Se continui a conofrontarti, in qualunque ambito, ci sara' sempre chi e' migliore di te. Che ti importa?
O aspiri a trovare una compagna che ti erga su un piedestallo?
Forse devi guardare in basso, non in alto, e ringraziare la buonasorte per quelli che sei, che hai.
Soprattutto per come vanno oggi le cose, avere casa, famiglia, lavoro affetto e' gia' tantissimo.


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

Insisto... tu ricerchi delle conferme ma non universalmente. 
Tu speri ancora, e per me è comprensibile, che la persona della quale ti sei infatuato/innamorato ad un certo punto torni da te. 
Sei in crisi per questo.

Deve passarti la scuffia... e non è cosa facile. 

Secondo me è tutto molto più semplice di come lo stiamo presentando.
Il tuo accontentarti in passato è stato un errore di valutazione e probabilmente di disillusione mista a cinismo, se vogliamo, anche abbastanza normale in un certo tipo di persona. 

Ma le cose a parer mio sono molto semplici, senza tanti arzigogolamenti, ti deve passare la cotta ... non è bello sentirsi rifiutati. Non è bello per nessuno.


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guardando verso il cielo. Oppure guardando verso terra.


Ma sulla terra non vedo niente di particolarmente interessante e il cielo è irraggiungibile...
Si, lo so, pessimismo cosmico, adagiarsi senza trovare soluzioni e blah blah. Ma è quello che sento ora..

Poi certo che, come a ben puntualizzato Calipso, l'avere la cotta che ancora brucia rende il tutto molto più difficile da gestire.
Se già normalmente sono così, figurati in questo periodo.


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco. Se continui a conofrontarti, in qualunque ambito, ci sara' sempre chi e' migliore di te. Che ti importa?
> O aspiri a trovare una compagna che ti erga su un piedestallo?
> Forse devi guardare in basso, non in alto, e ringraziare la buonasorte per quelli che sei, che hai.
> Soprattutto per come vanno oggi le cose, avere casa, famiglia, lavoro affetto e' gia' tantissimo.


No no, la compagna che mi erge sul piedistallo c'è l'ho avuta e, in un certo senso, ce l'ho ancora. Mia moglie. Ha sicuramente grande stima di me. E per un momento lasciamo stare se me la merito oppure no, ci sarebbe molto da dire anche su questo.
E si, ho molto. Infatti è questo che non capisco di me. Da un punto di vista pratico ho moltissimo, molto di più di quello che la gran parte della popolazione terrestre potrà mai sperare di avere. Un buon lavoro, che non mi dispiace, ben pagato, una moglie carina e gentile, un figlio meraviglioso, genitori in salute, una casa, la salute mia, della moglie e del bimbo. Che altro dovrei desiderare? Invece no, voglio la donna con cui condividere fino in fondo me stesso. Pure quello mancava. Ma non possono farmene una ragione e andarmene a fa' 'n culo con quello che ho e esserne contento?

Però mi ha fatto riflettere quanto hai detto, continuare a confrontarti... 
In effetti non ci ho mai riflettuto abbastanza su questo e, ora che mi ci fai pensare, è vero. C'è un meccanismo per cui se ho un difetto, quel difetto va levato. Non riesco, non trovo giusto lasciarlo lì e fregarmene. 
Per educazione e perché lo trovo corretto. Perché dovrei rinunciare a migliorarmi? A puntare a essere meglio di come ero ieri?
E lasciamo stare la valutazione dei risultati. Se sono qui a scrivere vuol dire che ho fatto un lavoro abbastanza scadente finora. Ma il punto rimane. 
Conosci te stesso, vedi i tuoi difetti, i tuoi punti deboli e risolvili. 
E francamente non vedo dove stia la parte sbagliata. 
Poi c'è il problema che il non riuscire in questo intento mi fa incazzare. Come il non riuscire a dominare me stesso, essere schiavo dei miei stessi desideri. Una parte di me si disprezza per questa debolezza. 
Scusa se suona confuso, sto pensando mano a mano che scrivo. E ho pure tagliato un pezzo perché stavo divagando..


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io non ti capisco. Se continui a conofrontarti, in qualunque ambito, ci sara' sempre chi e' migliore di te. Che ti importa?


Ecco, per essere più precisi, mi importa perché mi dà la misura di dove sto. Posso tentare di migliorarmi e, confrontandomi con il di fuori, verificare se effettivamente ho fatto dei passi in avanti o meno. Altrimenti come lo misuro?
Se sei un ingegnere, come lo sai quando hai progettato un ponte strafico se non lo confronti con quelli esistenti?
Oppure ti devi mettere il cuore in pace, dirti che sei un ingegnere mediocre. Che tutti i tuoi studi e anni di esperienza non ti hanno portato da nessuna parte, eri un ingegnere mediocre e lo sei anche ora. E dove sta la spinta? La sfida di essere sempre migliore? Di usare la tua intelligenza, il tuo carattere, le tue risorse per essere sempre migliore?
Cosa ti fa alzare la mattina se sai che dovrai sempre progettare il solito cubo di cemento che anche una scimmia potrebbe fare?


----------



## Calipso (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma sulla terra non vedo niente di particolarmente interessante e il cielo è irraggiungibile...
> Si, lo so, pessimismo cosmico, adagiarsi senza trovare soluzioni e blah blah. Ma è quello che sento ora..
> 
> Poi certo che, come a ben puntualizzato Calipso, *l'avere la cotta che ancora brucia rende il tutto molto più difficile da gestire.
> Se già normalmente sono così, figurati in questo periodo*.



:abbraccio:


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Azz.. ho dimenticato l'acca! Pure analfabeta di ritorno divento...


----------



## Leda (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Azz.. ho dimenticato l'acca! Pure analfabeta di ritorno divento...


Le acca le dimentichi spesso o le metti dove non dovresti: puoi cominciare a migliorare la tua ortografia 

A parte le facezie, io non penso che il nostro scopo sia migliorarci indefinitamente, anche perchè, per quanto lo facessimo e riuscissimo, se trovassimo chi è meglio di noi (e lo troveremmo di sicuro) non potremmo che sentirci dei falliti miserabili.
Non penso che il meccanismo giusto da attivare sia questo.
Ognuno ha un proprio posto e un proprio scopo, e c'è spazio per tutti, mediocri, scadenti, bislacchi e quant'altro.
Tra l'altro non è nemmeno detto che saremmo in accordo a voler stabilire un'eccellenza che sia tale per tutti, quindi proporrei di cambiare punto di vista e di fermare qui la supercazzola prematurata. 

Al contrario, penso che dovere di ognuno sia sviluppare e impiegare al meglio i suoi talenti, quelli di cui la sorte e i geni l'hanno dotato.
Un punto di vista assoluto e relativo allo stesso tempo. Assolutamente relativo, oserei dire 
Questo presuppone ascoltarsi profondamente, abbandonare ogni tentazione di giudizio (quindi il confronto con modelli ideali o reali che li incarnino) e permettersi di vivere secondo natura, accettando il buono e il meno buono che ne verrà. E' ovvio che qualunque società spinga verso il livellamento e la conformità, e che i diversi siano visti come minaccia finchè non accettano di entrare nello stampino. E' altrettanto ovvio che non si baderà ai toni e alle misure correttive fintanto che non saranno stati o piegati o ricondotti nell'alveo. 
Se non hai forza di carattere sufficiente per difendere le tue idee, puoi solo sperare di incontrare qualcuno fatto come te che ti spalleggi e che faccia gruppo con te, per sentirti meno solo.
Ma intanto c'è qualcosa che puoi fare da te, ed è smetterla di metterti in croce perchè vuoi cose che alla stragrande maggioranza delle persone non interessa. Comincia a rispettare te stesso e a pacificarti in questo senso.
Piantala di sforzarti di apprezzare ciò che non apprezzi oltre un certo grado, occupati di tuo figlio e magari parla a tua moglie col cuore in mano. Che lei capisca o no non ti riguarda. Tutto ciò che le devi è onestà, non di conformarti a chi sarebbe meglio che fossi secondo le idee sue o di chiunque altro. Crescete insieme il vostro bambino e occupati delle cose pratiche con lei. E aspetta di avere le idee più chiare per muovere qualunque passo.
La nebbia prima o poi si solleva sempre.


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Piantala di sforzarti di apprezzare ciò che non apprezzi oltre un certo grado.


Qui non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci o cosa intendi...



P.S.: Davvero mi dimentico spesso le acca?? Non me ne accorgo neppure.. Male. Molto male..


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Qui non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci o cosa intendi...


Forse ho capito..


----------



## Leda (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Forse ho capito..


Ma sì che hai capito 


P.S. Sì, hai una relazione conflittuale con le 'h': le metti davanti alle congiunzioni e le dimentichi davanti alle voci del verbo avere. La prima più della seconda


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sì che hai capito
> 
> 
> P.S. Sì, hai una relazione conflittuale con le 'h': le metti davanti alle congiunzioni e le dimentichi davanti alle voci del verbo avere. La prima più della seconda


Mah.. Speriamo che abbia capito.. Ultimamente c'è parecchio che non capisco.. Ho problemi perfino a capire dove vanno le acca!!  ...cercherò di starci ancora più attento per il futuro.
E la mia, chiamiamola tendenza, a questionare sempre tutto non sembra aiutare.. Rischio sempre di trovarmi con più domande che risposte.


----------



## Leda (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Mah.. Speriamo che abbia capito.. Ultimamente c'è parecchio che non capisco.. Ho problemi perfino a capire dove vanno le acca!!  ...cercherò di starci ancora più attento per il futuro.
> *E la mia, chiamiamola tendenza, a questionare sempre tutto non sembra aiutare.. Rischio sempre di trovarmi con più domande che risposte*.


Hai provato a considerare di far questo per riuscire a non 'sentirti'?
Crei un sacco di rumore, di casino e di interferenza, tutto pur di non ascoltare cosa ti dice la pancia (che forse ha da dire cose molto minacciose e destabilizzanti, evidentemente!).
Prova a creare il silenzio e poniti in ascolto attento... in ricezione, non in produzione. 
E stai a vedere cosa succede...


----------



## feather (22 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Prova a creare il silenzio e poniti in ascolto attento... in ricezione, non in produzione.
> E stai a vedere cosa succede...


Questo è un consiglio molto interessante! Ci proverò.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> Ma sulla terra non vedo niente di particolarmente interessante e il cielo è irraggiungibile...
> Si, lo so, pessimismo cosmico, adagiarsi senza trovare soluzioni e blah blah. Ma è quello che sento ora..
> 
> Poi certo che, come a ben puntualizzato Calipso, l'avere la cotta che ancora brucia rende il tutto molto più difficile da gestire.
> Se già normalmente sono così, figurati in questo periodo.


Era un suggerimento tra il kantiano e il buddista. Se esci da te e guardi gli altri e l'universo qualcosa che dia senso alla vita lo trovi se non altro l'essere vivo, in buona salute, con un figlio, una moglie che ti vuole bene e una casa dove tornare. Lo so sono discorsi di una che si accontenta.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Ottobre 2013)

feather ha detto:


> No no, la compagna che mi erge sul piedistallo c'è l'ho avuta e, in un certo senso, ce l'ho ancora. Mia moglie. Ha sicuramente grande stima di me. E per un momento lasciamo stare se me la merito oppure no, ci sarebbe molto da dire anche su questo.
> E si, ho molto. Infatti è questo che non capisco di me.* Da un punto di vista pratico ho moltissimo, molto di più di quello che la gran parte della popolazione terrestre potrà mai sperare di avere. Un buon lavoro, che non mi dispiace, ben pagato, una moglie carina e gentile, un figlio meraviglioso, genitori in salute, una casa, la salute mia, della moglie e del bimbo. Che altro dovrei desiderare? *Invece no, voglio la donna con cui condividere fino in fondo me stesso. Pure quello mancava. Ma non possono farmene una ragione e andarmene a fa' 'n culo con quello che ho e esserne contento?
> 
> Però mi ha fatto riflettere quanto hai detto, continuare a confrontarti...
> ...


Ecco  l'avevi già detto tu.


----------



## MK (22 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Hai provato a considerare di far questo per riuscire a non 'sentirti'?
> Crei un sacco di rumore, di casino e di interferenza, tutto pur di non ascoltare cosa ti dice la pancia (che forse ha da dire cose molto minacciose e destabilizzanti, evidentemente!).
> *Prova a creare il silenzio e poniti in ascolto attento... in ricezione, non in produzione. *
> E stai a vedere cosa succede...


:up:


----------

